# British Armed Forces



## Gabriel92

_The Red Arrows flying in formation over the Al Hamra Tower in Kuwait City





















_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
10


----------



## Steve781

Unfortunately our forces are not in good shape at the moment. The current government's cuts have left them at their lowest level in 200 years with only 200000 max and a regular force of 82 thousand. Whenever we embark on a foreign war we have to ask whoever we're with to loan us some of their equipment.


----------



## Gabriel92

@waz sticky maybe ? 



Steve781 said:


> Unfortunately our forces are not in good shape at the moment. The current government's cuts have left them at their lowest level in 200 years with only 200000 max and a regular force of 82 thousand. Whenever we embark on a foreign war we have to ask whoever we're with to loan us some of their equipment.



I hope the next SDSR (This year ?) will take into consideration the situation in Ukraine,and the rising threats in the world and stop the cuts.
-







-
F35






























.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Transhumanist

*Sorry for the lack of theme; I find something I like, I post it!*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Transhumanist

*Royal Marines:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist

*I knew budget cuts were bad, but I didn't think it would get to this.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

@Transhumanist Amazing pics,posts,this deserve many positive ratings. 
Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Transhumanist

_AH-64 Apaches and UH-60 Black Hawks flown by the 42nd Combat Aviation Brigade worked with the RFA Cardigan Bay, Royal Fleet Auxiliary, U.K. Royal Navy to train on deck landings and function as scouts for the Cardigan Bay during Exercise Spartan Kopis.

Spartan Kopis was the first time American Apaches worked with a Royal Navy ship to function as its eyes and ears during an escalation of force exercise in conjunction with the U.S.S. Thunderbolt, U.S. Navy._

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Transhumanist said:


> *I knew budget cuts were bad, but I didn't think it would get to this.*



*Nice one* !

All we need to do now is send them to Ukraine and that should put the fear of god in Putin.


----------



## SipahSalar

Guys what's UK's doctrine behind having only 400-500 tanks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

SipahSalar said:


> Guys what's UK's doctrine behind having only 400-500 tanks?



Island nations don't tend to face a ground threat. the UK needs enough to secure its expeditionary goals, that's it. The UK has rightfully focused on Air and Sea defense, since as Japan has shown throughout its history, these are the most prominent threats to an island nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Drove past a Challenger Tank last week it was a Beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Royal Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

*Royal Marine's Griffon 2400TD LCAC(L)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Transhumanist said:


> The UK has rightfully focused on Air and Sea defense, since as Japan has shown throughout its history, these are the most prominent threats to an island nation.


If this is us focusing on Air and Sea god help us.....


----------



## Fenrir

*Transporting an Enormous Aircraft Carrier, Piece By Piece*






BAE Systems has just published an amazing time lapse video showing how the largest section of Britain’s second Queen Elizabeth Class aircraft carrier was tossed and towed to Rosyth Dockyard from the dock in Glasgow where it was built.

Lower Block 04 is the largest hull section of HMS Prince Of Wales, and the 11,200 tonne piece of steel contains the hangar, machinery space, mission systems compartments and accommodation. It was transported on a barge to the assembly site, and the 600 mile journey took more than five days. Now you can see it all crammed into a one-and-a-half minute video.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

*Tornado Tails take to the Skies*

Royal Air Force Marham saw a historic event last week as four of it’s Tornado GR4 aircraft, alongside a fifth aircraft from RAF Lossiemouth, took part in a routine training sortie with a twist.

Four of the jets carried a special centenary painted tail fin commemorating the 100th anniversary of each individual squadron with the fifth jets tail fin celebrating 40 years of the Tornado.

The first Squadron to pass the 100 year mark was Number IX(B) Squadron who were formed at St Omer in France on the 8th December 1914. As the pioneers of night flying the squadron were given their motto Per Nocto Volamus (Throughout the Night We Fly) and their famous green bat, which was the night camoflague colour, is depicted on the tail fin.

The second jet was from Number 12(B) Squadron who celebrated their centenary on Valentines Day this year. They were formed at Netheravon on 14 February 1915. In 1926 they took delivery of the Fairey Fox aircraft which gave them their emblem of the fox, as depicted on their tail fin, and their motto ‘Lead the Field’ in recognition of their development of daylight bombing tactics.

The third jet from Marham was from 31 Squadron who are also known as the Goldstars. They are the youngest of the three Squadrons whose anniversary is due later this year on 11th October 1915. Their tail depicts the Gold Star of India which is in recognition of them being the first operational military unit in Indian skies assisting the army in dealing with tribal unrest hence their motto ‘First in Indian Skies’.

The last aircraft from Marham was the jet displaying the 40th Anniversary tail fin which was commissioned in 2014 to mark 40 years of the Tornado.

The four aircraft left Marham for the routine training sortie and met up with the fifth aircraft from XV Sqn, the operational conversion unit based at RAF Lossiemouth. XV Squadron were formed in Farnborough on 1st March 1915. Their tail fin depicts the Hinds Head from their squadron emblem. The original emblem of a Harts head was modified to the Hinds head in 1927 to depict the aircraft that was in service at that time.

The tail fin designs were the culmination of work between our industrial partner SERCO and the individual squadron’s. The tradition of painting tail fins remains a time honoured way in which to commemorate important milestones in the RAF’s history. SERCO, the surface finishing specialists based at RAF Marham liaised very closely with the squadrons to produce a unique design for each individual tail fin. Once the designs were finalised and authorised the aircraft went to the SERCO paintshop for the work of art to be created.

Group Captain Rich Davies, Station Commander of RAF Marham flew the 40th anniversary jet and led the sortie from RAF Marham. He said “ It was with a huge sense of pride that I was able to lead this unique formation of aircraft each celebrating their 100 years. It is amazing to think that there are four squadrons, flying the same type of aircraft, that will commemorate their centenary’s within 12 months of each other. This is definitely something that will never be repeated. Each individual squadron has is own strong and varied history but collectively they come together as one Tornado Force which is still delivering on Operations today across the globe as they did a centery ago. The aircraft may have changed greatly over the years but the ethos and teamwork which draws the squadrons together is the same today as it was for squadron members 100 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TechnoFox

*Amazing Time-Lapse Video Shows Britain’s Monstrous Warship Getting Her Radar Eye*






BAE Systems’ high-tech 3D radar system called Artisan has been successfully installed to the Royal Navy’s future aircraft carrier, HMS Queen Elizabeth.

With the help of the cutting edge radar operators will be able to track up to 800 potential targets simultaneously and to detect objects as small as a tennis ball and traveling at three times the speed of sound more than 15 miles away.

Cramming a full day’s work into one minute, the time lapse video below shows us how the British warship builders lifted the device (weighing 1543 pounds!) into place 100 feet above the flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Gabriel92 said:


> _The Red Arrows flying in formation over the Al Hamra Tower in Kuwait City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Awesome imagery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I don't consider Britain friend still I would give fair comments. For me British is committing suicide by reducing number of troops. The amount of threat Britain faces reducing troops is nothing but suicidal move. Britain should have Land Force or Army of at least 150000 troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

British battleship "Howe", the flagship of the British Pacific commander of photographic Sir Bruce Fraser, passes the Suez Canal; 14 of July 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Zarvan said:


> I don't consider Britain friend still I would give fair comments. For me British is committing suicide by reducing number of troops. The amount of threat Britain faces reducing troops is nothing but suicidal move. Britain should have Land Force or Army of at least 150000 troops.



I agree our leaders are crazy trying o cut down our troops to such an extent. Hopefully Russia's recent aggression/threats will make them think twice.





*HMCS Winnipeg transits the Royal Docks*
2 Replies
The last week has seen a number of Warships moored at the Excel exhibition centre for the DSEi 2015 event and most of the ships have now left – late this afternoon it was the turn of the Canadian ship HMCS Winnipeg to transit the docks on her way out to the Thames.

When you see the now deserted waters of the Royal Docks with a ship in them you realise the immense scale of the water area and can only image what the scene would have been like when the docks were full of ships.




The vast open space of the Royal Albert dock

As she continued on her way she passed London City Airport which is the new source of transport activity in the Royal Docks with the landmarks of London in the background.




HMCS Winnipeg and the tugs passing London City airport

The video shows Svitzer tug Cecilia bringing HMCS Winnipeg in to the KGV Lock followed by a picture of her and the second Svitzer tug Mercia waiting for the lock gates to close.





Waiting in the lock

The following two pictures show HMCS Winnipeg waiting in the lock for the water levels to be equalised with the Thames.




Three men in a boat… or is it on a roof?




HMCS Winnipeg in the KGV lock compound

Then, with the outer lock gates opened it is out into the river Thames.




Moving slowly from the lock to the river




Starting the turn downstream

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Safe voyage home to the crew of HMCS Winnipeg and thanks for visiting London’s Royal Docks.




HMCS Winnipeg homeward bound

Pictures of the other ships and boats that attended the DSEi 2015 event can be seen here.

This entry was posted in Boats, KGV Lock, Navy, Royal Albert Dock, Royal Docks and tagged #dlr_blog,@AJBC_1, boat, Canadian Navy, East London, England, FFH 338, Frigate, Gallions Point, Gallions Reach,HMCS Winnipeg, KGV Lock, King George V lock, London, London Borough of Newham, London's Royal Docks, Naval Vessel, Navy, Newham, North Woolwich, River Thames, Royal Albert Dock, Royal Docks,ship, Svitzer, The Royal Group of Docks, Tug, UK, Vessel, Warship on September 19, 2015.
*DSEi is back in town*
1 Reply
Every two years the Royal Docks actually has multiple large ships in it – not the numbers of it’s heyday but as the waters are normally devoid of large ships it is an impressive sight to see.

The cause of the sudden influx of maritime visitors is the Defence exhibition taking place at London’s Excel exhibition centre and the DSEi show makes full use of the dock waters to provide additional exhibition space.

Here are some pictures of the ships arriving in the Royal Docks.




BNS Castor P901




FGS Ludwigshafen am Rhein F264




HMCS Winnipeg FFH338




HMS Hurworth M39




HMS Iron Duke F234




HMS Tyne P281




INS Trikand F51

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS St Albans is one of the Royal Navy’s thirteen Type 23 Frigates in operational use and was the last of the class to be commissioned in 2002.




HMS St Albans in West India Dock

She is a regular visitor to London (having last visited in December 2014) and, like this occasion, visits in connection with events for her affiliated city of St Albans.




HMS St Albans in West India Dock showing her weapons and radar

During her eight day stay in West India Dock she has hosted numerous events and the crew have participated in a number of activities but on Saturday 11th July she was open to the public for tours of the deck that allowed visitors to see various displays of her equipment and to talk to the crew.




The business end HMS St Albans – view from the turret of the 4.5 inch Mark 8 naval gun




The bridge and Harpoon missile launcher on HMS St Albans

She also had a Merlin HM2 helicopter embarked that was displayed on the flight deck.




Merlin HM2 on flight deck of HMS St Albans

Update 15th July 2015 – HMS St Albans has now left London.




HMS St Albans approaching the Thames Barrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS St Albans approaching the Thames Barrier




HMS St Albans after passing the Thames Barrier

More pictures of Type 23 Frigates, including more of HMS St Albans, can be seen here.

This entry was posted in Boats, Navy, River Thames and tagged #dlr_blog, East London, England, F83,Helicopter, HMS St Albans, London, Merlin HM2, Naval Vessel, River Thames, RN, Royal Navy, ship, Type 23 Frigate, Vessel, Warship, West India Dock on July 12, 2015.




*HMS Ocean on the Thames*
Leave a reply
HMS Ocean, pennant number L12, is one of the Royal Navy’s amphibious assault ship and sole landing platform helicopter (LPH).





It is designed to transport troops and equipment and then put them ashore using either helicopters (she can support all current UK Military helicopter types) or the 4 embarked Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) as well as having loading ramps that can be used whilst in port.





HMS Ocean had previously visited London on two occasions in 2012 as part of the Olympic Games security measures and has recently undergone maintenance prior to assuming the role as the Royal Navy’s Flagship and this visit was in part to help commemorate the 70th anniversary of Victory in Europe day.





The ship had taken part in the recent Joint Warrior exercise off Scotland and was return to her homeport via a port visit to her affiliated city of Sunderland and London.

On this occasion two helicopters were on board , both being Sea King ASaC7 AEW helicopters.





On the Sunday HMS Ocean was open to visitors who were able to see inside her helicopter hanger and to go up on to the flight deck where one of the Sea Kings and an LCVP were open for inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

As with all Navy vessels HMS Ocean is equipped with a number of weapons systems for close-in defence (her primary protection would come from other vessels in the Task Force) which includes four 30mm Mark 44 Bushmaster II cannon (as also fitted to HMS Middleton) plus three Phalanx CIWS mounts.









Whilst moored in Greenwich she was being looked after by both the Ministry of Defence Police in their launch Endeavour and also the Metropolitan Police.









A few more pictures can be seen here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS DEFENDER KEEP DEFENDING THE NATION.




I have personally been aboard this ship.





*Defender of the realm – on board HMS Defender @ Greenwich*
2 Replies
After a quiet few months for military visitors to the Thames the Royal Navy has provided an impressive visitor to fill the void in the shape of HMS Defender.

She arrived in the early hours of Wednesday 22nd April and was assisted on to her moorings at Greenwich by locally based Svitzer tugs Brunel and Mercia.





HMS Defender is the 5th ship in the Daring-class of Type 45 air-defence destroyers for the Royal Navy and was commissioned in 2013 – this is her first visit to London. She will be moored on the Thames at the Greenwich ship tier until 28th April and will be open to members of the public who have pre-booked tickets for visits on Saturday and Sunday.





HMS Defender has undertaken two operational deployments, the first as a ‘Fleet Ready Escort’ in UK waters and once to the Middle East and since then she has been going through a period of maintenance and crew training. She is in London as part of the events to mark the centenary of Gallipoli campaign.

The Daring-class are the most modern surface vessels currently in service with the Royal Navy and are equipped with a variety of missile and gun weapon systems designed to defeat air and surface threats – the main one being the Sea Viper air defence system.





The ships also have a large landing pad and hanger that is capable of carrying Lynx, Wildcat or Merlin helicopters – as she passed North Woolwich inbound to Greenwich in the early morning darkness there was a Lynx on her helideck.





Update – on Saturday 25th April I was able to go on board HMS Defender to have a look around.




HMS Defender moored at Greenwich looks out on the Cutty Sark




Main 4.5″ naval gun on bow of HMS Defender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

HMS Duncan was kind enough to visit Oslo last year:











The time before that you guys polluted everything!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Behold the defender.....................




20mm close-in weapon system on HMS Defender




RIB used for boarding operations from HMS Defender




Lynx helicopter on the flight-deck of HMS Defender

*Update:* HMS Defender has now left London following it’s port visit.





More pictures can be seen here.

This entry was posted in Boats, Navy, River Thames and tagged #dlr_blog, D36, Destroyer, Greenwich,HMS Defender, London, Military, NATO, River Thames, RN, Royal Navy, ship, Ship photographs, Ship Spotting, Warship on April 22, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Transhumanist said:


> HMS Duncan was kind enough to visit Oslo last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time before that you guys polluted everything!



ahahahahah...........I know you Scandinavians have very clean air.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Bonjour Matelot *

Sunday saw the arrival in London of the French Navy patrol vessel Pluvier – one of three Flamant class Offshore Patrol Vessels that perform a similar function to the Royal Navy’s own River class OPV such as HMS Severn that is also currently visiting London.





The reason for today’s visit is to enable the crew to take part in Remembrance Day events and it has become something of a fixture over the last four years that the French Navy has been represented.





Equally it has also become a regular event that a French naval vessel has visited London during June to commemorate the WW2 speech by General de Gaulle.





In addition to these two special occasions the French Navy have been regular visitors to London, especially since the signing of a new Anglo-French defence agreement a few years ago.





We have been fortunate to have a wide variety of vessels visit from Destroyers to Minesweepers and Patrol Boats to Training Ships – indeed, back in 2013 all eight Training Ships of the Leopard class paid a visit to London.





Hopefully the regular visits of the French Navy to London continue for many years to come.@Gabriel92 VIVE LA FRANCE

*BAE Systems tests unmanned naval boat*



16 October 2015






BAE Systems has introduced a new technology, which will enable naval crews to perform high-speed reconnaissance and remote surveillance using unmanned boat.

The new unmanned technology will allow the boat to operate autonomously for up to 12 hours at a time.

The vessel can be operated in a pre-planned route or using remote control.

BAE Systems Product and Training Services director Les Gregory said: "This technology delivers an extremely robust and fast-moving unmanned boat that is able to perform a number of surveillance and reconnaissance roles, even when operating at high-speed or in choppy water."

With a capacity to cruise at a speed of more than 38kt, the unmanned boat will offer unique ship-launched manoeuvrability and better situational awareness, the company stated.

The vessel will be equipped with navigation radar, 360° panoramic infrared camera array and laser range finder, offering a detailed picture within a significant range.

As part of the development, BAE Systems, along with unmanned and autonomous specialist ASV, has successfully demonstrated the technology for the first time at a site near Portsmouth Naval Base.

ASV delivered the unmanned system and software algorithms controlling the boat.

"This technology delivers an extremely robust and fast-moving unmanned boat."
Managing director of ASV Dan Hook said: "The algorithms we're developing with BAE Systems allow the boat to perform complex missions and navigate through waters avoiding collisions.

"This gives it the flexibility and sophistication to operate in a number of different tactical roles, whether it's patrolling areas of interest, providing surveillance and reconnaissance ahead of manned missions, or protecting larger ships in the fleet."

BAE Systems said the programme will now develop the sensor suite. before ensuring a seamless integration with the combat management system on the parent ship.

Designed as a retrofit to the manned Pacific 24 RIB already deployed across Type 23 Frigates and Type 45 Destroyers, the technology will allow boats to operate up to 40km away from their parent ship.

_Image: Using the new unmanned technology, the modified boat will be capable of operating autonomously for up to 12 hours at a time. Photo: BAE Systems.


BAE Systems tests unmanned naval boat - Naval Technology

_
Interesting can't wait to see this in operation_._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*BAE Systems’ 3D Radar Installed In UK Navy’s Future Aircraft Carrier*
Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Tuesday, October 6, 2015 @ 01:51 PM
Views : 491 A- A A+




UK future aircraft carrier with 3 D radar

A 3D radar system, capable of detecting tennis ball sized objects, travelling at Mach 3 speeds more than 25Km away, has been installed in the Royal Navy’s future aircraft carrier, HMS Queen Elizabeth.




_HMS Queen Elizabeth afloat._

Known as Artisan 3D the radar system will be used for the first time to deliver air traffic management, providing the aircraft carriers with unparalleled awareness and control of the skies around them. The successful installation of Artisan took place in late September, marking another major milestone in the preparation for sea trials.





_The Queen takes a tour of HMS Queen Elizabeth
_
The Artisan 3D system designed and developed by BAE Systems, can monitor more than 800 objects simultaneously from 200 to 200,000 metres and cut through radio interference equal to 10,000 mobile phone signals. The radar system has already proven its capability to deliver uncompromising air defence and anti-ship operations on the Type 23 frigate and helicopter carrier.





_A Proud moment for Britain as red arrows mark the naming of the Royal Navy's new Aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth
_
Les Gregory, Director for Products and Training Services at BAE Systems said: “Artisan is a ground-breaking radar system that delivers real capability to the Royal Navy in its supreme accuracy and uncompromising tracking.

In addition, its world-leading electronic protection measure ensures that even the most complex of jammers will not reduce its effectiveness.


GOD SAVE THE QUEEN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

SAS commandos- Tora Bora.Afghanistan
_





British Special Forces (SAS / SFSG) soldiers pictured on operations in Iraq. Between 2003 and 2009, UK Special Forces were stationed in both Baghdad and Basra. The main contingent was a special forces task group made up of a squadron of 22 SAS (Task Force Black), a company of SFSG (Task Force Maroon) and associated aviation and intelligence assets which was based in Baghdad. An SBS squadron was also deployed to Baghdad in the early stages of the campaign. The British special forces deployment to Iraq was known as Operation Crichton and officially came to an end on May 30th 2009.





British Special Forces - SAS, SBS or SFSG soldiers - pictured observing an air strike in Afghanistan.




Photo of British Special Forces - either Special Air Service (SAS), Special Boat Service (SBS) or Special Forces Support Group (SFSG) - operators pictured in desert fatigues.





Special Boat Section (SBS) commandos paddle a 2-man canoe during training for a raid on the Northeastern coast of Korea, 12 December 1951. During the Korean conflict, the SBS carried out a number of reconnaissance and sabotage operations along the enemy's coastline coast and further inland. The 2-man canoe is a stealthy method of infiltration/exfiltration that is still believed to be in use in the modern-day SBS.

Between 1940 and 1977, ' SBS' stood for Special Boat Section. From 1977-1987 the SBS became the Special Boat Squadron,. In 1987 the unit became part of the United Kingdom Special Forces group (UKSF) and changed its name to the Special Boat Service.






This photo shows an SAS trooper manning a GPMG mounted to a Land Rover during operations in May, 2000, Sierra Leone. The SAS were tasked with carrying out fact finding missions in support of the UN peace keeping effort.





Photo featuring members of the Special Air Service (SAS). Note the MP5A3 9mm sub machine gun carried by the SAS soldiers.





Special Air Service troops pictured in the North African desert during World War 2. The favourite jeep-mounted weapon of the SAS was the Vickers K machine gun, often mounted in pairs. The Vickers K was designed as an air-to-air weapon fitted to British aircraft. Firing a mixture of .303 armour-piercing, tracer and incendiary rounds, the Vickers K was ideal for shooting up parked enemy planes, something the SAS did to great effect during the War._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Special Boat Service (SBS) personnel pictured on an exercise with a submarine. The SBS train in a range of launch/recovery methods from surfaced and submerged subs.





_Special Boat Service (SBS) personnel pictured aboard Long Range Insertion Craft (LRIC). The boats pictured are the Enforcer 46 manufactured by VT Halmatic. Top speed 60 knots plus. The SBS used these type of boats during the 1990s.

South America




25th of May 1982 - The Falklands conflict - Special Air Service (22 SAS).parachuting from a RAF C-130 down into the sea in order to rendevouz with HMS Cardiff. Lacking the capability to fly from Ascension Island and land on either of the 2 aircraft carriers in the task force, special forces reinforcements were required to parachute into the freezing cold South Atlantic

Horn of Africa





In Djibouti: A Special Boat Service Maritime Counter Terrorism (MCT) team onboard a Rigid Inflatable Boat (RIB). The SBS are armed with MP5 sub machine guns and are wearing Gecko helmets, membrane drysuits and inflatable life jackets. The man driving the RIB is likely to be a specially-trained Royal Marine coxswain


In Syria




SAS achieve Image: British Special Forces have taken out hundreds of ISIS fighters in Iraq and Syria. British tabloid, the Daily Star claims that United Kingdom Special Forces (UKSF) have dispatched more than 200 ISIS fanatics in a series of covert operations over the past 12 months.





British Special Forces have been involved in heavy fighting in Afghanistan, it has been reported. The Daily Mail reports that the Special Boat Service (SBS) have been assisted Afghani forces fighting in the city of Kunduz.[1]

South East Asia




British Garrison in Brunei





The British Army in Brunei comprises an Infantry Battalion and a Bell 212 Helicopter Flight of the Army Air Corps. The climate of Brunei is well suited to jungle operations and the Training Team Brunei run jungle warfare courses for all members of the British Army_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

BAE systems CV90 Armadillo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Astute class submarines










Transporting the Astute class? lol





Prime minister Cameron during a visit to a nuclear submarine in 2014





Astute firing a trident 





HMS Victorious





Astute class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Inside HMS AMBUSH NUCLEAR SUBMARINE



The £1bn Ambush submarine, one of the most advanced nuclear submarine in the world, has embarked on its maiden voyage from BAE Systems' Barrow-in-Furness shipyard for Royal Navy sea trials. It is the second Astute class submarine of a planned seven and will be armed with Tomahawk cruise missiles and be operational from the middle of next year. Ambush can strike at targets up to 1,200 miles from the coast with pinpoint accuracy and has a sonar system which enables it to hear a ship leaving port in New York from the English Channel.





Ambush, one of the most advanced nuclear submarine in the world, prepares for sea trials at defence giant BAE Systems' Barrow-in-Furness shipyard





Ambush will hold a crew of just over 100 and holds food supplies for up to 90 days. This is where the men meet and eat





The crew's quarters (left) - there are a maximum of 22 bunks per cabin, each man has a bunk, a locker and a curtain. The only man to have his own cabin is the captain, Cmdr Peter Green (right), pictured on his seat in the control room





One of the bathrooms aboard the Ambush





The captain's cabin aboard Ambush





The galley (kitchen) on board Ambush





Ambush taking a nap at night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Vanguard Class Nuclear submarine





One of the Navy’s four strategic submarines is always on patrol, ensuring a continuous at sea deterrent, 24/7/365, carrying the nation’s ultimate weapon somewhere in the Seven Seas. Today’s Vanguard-class submarines uphold a mission which began in the late 1960s – since April 1969 the Royal Navy’s ballistic missile boats have not missed a single day on patrol.





The Royal Navy's strategic nuclear deterrent is provided by the Vanguard-class submarine. The first Vanguard class submarine was launched in 1993 carrying Trident II D5 missiles and is now the cornerstone of our defence policy and significantly contributes to the Alliance's deterrent forces.







The Royal Navy maintains an at sea deterrent with one of these submarines at all times. A credible nuclear deterrent depends upon the ability to threaten an assured and effective response to aggression. For the Royal Navy this is done through the Trident D5 Missile.






The Trident II D5 missile has a range of over 4,000 nautical miles and an accuracy, which can be measured in metres. Each missile is technically capable of delivering up to 12 warheads, enabling a number of different targets to be engaged, and each Vanguard class submarine has 16 missile tubes. The missile is ejected from the submarine by high-pressure gas and only when it reaches the surface does the rocket system actually fire.






_HMS Vanguard is fitted with four torpedo tubes and 16 Trident missiles._





Like a whale: It is also equipped with advanced tactical weapon systems such as Tigerfish and Spearfish. Based on the home configuration, the Tigerfish has a maximum range of 13km to 29km, while the spearfish has the capacity to hit the target from approximately 65km. Spearfish, supplied by BAE Systems, is a heavyweight wire-guided torpedo with both active and passive homing. It has a speed of 102km/h (55kt) and range of 54km (30nm) at low speed, 26km (12.5nm) at high speed. Length is 7m (23ft), diameter is 533mm (21in) and weight is 1,850kg (4,075lb), with a 300kg (660lb) warhead.





Comparing Britain's Vanguard nuclear Sub and France's Triomphant
@Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain's supersonic drone Taranis





Taranis side by side a BAE Typhoon fighter jet.





Taranis uses a highly secretive communication technology that allows the pilot to stay in communication with the drone without ever giving away its position.





This fighter-sized flying Batarang could not look any meaner if it stole your lunch, then cut you up on a motorway whilst also remaining completely invisible to modern radar.





Taranis is named, rather appropriately, after the Celtic god of thunder, and honestly, it fits.





Costing £185m Taranis will be a testbed for the future of UK unmanned fighter jets, it's capable of not only carrying out surveillance but also engaging in air-to-air combat and air-to-surface combat as well.





Conrad Banks, Rolls-Royce Chief Engineer on the Taranis project added:
“Successful propulsion integration was another key highlight of the second trial phase, with the fully embedded and ‘hidden’ Adour Mk951 engine operating flawlessly coupled with the highly complex and stealthy exhaust system.”





Taranis in stealth flight allows it to become utterly undetectable.







THE ULTIMATE WEAPON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

UK Eurofighter





UK Air Force C-17





UK Air Force A400M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Challenger 2 MBT in Iraq






foxhound armored vehicle





Bulldog armored vehicle





Warrior IFV belonging to the Scots Guards in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> UK Eurofighter
> View attachment 265363
> 
> 
> UK Air Force C-17
> View attachment 265364
> 
> 
> UK Air Force A400M
> View attachment 265365



We also have our very own BAE 146 Transport plane. 




















BAE 146 Transport aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

and its civilian versions.....though not as popular as BOEING/AIRBUS or even BOMBADIER. LOL








British airlines




For swiss Global airlines





Eurowings BAE146 -300





Qinetiq BAE Avro RJ100





BAE 146 AVRO RJ-85 in Turku Airport, Finland





BAE AVRO RJ 85 IN KHO Airport, Iran





Lufthansa Avro RJ 85

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

HOME DEFENCE PLATFORMS AIR PLATFORMS ARTICLE


CONTENT PREVIEWTo read the full article, Client Login
Air Platforms
*BAE Systems anticipates increased interest in BAe 146M military transport*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
30 September 2015






One of the two aircraft operated by the UK Royal Air Force. BAE Systems anticipates increased interest in the platform as more surplus aircraft are returned to it following the end of their commercial lives with the airlines. Source: BAE Systems
BAE Systems expects to see a renewed growth in interest in its BAe 146M military transport aircraft as the regional airlines begin replacing their fleets with newer types that will soon be introduced into global service, a company official noted on 1 October.

Speaking under the Chatham House Rule at an event in London, the official said that the company's ability to provide refurbished BAe 146 jets to the military transport market had until now been hamstrung by delays in the introduction into service of the new Bombardier C-Series regional airliner that is being procured by many airlines to replace them. With the C-Series now just months away from being fielded, the opportunity exists for BAE Systems to really push its BAe 146M as the airlines begin returning their aircraft to the company.

"The delay in the C-series meant that the return of [used 146s] to BAE Systems was delayed, but now there is an opportunity in the marketplace that wasn't there a couple of years ago," the official said.

The concept of the military transport variant BAe 146M was first launched by BAE Systems in September 2009 as a cheap and capable option for those nations needing tactical fixed-wing airlift. The platform is being offered to military air arms in either a passenger or freighter configuration, or as a combination of the two. As pure passenger aircraft these platforms will seat between 80 and 109 passengers, while as freighters they will carry 11 to 12.5 tonnes of freight.

Performance figures released by the company give a converted 146-200 cargo variant (146-200QT) a range of approximately 1,650 nm with a payload of about 11.5 tonnes. A 146-300QT will be able to operate out to just over 1,600 nm with a payload of about 12.5 tonnes. An extended range (ER) 146-300QT concept variant will be able to haul 12.5 tonnes over 2,200 nm.

British forces in Cyprus military base training.





Riflemen on patrol during Exercise Lion Star 3 in Cyprus. The TA riflemen joined soldiers from 1st Battalion The Rifles (1 RIFLES) in a 2-week test of their fitness, endurance and decision-making skills.




The challenging exercise was designed to attract new recruits to 6th Battalion The Rifles (6 RIFLES) and the wider TA, which is planned to grow from 19,000 to 30,000 by 2018, as well as retain those currently serving with the unit.





Riflemen taking part in a beach landing during Exercise Lion Star 3 in Cyprus . They then worked together for nearly 48 hours against a notional enemy made up of more regular soldiers from 2nd Battalion The Yorkshire Regiment, the resident infantry battalion based in Cyprus.





Riflemen take a break in the 37-degree heat during training in Cyprus. As well as some of the hardest and most physically demanding training the unit has undertaken for at least a year, Exercise Lion Star 3 was crucial in giving 6 RIFLES a taste of the vital role which reservists are likely to play in the future British Army after 2020 and beyond.





Brigadier Piers Hankinson is Commander of 43 (Wessex) Brigade and is in overall command of 6 RIFLES. He said:
From my perspective as Brigade Commander, what this says is that the Army is taking seriously the regeneration of the Territorial Force. This is indicative of the overseas exercises now available to TA battalions such as 6 RIFLES.





Exercise Lion Star 3 was the first time the unit wore the new uniform – the fact it is impregnated with insect repellent being particularly welcomed by those sleeping out in the field for several nights in a row – but, more significantly, it makes these reservists indistinguishable from their regular counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

British armed forces in Gibraltar base in Mediterranean sea.





Royal Gibraltar regiment: The Regiment is not routinely deployed on operational tours with the remainder of the Army





Britain's royal navy flagship the HMS Bulwark (DOWN) Britain's royal navy supply vessel RFA Wave Knight ( TOP L) and Britain's royal navy supply vessel RFA Lyme Bay sit at dock in the port of Gibraltar





Royal navy regiment practice landing in Gibraltar September 2015





Gibraltar’s warm waters and generally favourable weather are ideal for maritime training – so the Submarine Parachute Assistance Group frequently drop in . Those shoes though





HMS Illustrious helicopter carrier leaves for the Mediterranean seas patrols, where Gibraltar will serve as its home base for patrols in the region.





Britain's military air base in Gilbratar.




Gibraltar Services Police to carry His Excellency the Governor of Gibraltar away from the Rock on the first stage of his journey back to UK.





GOD save the Queen: Queen Elizabeth image depiction in Gibraltar for Diamond Jubilee celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

RAF Base in South Atlantic(Ascensio lslands) between African coast and S.America. 





Acension islands location










In 1982 a British task force used Ascension Island as a staging post during the Falklands War.





F4 Phantom (FGR2) on 29 Squadron, RAF Coningsby, Ascension Island and the Falkland Islands. Includes air-to-air refuelling (in-flight refuelling)





2 RAF Sea Harriers of 809 N.A.S. depart for Ascension Island via Banjul Gambia(West Africa)





*RAF Sea Harriers and Harriers transiting on a British aircraft carrier during the falklands war.




*
Ascension islands: Royal Air Force Black Buck Vulcan bomber raids prepare for flight in 1982 falkland war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Global combat ship future of the Royal Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Bundeswehr said:


> View attachment 265371
> 
> Global combat ship future of the Royal Navy


did you know the Global combat ship maybe used for the future German MKS-180 program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brutas

Great pictures of Gibraltar. How many overseas territories like Gibraltar/Ascension Islands/Falklands does UK currently possess (not counting Canada, Australia or New Zealand !) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

mike2000 is back said:


> Astute class submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astute firing a trident



The first is vanguard class. 
Astute firing a trident? its again vanguard class SSBN's.....


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> did you know the Global combat ship maybe used for the future German MKS-180 program



True our new upcoming Global combat ship hopefully will live up to its name and reassure our potential allies who may want to purchase this fabulous ship.

*Britain's Type 26 Frigate Vs. America's New Frigate: Who Wins?*
*To win in a global marketplace, BAE's new warship must trump competing offerings from Lockheed Martin and General Dynamics.*




INTRODUCING THE TYPE 26 FRIGATE, BRITAIN'S NEW GLOBAL COMBAT SHIP. ARTIST'S RENDERING: BAE SYSTEMS.

Britain's new Global Combat Ship is a marvel of engineering. But does it cost too much?

Also known as the "Type 26 Frigate," this project of the British Ministry of Defence and marquee British defense contractor BAE Systems (NASDAQOTH:BAESY) aims to float the Royal Navy into the 21st century. Aboard its 6,900-ton, 492-foot-long hull, this warship boasts:


Stealth characteristics including "an acoustically quiet design" to defeat detection by sonar.
A type of "3D" radar known as Advanced Radar Target Indication Situational Awareness and Navigation, or "Artisan."
Sea Ceptor anti-aircraft missiles.
A medium caliber cannon.
"Significant" anti-submarine warfare capabilities.
The ability to launch Merlin and Wildcat maritime helicopters, and even choppers as big as a CH-47 Chinook.
A "hold" capacious enough to carry and launch rigid inflatable boats for special operations missions.





INSIDE VIEW OF THE TYPE 26 FRIGATE'S ASSAULT BOAT-DEPLOYING HOLD. ARTIST'S RENDERING: BAE IMAGE_._

BAE expects to begin delivering GCSes sometime as early as 2020, and these warships will become a mainstay of the Royal Navy well past 2050. Over their lifetime, GCS's modular design will facilitate upgrades to the warship as new technologies are developed and incorporated into it.

All of this tech comes at a cost. Britain's MoD has awarded BAE a $1.3 billion contract to develop the GCS. And that's only to start with. In total, the Royal Navy expects to buy 13 of these boats to replace its current fleet of 13 Type 23 frigates. At estimated production costs of $379 million to $530 million, and factoring in development costs, that makes the GCS a potential $8.2 billion program for BAE.

What it means to investorsThis program has the potential to grow even bigger than that. You see, BAE isn't just building the Type 26 Frigate for the Royal Navy. To the contrary, on its website, the company boasts of its "proven track-record in licensing warship designs and combat systems to international customers and partners." Put more plainly, GCS is a warship designed for export to the international arms market.

Potential buyers in Australia, Brazil, Canada, India, Malaysia, New Zealand, and Turkey have all expressed interest in BAE's design. And the broader arms market in Southeast Asia and the Pacific -- estimated at $200 billion in value over the next 20 years -- could drive the GCS program even higher.

To win in this market, though, the Type 26 Frigate must go head to head with competing frigate designs from America's Lockheed Martin (NYSE:LMT), Australia's Austal, and Austal's U.S. partner General Dynamics (NYSE:GD), the three companies currently building America's fleet of frigates (originally known as Littoral Combat Ships).





AMERICA'S FIRST NEW FRIGATE, _USS_ _FREEDOM_ (LCS 1), MAY LOOK A LOT LIKE ITS FIRST LITTORAL COMBAT SHIP. IMAGE SOURCE: LOCKHEED MARTIN.

So, how does GCS measure up to the American boats? Let's set them up side by side:

*Type 26 Frigate

Freedom-Class Frigate *

Displacement

6,900 tons

3,200 tons

Length

492 feet

389 feet

Beam

68 feet

57 feet

Top Speed

26+ knots

40+ knots

Range

7,000 nautical miles

4,000 nautical miles

Cost

$379 million to $530 million

$430 million (Lockheed Martin estimates) to $554 million (Congressional and Navy estimates) 

*AUSTAL'S AND GENERAL DYNAMICS' INDEPENDENCE-CLASS FRIGATE DESIGN DIFFERS FROM LOCKHEED'S FREEDOM CLASS IN SHAPE AND DESIGN, BEING BOTH LONGER AND WIDER AT ITS BROADEST POINT, BUT IT OFFERS SIMILAR CAPABILITIES FOR SPEED AND RANGE.

Both boats boast similar weapons capabilities -- anti-air, anti-ship, and anti-submarine missiles, machine guns, and a cannon. The 127mm caliber main gun on the Type 26 Frigate, however, will be more than twice as powerful as the 57mm peashooter on the Freedom-class frigate. GCS will also outclass the American frigate in size and endurance -- and cost.

Simply put, if BAE can produce the Type 26 Frigate at the cost it expects, GCS buyers may get a lot more for their money than shoppers for Freedom-class frigates. When you get right down to it, therefore, I'm afraid we're going to have to score this round for BAE. It has come up with a winner, and it's going to be very hard indeed for Lockheed Martin to beat the Type 26 Frigate.



There's still hope!
You just missed our new stock pick -- but if you act quickly, there's still time. Click here to get access to the newest pick from The Motley Fool, and get ready to join the stock newsletter that consistently beats the market.





USS INDEPENDENCE (LCS 2). GENERAL DYNAMICS' ANSWER TO LOCKMART'S FRIGATE DESIGN IS SIMILAR IN CAPABILITY, AND GIVES SIMILARLY BAD BANG FOR THE BUCK. IMAGE SOURCE: GENERAL DYNAMICS.


Fool contributor Rich Smith does not own shares of, nor is he short, any company named above. You can find him on Motley Fool CAPS, publicly pontificating under the handle TMFDitty, where he's currently ranked No. 249 out of more than 75,000 rated members.

The Motley Fool has no position in any of the stocks mentioned. Try any of our Foolish newsletter servicesfree for 30 days. We Fools may not all hold the same opinions, but we all believe that considering a diverse range of insights makes us better investors. The Motley Fool has a disclosure policy.


Britain's Type 26 Frigate Vs. America's New Frigate: Who Wins? -- The Motley Fool

@Gabriel92 , * @gambit , @Transhumanist ,@Hamartia Antidote , @Penguin @Nihonjin1051 et al . Your take?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> True our new upcoming Global combat ship hopefully will live up to its name and reassure our potential allies who may want to purchase this fabulous ship.
> 
> *Britain's Type 26 Frigate Vs. America's New Frigate: Who Wins?*
> *To win in a global marketplace, BAE's new warship must trump competing offerings from Lockheed Martin and General Dynamics.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING THE TYPE 26 FRIGATE, BRITAIN'S NEW GLOBAL COMBAT SHIP. ARTIST'S RENDERING: BAE SYSTEMS.
> 
> Britain's new Global Combat Ship is a marvel of engineering. But does it cost too much?
> 
> Also known as the "Type 26 Frigate," this project of the British Ministry of Defence and marquee British defense contractor BAE Systems (NASDAQOTH:BAESY) aims to float the Royal Navy into the 21st century. Aboard its 6,900-ton, 492-foot-long hull, this warship boasts:
> 
> 
> Stealth characteristics including "an acoustically quiet design" to defeat detection by sonar.
> A type of "3D" radar known as Advanced Radar Target Indication Situational Awareness and Navigation, or "Artisan."
> Sea Ceptor anti-aircraft missiles.
> A medium caliber cannon.
> "Significant" anti-submarine warfare capabilities.
> The ability to launch Merlin and Wildcat maritime helicopters, and even choppers as big as a CH-47 Chinook.
> A "hold" capacious enough to carry and launch rigid inflatable boats for special operations missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSIDE VIEW OF THE TYPE 26 FRIGATE'S ASSAULT BOAT-DEPLOYING HOLD. ARTIST'S RENDERING: BAE IMAGE_._
> 
> BAE expects to begin delivering GCSes sometime as early as 2020, and these warships will become a mainstay of the Royal Navy well past 2050. Over their lifetime, GCS's modular design will facilitate upgrades to the warship as new technologies are developed and incorporated into it.
> 
> All of this tech comes at a cost. Britain's MoD has awarded BAE a $1.3 billion contract to develop the GCS. And that's only to start with. In total, the Royal Navy expects to buy 13 of these boats to replace its current fleet of 13 Type 23 frigates. At estimated production costs of $379 million to $530 million, and factoring in development costs, that makes the GCS a potential $8.2 billion program for BAE.
> 
> What it means to investorsThis program has the potential to grow even bigger than that. You see, BAE isn't just building the Type 26 Frigate for the Royal Navy. To the contrary, on its website, the company boasts of its "proven track-record in licensing warship designs and combat systems to international customers and partners." Put more plainly, GCS is a warship designed for export to the international arms market.
> 
> Potential buyers in Australia, Brazil, Canada, India, Malaysia, New Zealand, and Turkey have all expressed interest in BAE's design. And the broader arms market in Southeast Asia and the Pacific -- estimated at $200 billion in value over the next 20 years -- could drive the GCS program even higher.
> 
> To win in this market, though, the Type 26 Frigate must go head to head with competing frigate designs from America's Lockheed Martin (NYSE:LMT), Australia's Austal, and Austal's U.S. partner General Dynamics (NYSE:GD), the three companies currently building America's fleet of frigates (originally known as Littoral Combat Ships).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMERICA'S FIRST NEW FRIGATE, _USS_ _FREEDOM_ (LCS 1), MAY LOOK A LOT LIKE ITS FIRST LITTORAL COMBAT SHIP. IMAGE SOURCE: LOCKHEED MARTIN.
> 
> So, how does GCS measure up to the American boats? Let's set them up side by side:
> 
> *Type 26 Frigate
> 
> Freedom-Class Frigate *
> 
> Displacement
> 
> 6,900 tons
> 
> 3,200 tons
> 
> Length
> 
> 492 feet
> 
> 389 feet
> 
> Beam
> 
> 68 feet
> 
> 57 feet
> 
> Top Speed
> 
> 26+ knots
> 
> 40+ knots
> 
> Range
> 
> 7,000 nautical miles
> 
> 4,000 nautical miles
> 
> Cost
> 
> $379 million to $530 million
> 
> $430 million (Lockheed Martin estimates) to $554 million (Congressional and Navy estimates)
> 
> *AUSTAL'S AND GENERAL DYNAMICS' INDEPENDENCE-CLASS FRIGATE DESIGN DIFFERS FROM LOCKHEED'S FREEDOM CLASS IN SHAPE AND DESIGN, BEING BOTH LONGER AND WIDER AT ITS BROADEST POINT, BUT IT OFFERS SIMILAR CAPABILITIES FOR SPEED AND RANGE.
> 
> Both boats boast similar weapons capabilities -- anti-air, anti-ship, and anti-submarine missiles, machine guns, and a cannon. The 127mm caliber main gun on the Type 26 Frigate, however, will be more than twice as powerful as the 57mm peashooter on the Freedom-class frigate. GCS will also outclass the American frigate in size and endurance -- and cost.
> 
> Simply put, if BAE can produce the Type 26 Frigate at the cost it expects, GCS buyers may get a lot more for their money than shoppers for Freedom-class frigates. When you get right down to it, therefore, I'm afraid we're going to have to score this round for BAE. It has come up with a winner, and it's going to be very hard indeed for Lockheed Martin to beat the Type 26 Frigate.
> 
> 
> 
> There's still hope!
> You just missed our new stock pick -- but if you act quickly, there's still time. Click here to get access to the newest pick from The Motley Fool, and get ready to join the stock newsletter that consistently beats the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS INDEPENDENCE (LCS 2). GENERAL DYNAMICS' ANSWER TO LOCKMART'S FRIGATE DESIGN IS SIMILAR IN CAPABILITY, AND GIVES SIMILARLY BAD BANG FOR THE BUCK. IMAGE SOURCE: GENERAL DYNAMICS.
> 
> 
> Fool contributor Rich Smith does not own shares of, nor is he short, any company named above. You can find him on Motley Fool CAPS, publicly pontificating under the handle TMFDitty, where he's currently ranked No. 249 out of more than 75,000 rated members.
> 
> The Motley Fool has no position in any of the stocks mentioned. Try any of our Foolish newsletter servicesfree for 30 days. We Fools may not all hold the same opinions, but we all believe that considering a diverse range of insights makes us better investors. The Motley Fool has a disclosure policy.
> 
> 
> Britain's Type 26 Frigate Vs. America's New Frigate: Who Wins? -- The Motley Fool
> 
> @Gabriel92 , * @gambit , @Transhumanist ,@Hamartia Antidote , @Penguin @Nihonjin1051 et al . Your take?


UK wants to export the Type 26 frigates to Australia, Canada, and New Zealand while the US received no interest or exports from countries in the Independence class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

British forces in Indian Ocean of Diego Garcia number at around 200 Personnel. The huge Military base is a British Overseas territory shared with the U.S




Supporting freedom of Navigation in Indian Ocean





Diego Garcia Airbase





A British Vanguard Class nuclear submarine in Diego Garcia during a patrol in Indian Ocean 





HMS Trenchant leaving Diego Garcia for the U.K after a Long Patrol in Asia, 2013





Type 23 frigate HMS Richmond has taken part in training exercises with UK Merlin helicopters in the Indian Ocean.





Working with 820 Naval Air Squadron Merlin Mk 2 helicopters, also deployed in the region, Richmond made use of her advanced specialist equipment to hunt and track simulated submarines in Indian Ocean.





Commander Mark Anderson Royal Navy, the ship’s Commanding Officer, said: “HMS Richmond has some of the most advanced anti-submarine warfare equipment in the world; conducting training in the unique environment of the Indian Ocean allows us to understand that environment better and demonstrate that we can utilise this capability globally.”


Meanwhile Transiting in Suez Canal for the Middle East .....HMS Defender...........





Members of 217 Flight conduct winching drills on HMS Defender.HMS Defender will remain in the Gulf as part of her planned operational deployment to conduct maritime security in support of the UK’s Operation Kipion in the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS DEFENDER DURING TRAINING IN PERSIAN GULF.




Members of 217 Flight conduct winching drills on HMS Defender





Leading Chef Jack Hendren conducts fast rope training on board HMS Defender





Commander Phil Nash greets Captain Kim Jeong-Hyun (sic) during a fuel in Salalah. In accordance with Royal Naval tradition, Commander Phil Nash, Defender’s Commanding Officer, invited his Korean counterpart, Capt Kim Jeong-Hyun, aboard to demonstrate what a Type 45 destroyer can do with its many sensors and weapons, and to discuss the challenges of safeguarding one of the busiest shipping lanes in the world – there are typically 3,000 vessels at sea in the area on any one day.





Commander Phil Nash, Commanding Officer of HMS Defender enjoys a moment with Captain Kim Jeong-Hyun (2nd in from right) and his ship's company during a visit to Salalah, Oman.





British Naval sailors during a welcoming ceremony on HMS Defender in the Middle East





HMS Defender during a visit in Gulf: The Royal navy is building a new large Naval Military base in Bahrain which will be operational by the end of next year to ensure a continuous Naval presence for the Royal Navy in the Gulf. Four Royal Navy minesweepers have operated from the Mina Salmon port in Bahrain since 2006, but the new facility will also be a base for much larger ships including destroyers and Elizabeth class aircraft carriers.



Brutas said:


> Great pictures of Gibraltar. How many overseas territories like Gibraltar/Ascension Islands/Falklands does UK currently possess (not counting Canada, Australia or New Zealand !) ?


A dozen of them spread across the world.






*British Overseas Territories and Crown Dependencies*
At the moment, WriteToThem.com only works for contacting UK representatives.

If you live in an Overseas Territory or Crown Dependency, we can, however, give you the following advice on how to contact your own representatives:



*Crown Dependencies*
Isle of Man
Channel islands
*British Overseas Territories*
Anguilla
Bermuda
British Antarctic Territory
British Indian Ocean Territory
British Virgin Islands
Cayman Islands
The Falkland Islands
Gibraltar
Montserrat
Pitcairn Islands
St Helena, Ascension Island, and Tristan da Cunha
South Georgia and the South Sandwich islands
Turks and Caicos Islands
*Crown Dependencies*
*House of Keys, the lower house of the Tynwald, the Parliament of the Isle of Man.*

*You can find their contact details here.*

*TOP*

*[paste:font size="3"]States Assembly; if you need to contact your representative, here is a list of its members, including email addresses.*

*The Guernsey legislature (which legally covers Alderney and Sark as the Bailiwick of Guernsey) is the States of Deliberation. Find its members, and their contact details, on a document which can be downloaded here.*

*Alderney is in many respects self-governing (apart from some issues such as policing, taxes, and social security) and has its own legislature; their members and contact details can be downloaded from this page.*

*Similarly, Sark also has its own legislature, Chief Pleas; its members can be found here, along with email addresses.*

*TOP*

*[paste:font size="4"]British Overseas Territories*
*[paste:font size="3"]contact details for the House of Assembly as a whole, and an email address for the Department Head - this should probably be your first point of contact .

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]the Government of Bermuda website.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]British Antarctic Survey.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]US Navy Support Facility at Diego Garcia.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]here, along with contact details for their departments.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]on its website, although it appears that the onlycontact address is a centralised one.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]Falkland Islands Government; there’s alist of the current members of the Council, with generic contact details at the foot of the page.

TOP

[paste:font size="3"]House of Assembly, elected by popular vote.

The Gibraltarian Parliament’s site a list of the current members of the House (at the bottom of the page).

You can write to members at this address:

House of Assembly, 156 Main Street, Gibraltaror contact them by phone on +350 78420, or by fax to +350 42849.


For the purposes of the EU, Gibraltar is considered part of the UK’s South West region, and so is represented by that region’s seven MEPs.

Unfortunately you cannot contact them through WriteToThem yet, but here is a list of the South West UK MEPs, including contact details.

[paste:font size="3"]a little information on the Montserrat government website, but no contact details.

Twelve members are elected to a Legislative Council every four years; a list of the members of the Council includes contact details.

Ascension Island has an elected Islands Council who can be contacted via that page.

Tristan da Cunha is governed by an Administrator, appointed by the Governor of St Helena. The Administrator is advised by an Island Council of eight elected members,listed here. Some general contact details can be found here.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Brutas said:


> Great pictures of Gibraltar. How many overseas territories like Gibraltar/Ascension Islands/Falklands does UK currently possess (not counting Canada, Australia or New Zealand !) ?



When talking about a global presence most people think the US is the only one which can pull this off easily.
However both Britain and France have island possessions in ALL of the world's oceans (well maybe not Arctic). If they want to they can bounce around the planet without a single foreign base!

Peruse this thread: (It's amazing what they own...they keep a low profile about it)
Britain:
Nations with far off tropical island overseas territories and possessions

France:
Nations with far off tropical island overseas territories and possessions



mike2000 is back said:


> True our new upcoming Global combat ship hopefully will live up to its name and reassure our potential allies who may want to purchase this fabulous ship.
> 
> *Britain's Type 26 Frigate Vs. America's New Frigate: Who Wins?*
> *To win in a global marketplace, BAE's new warship must trump competing offerings from Lockheed Martin and General Dynamics.*
> *
> @Gabriel92 , * @gambit , @Transhumanist ,@Hamartia Antidote , @Penguin @Nihonjin1051 et al . Your take?



AFAIK the US normally does not build ships for other countries. We just give them old ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS QUEEN ELIZABETH CLASS CARRIER AND HMS PRINCE OF WALES CLASS CARRIER.





It's only natural that a project of the Queen Elizabeth Class carriers' scale would attract the kind of attention that it has. It means that it’s already doing part of the job it was commissioned to do: to be a conspicuous presence – a key feature of being a deterrent. With a lifespan of 50 years, HMS Queen Elizabeth and HMS Prince of Wales will continue to have an impact around the world as they safeguard the UK's interests well into the future





Much has been said about the HMS Queen Elizabeth. But some key facts get lost in the noise. Like the reality that the UK is an island nation – something that affects the livelihood of every single person living in Britain. And that, despite all the advances in technology and air travel, 95% of Britain’s economic activity depends on the oceans.






To question why the UK needs an aircraft carrier is to ignore the realities of being a significant player on the global stage with peacetime, wartime and humanitarian responsibilities. It’s to disregard the power that a statement of intent makes, the engineering achievements of modern day British shipbuilders – and the long-term benefit that comes with protecting the waters that Britain depends on for its prosperity, resources and raw materials.





When all is said and done, how does a country show it is serious about its plans and ambitions? This is the driving question behind any aircraft carrier. Because an aircraft carrier backs up the words of its leaders with an indisputable presence – and, when necessary, action.





'_To deter you must have a credible force_' Captain Simon Petitt, Senior Naval Officer of HMS Queen Elizabeth.
Iconic projects aren’t always immediately appreciated. The Eiffel Tower, the Empire State Building, Sydney Opera House. Like the HMS Queen Elizabeth, they’ve all had to overcome scrutiny and skepticism. And like the HMS Queen Elizabeth, the vision behind them was an ambitious one. 


Second Carrier: HMS PRINCE OF WALES





The Goliath Crane at Rosyth Naval Dockyard lifts the bow section of the Prince of Wales Aircraft Carrier.The forward section of Britain’s biggest future warship is now outwardly complete after engineers successfully attached the final part of HMS Prince of Wales’ bow.






The Prince of Wales is the second of the new Queen Elizabeth class aircraft carrier to be built for the UK.





After some exact calculations to get the centre of gravity spot on, the 620-tonne block was raised by the enormous Goliath crane which dominates the north bank of the Forth and then put down on its final position on the front of the ship in the dry dock.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS Prince of wales Carrier construction






The upper bow has been constructed in four huge sections, all built at the Appledore yard in Devon, then shipped to Rosyth, where Prince of Wales is taking shape in the same enlarged dry dock where her older sister Queen Elizabeth was pieced together





Rendering: The teams across the Alliance should be proud of their involvement in constructing and assembling blocks on to HMS Prince of Wales.
Angus Holt, Aircraft Alliance





The bow section of the new Prince of Wales Carrier. Image by POA(Phot) Carl Osmond: Seeing the forward island in position on the flight deck marks a highly-visible achievement in the assembly programme. And with her bow now attached she is taking on the appearance of the immensely-powerful aircraft carrier she will be when she enters service,” said Angus Holt in charge of building Prince of Wales for the Aircraft Carrier Alliance, the consortium of industry and defence formed to create the two ships.





Currently being built at shipyards around the country, HMS Queen Elizabeth and Prince of Wales are the future flagships of the nation. Initially the ships will carry helicopters. The vast flight deck and hangar can accommodate any helicopter in Britain’s military inventory. From 2020, however, our punch will be delivered by the F35 Lightning II, the world’s most advanced stealth fighter-bomber.





The bow section of Prince of Wales is delivered to Rosyth in May 2014; the ship's sister Queen Elizabeth is in the dry dock behind





The upper bow has been constructed in four huge sections, all built at the Appledore yard in Devon, then shipped to Rosyth, where Prince of Wales is taking shape in the same enlarged dry dock where her older sister Queen Elizabeth was pieced together.





Rendering: The Prince of wales specs: Displacement 70000 - 72,000 short tons, Length: 280 m (920 ft)
Beam: 39 m (128 ft)(waterline, 73 m (240 ft) overall, Draught: 11 metres, Decks: 16,000 square metres
Speed: 25 knots (46 km/h), Range: 10,000 nautical miles (19,000 km), Capacity: 1,600, Troops: 250
Complement: 679, Sensors and processing systems:S1850M long range radar, Type 997 Artisan 3D medium range radar,Ultra Electronics Series 2500 Electro Optical System (EOS), Glide Path Camera (GPC)
Armament:: Phalanx CIWS, 30mm guns and mini-guns to counter asymmetric threats.[7]
Aircraft carried: list error: mixed text and list , Tailored air group of up to 40 aircraft: F-35 Lightning II, Chinook CH47, Apache AH64, Merlin HM2 and HC4, Wildcat HMA2 and AH1, Maritime Airborne Surveillance Capability (MASC) - Airborne Early Warning aircraft, ,Aviation facilities: Hangar below deck and two aircraft lifts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hamartia Antidote said:


> When talking about a global presence most people think the US is the only one which can pull this off easily.
> However both Britain and France have island possessions in ALL of the world's oceans (well maybe not Arctic). If they want to they can bounce around the planet without a single foreign base!
> 
> Peruse this thread: (It's amazing what they own...they keep a low profile about it)
> Britain:
> Nations with far off tropical island overseas territories and possessions
> 
> France:
> Nations with far off tropical island overseas territories and possessions
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK the US normally does not build ships for other countries. We just give them old ones.



Well the U.S itself(as our son) followed in our footsteps.



*The last 60 years saw the partial disintegration of the Commonwealth, but our datagraphic shows that Britain has still been an active force around the world; a near-constant presence in all four corners of the globe*




*Each coloured flag represents a different decade of activity, and the number within is the peak number of troops committed in that country at that time
*


----------



## Jäger

Aircraft carrier Queen Elizabeth under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Royal Navy and Royal Marine Reserves are a force of dedicated individuals combining their civilian life and skills with a part time military career. Trained to the same rigorous standard, they are key to our operations, helping to give us the edge. 





To be prepared to deploy rapidly world-wide, in order to save life, sustain & support all ranks & equipment of 3 Cdo Bde RM & attached units, in peace, war and on operations other than war.





Exercise Clockwork is the Commando Helicopter Force’s annual chance to test their mettle – and metal – in the harsh winter of northern Norway. Based at a dedicated site on the Royal Norwegian Air Force base at Bardufoss, almost 200 miles north of the Arctic Circle, Clockwork is as valid a training exercise as it has ever been, because the one great, constant enemy of the military is the environment.





The Royal Navy’s presence on the world stage sends a powerful message that the UK is committed to global affairs and provides a stabilising influence. In this way we prevent conflict on the high seas and protect the flow of international trade on which our nation depends. 





CTF 150 operates in an area that covers the Gulf of Aden, Gulf of Oman, the Arabian Sea, Red Sea, and the Northern Indian Ocean. The Force was created to counter terrorism, prevent smuggling, create a lawful maritime order and conduct maritime security operations.





Preventing conficts globally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Back to Hel: British special forces are set to return to Helmand in desperate bid to defeat resurgent Taliban *

*Soldiers will fly to former UK base Camp Bastion, in Afghan helicopters*
*Mission to protect local forces from insurgents and advise on operations*
*Announcement will be seen as admission that Nato quit fighting too soon*
*US announced it will extent military presence in the country beyond 2016*
ByLARISA BROWNandDAVID WILLIAMS FOR THE DAILY MAIL
PUBLISHED:19:01, 15 October 2015|UPDATED:19:28, 15 October 2015
 
British Special Forces are to return to southern Afghanistan in a desperate bid to defeat Taliban insurgents bent on capturing Camp Bastion.
The team of elite soldiers will fly into the former UK base in Afghan helicopters as part of an American-led team, it can be revealed.
Their job will be to help protect local Afghan forces from insurgents and advise them on secret military operations in Helmand Province amid fears of a Taliban takeover.
Details of the operation came as the US yesterday announced it would extend its military presence in the country beyond 2016 when they were due to leave at the end of the year.




_Get-out: British Soldiers carrying equipment towards a helicopter during the closure of Observation Post Sterga 2 in Afghanistan's Helmand Province, which closed on May 10 2014_
The announcement will be seen as an admission that Nato quit too soon after 13 years of fighting.
It also emerged British troops have been asked to return to southern Afghanistan as military advisors as the Afghan forces are struggling to win battles on their own, especially without vital air support.
The Afghan government has requested Nato’s assistance as they are worried the Taliban are planning to seize control of the province, which would be a huge propaganda coup.
Britain and America’s 13-year war in the country was largely directed from the province and since troops pulled out last year, the Taliban have managed to regain ground in the region.
Just one month after western forces left, insurgents killed six Afghan soldiers in an assault on Camp Bastion that lasted more than 14 hours.
Over recent weeks there has also been intense fighting in the northern city of Kunduz.
The Taliban managed to defeat local forces and take over the city – the first time they had taken over a city during the last 14 years of war.
_




Coming back: The team of elite soldiers will fly into the former UK base in Afghan helicopters as part of an American-led team, it can be revealed_




_New mission: It also emerged British troops have been asked to return to southern Afghanistan as military advisors as the Afghan forces are struggling to win battles on their own, especially without vital air support. Pictured, British troops return to the UK in October 2014, the last British boots to leave Camp Bastion_ 
They managed to hold it for 15 days, destroying government offices, seizing military hardware, hunting down opponents and freeing prisoners.
But Afghan security forces finally took it back this week after UK and US Special Forces were sent in to support the soldiers in the operation to retake the city.
There is great concern that the bad guys will mount a series of attacks on Kandahar which they see as their next strategic target.
Senior source in Kabul 
As attacks have increased across the country – including a bomb attack this week on a British Army Foxhound armoured vehicle in Kabul – the government have made a direct request for more assistance.
The Kabul government wants Nato and UK forces to provide planning and operational direction to commanders in Helmand who have already seen the Taliban seize Musa Qaleh, Now Zad and Kajaki.
The plea comes as the Taliban seized control of Ghorak, in the north west of Kandahar where they now control the district buildings the police station and several checkpoints after an assault, which left 30 Afghan soldiers dead.
The UK has 470 troops in Kabul and a further 120 Special Forces troops training and supporting the Afghan government.
Earlier this year both British and American Special Forces deployed to Camp Bastion to assist Afghan commanders plan an operation, but during the deployment a US soldier was killed by an insurgent and the team withdrew to Kabul.




_Resurgence: Britain and America’s 13-year war in the country was largely directed from the province and since troops pulled out last year, the Taliban have managed to regain ground in the region_




_The announcement will be seen as an admission that Nato quit too soon after 13 years of fighting. Pictured, soldiers tented accommodation is left deserted in Camp Bastion after British troops handed the former UK base over to Afghan forces last year_
A senior source in Kabul told the Daily Mail: ‘We are offering advice from a distance but we do not have the resources to deploy people across the country.
‘Our focus is on training, although in extreme circumstances we will get involved.
‘There is great concern that the bad guys will mount a series of attacks on Kandahar which they see as their next strategic target, but the Afghan military has a strong presence there.’
Speaking at the Tory party conference last week, Defence Secretary Michael Fallon hinted that troops and warplanes could be sent back to the country.
Mr Fallon said Nato would look at how the Afghan Army have coped without American and British ground troops and without Western air support after they withdrew from the country last year.
He said they will then look at ‘whether there is a case for any additional support’, suggesting Britain could send soldiers or deadly unmanned drones and warplanes back to the war-torn country to take out the Taliban.




_Speaking at the Tory party conference last week, Defence Secretary Michael Fallon hinted that troops and warplanes could be sent back to the country. Pictured, the very last British Combat Logistics Patrol (CLP) arriving at the gates of Camp Bastion to recover equipment from the closed UK base last year_
Special Forces operations in Helmand will include around six personnel from the Special Boat Service, and will be used to raise the ‘force protection’ level.
They will work alongside members of the Afghan Special Forces.
On Wednesday Taliban insurgents overran two checkpoints in southern Helmand province and killed 29 border police officers, a provincial official said.
Bashir Ahmad Shakir, a provincial council member said the Nawzad district of Helmand province, where the battles took place, is a particularly volatile area that is regularly targeted by insurgents.
Yesterday US officials said Mr Obama would outline plans to keep 5,500 troops in the country when he leaves office in 2017.Originally all but a small embassy-based force were due to leave by the end of next year.
But the US military says more troops will be needed to help Afghan forces counter a growing Taliban threat. 

British special forces set to return to Helmand in bid to defeat Taliban | Daily Mail Online


Keep it up our boys, you are doing a good job protecting our interests globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

British special forces(SAS)/Advisers in Columbia, South America helping in fight against FARC rebels and drug traffickers/cartels





_This photograph was taken in March 2010 in Colombia. On the right is a Major in the Parachute Regiment of the British Army, on the left a Colombian soldier. Other British soldiers, including a Colonel, can be seen in the background._





In this 2007 photo British Foreign Officer Minister Kim Howells can be seen posing with members of a notorious ‘High Mountain Battalion’ of the Colombian Army.





This 2008 photo shows a group of British Special Forces standing in front of a Black Hawk helicopter in Colombia. A Colombian solider can also be seen to the right in the background.





This photo shows Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos having just disembarked from a Colombian Air Force plane accompanied by several Colombian soldiers. The man behind him to his right, with the black beret, is an unidentified British soldier.





This photo shows the former British Ambassador in Colombia, Sir Tom Duggin, speaking with an unidentified group of British soldiers at a military base in Bogota.





An unidentified group of British soldiers talking to two Colombian military officers at a base somewhere in Colombia





Former SAS member Gaz Hunter (a pseudonym), shows photograph of him taken in Colombia. The uniformed men in the background are Colombian police officers.






The soldiers in this photograph taken in an unknown rural region of Colombia showing a mixture of US and British Special Forces.


----------



## Hailstorm

Cool Photos & Information, sir!
This is a very positive thread.
I wonder what is the UK national interest on global security in the moment?

Please keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hailstorm said:


> Cool Photos & Information, sir!
> This is a very positive thread.
> I wonder what is the UK national interest on global security in the moment?
> 
> Please keep it up



Pleasure is mine bro.
Great Britain also cooperates with Indonesia . Hopefully we will increase our cooperation with your country, since Indonesia is the biggest nation and leader in ASEAN , hence it is only natural for us to keep up ou cooperation with Indonesia in the region.



PM David Cameron to Promote British Expertise in Jakarta Visit*i*





_Indonesia's President Joko Widodo (L) walks with Britain's Prime Minister David Cameron upon his arrival at the Presidential Palace in Jakarta, Indonesia_


*Jakarta.*Britain is seeking to offer its maritime, defense and space technology during British Prime Minister David Cameron's official visit to Jakarta scheduled for Monday and Tuesday.
Indonesia kick starts Cameron's first tour of Asia since his re-election in May.
“That is a very very important statement on our part. That is a deliberate choice. Because we believe Indonesia will be a key partner in the future. We believe Indonesia is one of those countries alongside India and China that will shape the Asian economy and the world's economy for the 21stcentury,” Moazzam Malik, Britain's Ambassador to Indonesia, the Association of Southeast Asian Nations and Timor Leste, said in Jakarta on Sunday.
The British prime minister is scheduled to arrive in Jakarta on Monday and meet with President Joko Widodo in the afternoon.
Forging collaborations in the maritime sector will be among Britain's primary focus during Cameron's two-day visit to the capital, Malik said.
He assured that the European nation's vast experience in developing maritime infrastructure would be a compatible fit to Joko's ambitious plans to transform Indonesia into a global maritime fulcrum.
“President Jokowi has been giving signals that he wishes to see Indonesia emerge as a maritime nation,” Malik said. “The UK has a great deal of experience as an island nation ourselves and we are ready to share our maritime experience.”
Cameron will also be seeking to develop a maritime defense partnership with Indonesia following a "successful" meeting between British and Indonesian navy officials conducted in London last week.
“We agreed on measures to take it forward, and certainly again the UK has a fantastic defense industry [and] technology in the navy sector … Maritime defense is one of the areas that we want to cooperate [on],” Malik said.
In addition to proposing partnerships between the two nation's defense and maritime sectors, the prime minister will also use this visit to offer Britain's expertise in space technology, which could not only support the archipelago's maritime defenses but also help "tackle illegal fishing, deforestation and climate change-related risks."
The ambassador cited El Nino as an example, suggesting Indonesia could better prepare itself against the extreme weather phenomenon by tapping into satellite technology. El Nino is expected to hit the archipelago between July and November, bringing severe droughts along with it, threatening harvests and food security.
“This [space technology] is a scenario that will be an important area of our future cooperation,” Malik said.
He further offered Britain's knowledge of utilizing public-private partnerships to support Indonesia's infrastructure developments, saying the UK had implemented PPP schemes on a wide array of projects.
“We also have some of the world's finest design and engineering [companies]. And the UK is ready to share that experience [with Indonesia],” Malik said.





_David Cameron took small bites from his banana fritter during a visit to a market with actress and singer Maudy Ayunda (centre) and stall holder Ibu Djuna (right)_


Separately, the executive director of the Indonesian Center for Democracy Diplomacy and Defense Teuku Rezasyah commented that Cameron's visit to Jakarta was prompted by Britain's slowing economy and the investment opportunities Indonesia had to offer with Joko's ambitious infrastructure plans.
“It looks like Britain doesn't want to be defeated by its competitors such as Japan and China, which are currently competing for a multi-billion dollar railway development project in Indonesia,” Rezasyah told the Jakarta Globe on Sunday.
He agreed that Britain's advanced maritime expertise, particularly in defense, might have the most appeal to Indonesia, citing the archipelago's aging marine radars and expired Exocet missiles as examples of what Indonesia needed to improve in its maritime defense system.
“Britain is very good in radar technology, and also at synergizing military and civilian radars,” Rezasyah said.
“It's good that developed countries have responded to the president's calls for foreign investment. Each [country] has its own strengths, so we have a wide selection of services to choose from,” he added.
Britain is currently the fifth largest foreign investor in Indonesia.
Malik said the country was looking to “maintain that record and build on it."
Cameron is also scheduled to attend a business forum with the Indonesian business community during his two-day visit to Jakarta.
The prime minister will be accompanied by his trade, energy and economic ministers, as well as 30 British business leaders representing top global brands, including Airbus, Rolls-Royce, Surrey Satellite Technology, the Weir Group and the UK Higher Education International Unit.
*On the joint fight against Islamic State and extremism*
Malik said establishing cooperation to tackle terrorism and religious extremism, especially with the emergence of the extremist group Islamic State in Syria and Iraq, was also high on the agenda.
“[IS] is a common enemy for Indonesia and for the UK, and for many others around the world. And we're looking to see how we can cooperate with Indonesia and try to keep the risks of extremism and terrorism at bay,” the ambassador said.




_British Special forces(SAS) have been going undercover in Syria against ISIS_
Authorities estimate that approximately 500 Indonesian nationals have left for Syria and Iraq to join the IS.
In Britain, where the Muslim population is much smaller, the figure is slightly higher, according to Malik, although he stopped short of naming an exact number.
“So we have come to see how Indonesia is succeeding in keeping extremism at bay,” he said.
Cameron is scheduled to meet with Indonesia's religious leaders to learn about their experience in dealing with extremism.

“Our prime minister and his delegation will be keen to learn from Indonesia's strong record in maintaining tolerance. We'll be keen to see how we can benefit from that experience. And we will be keen to encourage Indonesia to share that experience to a wider audience,” Malik said.
Rezasyah commented that Britain might want to learn from Indonesia about its soft approach in dealing with extremism and terrorism.
“Our method [of tackling terrorism] is different with that of Britain and the United States. They will annihilate even the smallest threat,” Rezasyah said. “As for us, our approach is to deal with the root cause of the problems, namely stupidity, poverty and extraordinary indoctrination from abroad."
“Terrorism is also a form of criticism toward the world's helplessness in dealing with the crises in the Middle East, the abnormal collapse of its regimes, and the United States' involvements [in those crises],” he added.
Finally, the British PM will take steps toward strengthening his nation's ties with the Asean by meeting with the Asean secretary general at the Asean secretariat in Jakarta.

PM David Cameron to Promote British Expertise in Jakarta Visit | Jakarta Globe






Bundeswehr said:


> UK wants to export the Type 26 frigates to Australia, Canada, and New Zealand while the US received no interest or exports from countries in the Independence class


 
Don't make our american friends go mad. The U.S builds its ships for different reasons/objectives/purposes i suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain Special forces(SAS) and Regular soldiers training/advising Ukrainian soldiers against Russian back Rebels and Russian Spetznav forces in East Ukraine civil war. Some pics released by British MOD




British soldiers giving instructions to their Ukrainian counterparts





British soldiers arrive in Ukraine aboard a BAE 146 military Transport Aircraft





Flag hoisting ceremony.





British Defence Secretary Michael Fallon (2L) talks with UK instructors after military exercises on the shooting range of Ukrainian forces near Zhytomyr, some 150 km west of Kyiv, on Aug. 11.





Michael fallon looks up as a British Military transport aircraft flies overhead in Ukraine





A Ukrainian honour guard holds a sign next to members of the British Light Dragoons armed foces, who are part of the 150 British soldiers training Ukrainian troops.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*NEW BVS10 BEOWULF ALL-TERRAIN VEHICLE - POETRY IN MOTION*
15 September 2015

BvS10 Beowulf




New BVS10 Beowulf all-terrain vehicle - poetry in motion
The new vehicle, called “Beowulf,” is based on the Company’s revered Viking BvS10 fighting, troop-carrying and logistics vehicle that was initially designed in Sweden for the UK Royal Marines.
Beowulf has a payload capacity of eight tonnes and built-in flexibility with special role cabins in the rear car to carry a combination of personnel and cargo. The vehicle can traverse through water, swamps, snow and soft sand; and climb 45-degree slopes. Beowulf features increased crew comfort and visibility, and is easy to maintain and support, resulting in reduced operational costs.




BAE's launches BVS10 Beowulf: Can it handle the Arctic?
“We know from more than 40 years of all-terrain vehicle experience that there is a need for an unarmoured vehicle that can reach places other systems cannot, carry a high payload and do it around the clock regardless of weather conditions,” said Tore Akser, platform manager at BAE Systems Hägglunds, a subsidiary of BAE Systems, Inc. in the United States.





All Terrain

BAE Systems sees Beowulf as a successor to its Bv206. More than 12,000 of the glass-fibre bodied vehicles were built and the majority are still in service with military and emergency services in more than 40 countries around the world. Beowulf is well placed to meet a recently declared requirement from the UK Royal Marines for approximately 230 vehicles, in a range of variants to replace the Marines’ 350 Bv206s.
Though aimed primarily at the military market, Beowulf is also expected to attract interest for carrying out civilian missions in areas difficult to access

BAE CV 90 For Australia Land phase2 bid.












BAE Land 400 is also in contention






Plus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Bombers "Avro Vulcan" 101 Squadron of the British Royal Air Force at the airbase Waddington; early 80s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-55 said:


> Bombers "Avro Vulcan" 101 Squadron of the British Royal Air Force at the airbase Waddington; early 80s



AH, The good old days of the vulcan. They served us well, especially during the falklands war.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Vulcan bomber reunited with tanker craft for air show





Avro Vulcan





RAF Vulcan bombers





Vulcan takes off like a vulcano.





101. RAF Vulcan bomber in Ascension islands during a bombing raid against Argentinian forces in Falklands war





RAF Phantoms, Vulcan, in Ascension islands military base in South Atlantic.





RAF Nimrod maritime reconnaissance in RAF base in Ascension island during falkland war





RAF Victor tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Now lets go to the America's(close to uncle sams door.lol) where the Royal navy usually pays visit/patrols in.............

Montserat, Location






Montserat, British overseas territory.






HMS Argyll sailing to a port in Montserat. According to the Royal Navy's website, the HMS Argyll will be conducting a wide range of tasks when on patrol including engaging with UK territories in the Americas and carribeans.





Bermuda: The Royal Navy’s type 23 Frigate, HMS Lancaster, left the volcanic island of Montserrat after a successful visit to the British Overseas Territory.
It was a great honour to visit Montserrat and continue the long relationship the Royal Navy has had with the island. HMS Lancaster’s Commanding Officer, Commander Steve Moorhouse





Royal navy's HMS Iron Duke in Montserat: Montserrat was the last of the six British territories in the Caribbean region visited as part of her six-month deployment; completing Lancaster smooth routine of interaction and co-operation with local officials whilst effectively displaying her capability.







Doing some humanitarian work: A large proportion of Lancaster’s time on the island was spent doing work to help out the local community with teams of sailors putting their skills to good use across the island. Projects included re-roofing houses that were in a very bad state and in dire need of replacing, to painting hospitals and care homes.





with Paint and Brush: Site one involved replacing doors and windows to an elderly gentleman’s house, however in slightly Caribbean style the materials were late and the door and windows didn’t fit the space!





Handywork carpenters?: CPO Kelvin ‘Muddy’ Watters said:_“This was a great opportunity to work with the local volunteers to make such a different to someone’s life.”_
The dabbers took on giving the Montserrat hospital a new lick of paint which they completed in an incredibly fast time. Lt Rory McAlpine and team combining for what can only be described as a speed paint session with the health Minister expressing his thanks to the team of sailors.





Playing a football match with the locals: The team of stokers ably led by the AMEO Lt Edward Kinsella had their work cut out, but luckily ET(ME) Kenny ‘Fitz’ Fitzpatrick, the hero of Lancaster’s football team, used his carpentry skills to turn the project round and make it a complete success.
ET Fitzpatrick said:_“The materials we were given made this job far harder than it needed to be, however we got there in the end and I am really proud of what we achieved, and that we have made such a difference to someone’s life.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

While there , there had been a volcanic eruption earlier. So Royal navy and airforce surveyed the area and carried out inspections ed by RFA Lyme bay ship






847 NAS Wild Cat and 845 NAS Merlin Mark3 deck trials on board RFA Lyme Bay, off the montserrat coast.





RFA Lyme bay alongside Tortola: A Royal Navy helicopter crew has surveyed the devastation caused by a volcanic eruption on the island of Montserrat.





Royal Navy Lynx helicopter: The Lynx helicopter from 815 Naval Air Squadron flew over the abandoned city of Plymouth, abandoned following a massive volcanic eruption in 1997, during RFA Lyme Bay’s three-day visit to the British territory.
The amphibious support ship is on hurricane watch for the next few months, ready to offer assistance to Britain’s overseas territories in the region if severe storms hit one of them.





Royal Navy Lynx helicopter conducts Montserrat survey: During her visit, the ship’s company undertook a number a number of activities, including a major live exercise to test the ship's and Montserrat's ability to deploy the ship's considerable heavy assets ashore, including water distribution.
Governor of Montserrat Elizabeth Carriere said: “We’d love to see Lyme Bay back socially but hope we don’t have to call on the ship’s outstanding assistance.”





Montserrat debris field:





RFA Lyme Bay anchoring towards the coast of Montserat in the Carribeans: Governor of Montserrat Elizabeth Carriere said: “We’d love to see Lyme Bay back socially but hope we don’t have to call on the ship’s outstanding assistance.”
Ship’s personnel undertook two community projects to repair the roof of as house in Davy Hill and a children's playground in Salem park.





Aboard the RFA Lyme bay ship: Lyme Bay also hosted a reception for 90 people on board and received groups of visitors on board from the Royal Montserrat Defence Force Cadets and the Red Cross.
The RFA ship also visited Grand Turk in the Turks and Caicos Islands, where the Humanitarian Aid and Disaster Relief Troop went ashore for a community outreach project and to demonstrate their capabilities.
The RFA ship will be in the Caribbean until the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal navy led by RFA Lyme bay continues its Carribean tour





RFA Lyme Bay off the coast of Dominica





Lyme Bay helicopters Taking off for rescue

In Bahamas




RFA Lyme Bay disaster relief troop ashore Crooked Island






Royal Marines ashore in Bahamas from RFA Lyme Bay





Survivors work together with crew to offload emergancy water supplies





Devasted houses on Crooked Island viewed from a RAF Lynx helicopter





Disater relief meeting on-board RFA Lyme Bay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

former British army Chieftain MBT. how many were in British service?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mike2000 is back said:


> Royal navyled by RFA Lyme bay continues its Caribean tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RFA Lyme Bay of the cost of Dominica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyme Bay helicopters Taking off for rescue
> 
> In Bahamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RFA Lyme Bay disaster relief troop ashore Crooked Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Marines ashore in Bahamas from RFA Lyme Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survivors work together with crew to offload emergancy water supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devasted houses on Crooked Island viewed from a RAF Lynx helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disater relief meeting on-board RFA Lyme Bay



Note to people: this is recent Hurricane disaster relief not the volcanic eruption relief.


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Royal navyled by RFA Lyme bay continues its Caribean tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RFA Lyme Bay of the cost of Dominica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyme Bay helicopters Taking off for rescue
> 
> In Bahamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RFA Lyme Bay disaster relief troop ashore Crooked Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Marines ashore in Bahamas from RFA Lyme Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survivors work together with crew to offload emergancy water supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devasted houses on Crooked Island viewed from a RAF Lynx helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disater relief meeting on-board RFA Lyme Bay


may i also post Canada, Australia and New Zealand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Now let's go even closer to Uncle Sams door in......................
Bermuda(British overseas territories), Location






His Highness Prince of Wales was also part of some of these missions.............




Prince William Prince William Royal Navy Training in Bermuda.





HMS Lancaster in Bermuda





HMS Ambuscade in Bermuda





A Royal Navy Dockyard, Bermuda





Pictured: HMS LANCASTER Alongside in Hamilton, Bermuda with "Dress Ship" to mark the 92 birthday of His Royal Highness Prince Philip.





Royal Navy Dockyard Bermuda Shore Excursion: Catamaran Sail and Snorkel Tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> may i also post Canada, Australia and New Zealand?


of course you can bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Canadian CF-18








British Augusta Westland Apache





British army AS-90

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Now lets stay in the Carribean with uncle sam in............................

Turks(not like in Turkey.lol) and Caicos Islands(British overseas territories). Location










Royal Navy Ship Pays a Visit to Turks and Caicos a british territory in Carriben where the Royal Navy is building a small naval base for constant patrols and visits in the region.








A Royal navy sailor aboard HMS-Severn-in-Turks-and-Caicos islands.





Captain of HMS Severn during a patrol in Turks islands





GOD SAVE THE QUEEN: 5 Crowns - Elizabeth II (Royal Navy Submarines)





A Royal navy sailor anchoring off the coast of Turks and caicos islands







The Royal Turks and Caicos Defence Force (RTCDF) is the navy of The Canadian Turks and Caicos. Since The Turks and Caicos does not have an army or an air force it is dependent on the Royal Navy's protection from any enemy and it is under the direct command of the Royal navy.





HMS Argyll during a Visit to Island of Grand Turk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Happy ending photoshot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brutas

mike2000 is back said:


> A dozen of them spread across the world.
> 
> *British Overseas Territories and Crown Dependencies*
> At the moment, WriteToThem.com only works for contacting UK representatives.
> 
> If you live in an Overseas Territory or Crown Dependency, we can, however, give you the following advice on how to contact your own representatives:
> 
> 
> 
> *Crown Dependencies*
> Isle of Man
> Channel islands
> *British Overseas Territories*
> Anguilla
> Bermuda
> British Antarctic Territory
> British Indian Ocean Territory
> British Virgin Islands
> Cayman Islands
> The Falkland Islands
> Gibraltar
> Montserrat
> Pitcairn Islands
> St Helena, Ascension Island, and Tristan da Cunha
> South Georgia and the South Sandwich islands
> Turks and Caicos Islands


Seems, age of Britannia ruling the waves isn't over yet despite emergence of other global and regional powers.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Brutas said:


> Seems, age of Britannia ruling the waves isn't over yet despite emergence of other global and regional powers.


 
Just like my good american friend @Hamartia Antidote said, Britain still has dozens of overseas territories scattered around the globe which many people dont even know about, because we and France keep it quiet. Many people don't know the extent of our world reach.

Lets stay inthe Carribean, but moving a little bit further South off the coast of Cuba(Not Guantanamo.lol) in..............

Cayman islands, Location










Royal Navy at Port, Cayman Islands





HMS Argyll yet again sailing to Cayman Islands.





Warrant Officer II Martin 'Wolfie' Power has been in Cayman helping train marine unit police officers for the past month. Mr. Power is part of a Royal navy task Force with a permanent presence in the little island.





Special Sergeant David Wilson preparing for a shift with the Marine Unit





HMS Severn in George Town, Cayman Islands





HMS Lancaster to visit the Cayman Islands: A Royal navy sailor plays for islands visitors aboard HMS lancaster





Castro we are coming for you. Operation bays of pigs 2.0 reloaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets continue with Cayman islands. Beautiful islands(i have been there for holidays with my wife).






A Royal navy flag aboard a royal navy ship off the coast of Cayman islands





HMS Argyll Leaves Cayman beautiful blue sea islands for British Virgin Islands(which will be our next stop later on.lol)





A Royal Royal Navy helicopter fired their Infra-Red Countermeasures – better known as flares – over waters off the coast of Cayman islands





HMS Argyll officers Conducts Counter Narcotics Drills in Support of Cayman islands defence forces





RFA Lyme Bay on hurricanne watch in Cayman islands.





Young female sailor on HMS Argyll Royal Navy frigate during avisit to Cayman islands (nice blue eyes, but not my type though). 





Drugs seized by_Argyll _on Atlantic Patrol Tasking North Atlantic off Caymans islands.(hmmmm....what will they do with them? thats alot of cash)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Hamartia Antidote said:


> AFAIK the US normally does not build ships for other countries. We just give them old ones.


I think you should check with the Perry class, versions of which were built in Australia (6), Spain (6) and Taiwan (8). Also, all of the Israëli Sa'ar V were built in the US. Then there are smaller craft e.g. Halter Marine FACs for Egypt. Saudi Arabia's 4 Badr corvettes and 9 Al Sadiq patrol boats are all US built. And as far as ex-USN or USCG ships are concerned, some are given in aid while others a sold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

As promised, Lets continue our Journey staying close to uncle sam in .............................................

British virgin islands. Location.









Here he is again, yes its HMS Argyll(i call it the carribean warship.lol). The British Virgin Islands (BVI) witnessed the departure of Devonport based Royal Navy Warship HMS Argyll today after a two day community engagement and disaster relief planning visit.





HMS Argyll arrives in: HMS Argyll hosted local disaster management leaders on-board to discuss the capabilities a Type 23 Frigate could provide in the aftermath of a hurricane.
Through the on-board discussion the ship’s company gained a greater understanding of BVI and this will allow more effective assistance should a disaster occur.
HMS Argyll’s Commanding Officer, Commander Paul Hammond, said: “It is with great pride that HMS Argyll visits the British Virgin Islands, the third British Overseas territory we have visited during our deployment.”





Ceremonial sunset at the Evening Reception: The relationship between the islands and the Royal Navy goes back hundreds of years. Commander Paul Hammond RN





HMS Argyll docks in the British Virgin Islands: Continuing to work in partnership with BVI, on the second day of the visit HMS Argyll welcomed members of the Virgin Islands Search and Rescue team for a mutual training and knowledge exchange exercise focussed on how Search and Rescue operations are conducted on-board.
Additionally, 15 members of Ships Company stepped ashore for six hours to assist the local community by working to restore local buildings including the Government Museum and the Rotary House.
As directed by Her Majesty the Queen, members of HMS Argyll’s ship’s company ‘Spliced the Main Brace’ for the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth while the ship visited BVI.





HMS Argyll taking a nap at sunset. On her first evening in BVI, HMS Argyll welcomed approximately 100 key members of the local community, including Governor His Excellency Boyd McCleary, onboard for a Reception and Capability Demonstration.





Discussing medical support with staff from the Red Cross:
Before the departure the presentation of a stamp served to emphasise the long connection between BVI, the Royal Navy and HMS Argyll in particular.
BVI at one time produced a postage stamp showing a Royal Navy warship steaming through the islands; the pennant number gives the game away that frigate is HMS Argyll!





Welcoming the Governor of the British Virgin Islands on-board.: We continue to look forward to our future visits but remain prepared for any eventuality and ready to respond to whatever challenges may arise over the next 6 months.
Commander Steve Moorhouse RN


----------



## mike2000 is back

continue........





HMS Argyll will also conduct counter narcotics patrols in conjunction with the US Coast Guard( @Hamartia Antidote , see we haven't forgot our american friends. lol) to enhance regional security and deter illicit activity.





Our very own Royal Navy’s drug busting warship HMS Argyll is heading home for Christmas having dealt another blow to the drugs trade in the North Atlantic, helping our American friends patrol their neighbourhood.





Special Sea Dutymen take in the sunrise

Lets not Forget HMS Lancaster who is never far behind HMS Argyll in the Carribean seas.




HMS Lancaster continues journey to overseas territories:Contingency plans have been discussed with the local services and authorities, meaning that if Lancaster has to return to any of the forty islands that make up the territory she can respond quickly and effectively, providing humanitarian aid and disaster relief.
HMS Lancaster paid a visit to the capital island Tortola where she followed a programme of working with officials and displayed her powerful capabilities to islanders and interested parties.





HMS Lancaster continues journey to overseas territories: Lancaster, affectionately nicknamed ‘*The Queen’s Frigate’* after her sponsor Her Majesty The Queen, will visit all six of the British Overseas Territories in the region as well as numerous Commonwealth and Caribbean countries in order to conduct regional defence engagement.
These visits will provide the opportunity to train with other navies as well as demonstrate the Royal Navy’s continued commitment to the region.





HMS Lancaster continues her journey to overseas territories: HMS Lancaster’s Commanding Officer, Commander Steve Moorhouse, said:
_“It was a great honour to visit Tortola and continue the long relationship the Royal Navy has had with the British Virgin Islands. We were made to feel very welcome by everyone upon our arrival and throughout our stay.
"I am delighted we had the opportunity to work with the Governor’s office and emergency services to share knowledge and also prepare for any natural disaster.”_





Lnacaster Patrolling Virgin islands shores: During Lancaster’s stay the ship’s company hosted the Governor and the Premier as well as local dignitaries, officials and even the owner of Pusser’s Rum for a Reception and Capability Demonstration; the evening ended with the Royal Navy’s traditional ceremonial sunset accompanied by Lancaster’s very own bagpipes.
This visit not only saw Lancaster hosting the locals, but also the locals hosting Lancaster as several members of the ships company took part in ‘adopt a sailor’ day. Small groups from each messdeck spent the day with local families doing a range of things from island tours to experiencing local life.





On the rugby pitch Lancaster’s improving team put in a good performance against the BVI National side, losing 20-0; and the football team were once again victorious beating Wolves FC on penalties.
Anguilla will be the next port of call for HMS Lancaster, which will be the first time many of the sailors have arrived at this port.





Lancaster’s sailors also played a big part on the field of sport.
The Cricket team put in a sterling performance against the BVI Cricket association, which include former West Indies cricketers, but unfortunately lost by 40 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS Argyll anchored in Virgin islands





ABWS Thomas Knowles helps in the restoration of the Governor's Museum in British Virgin islands.





WO1 Hamlyn presents Charles Tobias with a ship's crest.





HMS Argyll deploys on Atlantic Patrol Tasking (North)





Unconfirmed reports says HMS Astute nuclear submarine paid a visit to british virgin islands in 2013 during her Patrols in the south Atlantic ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

lets a take a Break from our overseas territories for now and go back to our commandos/special forces.





Royal Marine Commandos on Exercise in British Woodland.





Royal marines commandos





British SAS UK The Special Air Service trained to perform equally well in all the fields listed for the SEALs, but is also trained by MI-5 and MI-6 for in-depth counter-espionage, more so than the SEALs. Physical competency must be of equal stature to the SEALs, to the degree that both special forces work closely together when necessary (Iraq and Afghanistan) and have good camaraderie. They have the distinction of being the model on which almost all national commando units are base





Soldiers of the 45 Commando Royal Marines, attached to 3rd Infantry Division for the assault on Sword Beach, pass through a street of Colleville-sur-Orne, 10 Km NE from Caen, on their way to relieve forces at Pegasus Bridge. Normandy, France. 6 June 1944. by World War 2 Photos on Flickr.





40 Commando Royal Marines Cross Afghan Desert in Jackal Vehicles by Defence Images, via Flickr





Royal Marine Commandos from Lima Company wearing Multi Terrain Pattern camouflage, are pictured onboard an Armoured Raider Craft during amphibious training on Exercise in Djibouti, Horn of Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain army base for training in Canada, Alberta.





Canada
The British army's base training area in Alberta is equivalent in size to all the main training areas used by the British forces in the UK and Europe. Around 1000 tanks and armoured vehicles are kept there to train 7000 troops each year.





British Army Challenger 2 and FV107 Scimitar training in Alberta, Canada





The British Army's 1st Battalion The Mercian Regiment Battlegroup pictured on exercise Prairie Storm in Alberta Canada





MBT Challenger 2 of the Royal Welsh Battle Group on Ex Prairie Storm at the British Army Trg Unit Suffield (BATUS) in Alberta, Canada





Exercise "Prairie Storm 3" In The British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS) Vast Training Area In Alberta Canada





Photos showing Yorkshire soldiers practicing their dismounted close combat skills at the British Army Training Unit Suffield, in Alberta, Canada last month,(Sept 2014)







Canadian Forces Base Suffield & BATUS British Army Training Unit Suffield Alberta salute the coming of prince william and Duchess of Cambridge





Britain's Prince William and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, pose with Canadian military personnel who escorted and flew them, upon their arrival in Britain's military training base in Calgary, Alberta, Canada July 7, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

aIn Korea war 1951





British Royal Marines from 41 Commando, put ashore by a Royal navy special ops submarine deep in the heart of North Korea, plant demolition charges along an enemy rail track. They were attached to the 1st Marine Division and fought with them at the Chosin Reservoir.

In Brunei(Asia)




British military base/Garrison in Brunei is focus on training all British soldiers in Jungle warfare





Lieutenant Colonel J P Cross, the last Commandant of the Jungle Warfare School in Malaya who served in the British Army during a training with his comrades.





Man of action: Corporal C (face obscured) on patrol in Brunei





The use of helicopters is frequently practised - here soldiers from 131 Commando Squadron emplane in one of the British Army's Hueys based in Brunei





Gurkha Rifles , Fire Support Group Live Firing in Binturang Range , Brunei ( British Army ).





Soldiers test themselves in some of the harshest terrain in Brunei [Picture: Corporal Barry Lloyd, Crown copyright]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Britain army base for training in Canada, Alberta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada
> The British army's base training area in Alberta is equivalent in size to all the main training areas used by the British forces in the UK and Europe. Around 1000 tanks and armoured vehicles are kept there to train 7000 troops each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Army Challenger 2 and FV107 Scimitar training in Alberta, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British Army's 1st Battalion The Mercian Regiment Battlegroup pictured on exercise Prairie Storm in Alberta Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBT Challenger 2 of the Royal Welsh Battle Group on Ex Prairie Storm at the British Army Trg Unit Suffield (BATUS) in Alberta, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise "Prairie Storm 3" In The British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS) Vast Training Area In Alberta Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos showing Yorkshire soldiers practicing their dismounted close combat skills at the British Army Training Unit Suffield, in Alberta, Canada last month,(Sept 2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Forces Base Suffield & BATUS British Army Training Unit Suffield Alberta salute the coming of prince william and Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Prince William and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, pose with Canadian military personnel who escorted and flew them, upon their arrival in Britain's military training base in Calgary, Alberta, Canada July 7, 2013


i have a question bro, does UK have divisions with former colonies. what i mean is like Canada-UK Unit, Australia-UK Unit?

British army in Afghanistan











Canadian Leopard 2 in Afghanistan. Germany helping a big brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> i have a question bro, does UK have divisions with former colonies. what i mean is like Canada-UK Unit, Australia-UK Unit?


 
I'm not sure brother, don't think we have a joint Unit per se. But i do know we cooperate alot in many fields, since we have a long history marked by cultural, institutional and language ties, extensive people-to-people links, aligned security interests, sporting tournaments (notablyThe Ashes), and significant trade and investment cooperation and most of all together as commonwealth founding nations and her Majesty the of Queen of England is still 'offically' the head of State of both Canada and Australia.

New defence treaty between Australia and UK | SBS News
Australia–UK defence arrangements
Canada-United Kingdom joint declaration | Prime Minister of Canada
Further Strengthening the Canada-United Kingdom Partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Canadian soldiers with a C3 howitzer (a upgraded M101 howitzer)


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> Canadian Leopard 2 in Afghanistan. Germany helping a big brother



Nooooooo, Despite the fact that we have a far larger world military presence/influence/reach than Germany, Germany is still our Big Brother. Remember our ancestors are Germanic, since they migrated from Germany itself. We have the same genes/blood. So you are still the BIG BROTHER. 

The Germanic invasions of Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Nooooooo, Despite the fact that we have a far larger world military presence/influence/reach than Germany, Germany is still our Big Brother. Remember our ancestors are Germanic, since they migrated from Germany itself. We have the same genes/blood. So you are still the BIG BROTHER.
> 
> The Germanic invasions of Britain


still commonwealth and Germanic countries are Brothers 

RAF Tornados





British Westland Gazelle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> still commonwealth and Germanic countries are Brothers
> 
> RAF Tornados
> View attachment 265714


 
lool well, its like a mum and her kid/child. The child/kid might grow up someday to be far bigger than the mum, but that doesn't means he is not the mum's son. So you are still the mum. Just like we are still the U.S Mum. @Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> lool well, its like a mum and her kid/child. The child/kid might grow up someday to be far bigger than the mum, but that doesn't means he is not the mum's son. So you are still the mum. Just like we are still the U.S Mum. @Hamartia Antidote


anyway bro its great to be friends then enemies like back in the old days

British army Stormer vehicle





British army Challenger 2 MBT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

In the Meditaranean sea




Royal Navy warship HMS Westminster arrives in Gibraltar




Provocative: The HMS Westminster arrived in the harbour at Gibraltar this morning for what authorities insist are long-planned exercises.





Royal Navy's Amphibious Assault Ship (Landing Platform Helicopter) HMS Ocean (L12) enters HM Naval Base, Gibraltar






A royal navy nuclear submarine in Gilbratar, Meditaranean sea: Gibraltar's strategic position provides an important facility for the Royal Navy and Britain's allies. During the Falklands War, an Argentine plan to attack British shipping in the harbour using frogmen (Operation Algeciras) was foiled. The naval base also played a part in supporting the task force sent by Britain to retake the Falklands in 1982





Aerial image of Dragon conducting a sovereignty patrol with Gibraltar, her first foreign visit, in the background.





HMS Dragon in Gilbratar during her routine patrol in the meditaranean sea.





HMS Illustrious in Gilbratar.





Keeping sealanes open and maintaining freedom of navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

mike2000 is back said:


> aIn Korea war 1951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Royal Marines from 41 Commando, put ashore by a Royal navy special ops submarine deep in the heart of North Korea, plant demolition charges along an enemy rail track. They were attached to the 1st Marine Division and fought with them at the Chosin Reservoir.
> 
> In Brunei(Asia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British military base/Garrison in Brunei is focus on training all British soldiers in Jungle warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel J P Cross, the last Commandant of the Jungle Warfare School in Malaya who served in the British Army during a training with his comrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man of action: Corporal C (face obscured) on patrol in Brunei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The use of helicopters is frequently practised - here soldiers from 131 Commando Squadron emplane in one of the British Army's Hueys based in Brunei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurkha Rifles , Fire Support Group Live Firing in Binturang Range , Brunei ( British Army ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers test themselves in some of the harshest terrain in Brunei [Picture: Corporal Barry Lloyd, Crown copyright]



I thought Belize was the home of Jungle warfare training.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mike2000 is back said:


> lool well, its like a mum and her kid/child. The child/kid might grow up someday to be far bigger than the mum, but that doesn't means he is not the mum's son. So you are still the mum. Just like we are still the U.S Mum. @Hamartia Antidote



hmm....I'll have to think about that.. I'm leaning more towards multinational people who ran away from abusive extended families.
@Syed.Ali.Haider


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> hmm....I'll have to think about that.. I'm leaning more towards multinational people who ran away from abusive extended families.
> @Syed.Ali.Haider



That is an interesting discussion, but for another thread, not here.


----------



## Jäger

New Zealand soldiers with L119 Howitzers






New Zealand P-3K





New Zealand C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hamartia Antidote said:


> hmm....I'll have to think about that.. I'm leaning more towards multinational people who ran away from abusive extended families.
> @Syed.Ali.Haider



Ahahah ....no way. we have always been so sweet,warm and kind with all our famillies.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Path-Finder said:


> I thought Belize was the home of Jungle warfare training.



Yes brother, we also train our troops in Belize in our military base there mainly for Jungle warfare. Both In Brunei and Belize. But Brunei is more suitable than Belize, reason almost all our boys have to go through jungle training there, The Belize base was scaled back in 2012 after 3 decades,in favor of Brunei. Though we still maintain a small batallionof soldiers in Belize.

Talking about Belize.........Still too close to Uncle sam.











British Army Training Support Unit Belize (BATSUB)






Indigenous Belize look on as British Army soldiers patrol the Belize jungle, Central America, June 1995





Belize Defence Force under British Army training, Belize Royal Air Force and army base, Belize, Central America, June 1985. NOTE THAT: The british army base in belize has stood as a bulwark against Guatemalan attempts to intimidate and threaten belize This threat still remains so I would like to see this base receive a new lease of life The british base should return to the same state it was before the drawdown and more importantly it must be done in such a way that Guatemala sees it and realize the futility of any designs they may have on belize and its territory. We should keep protecting our allies and interests globally.




.
British Army Training Support Unit in Belize is a hub for jungle warfare preparations, Operations where however scaled back in 2012, and the U.K maintains just a small batallion of soldiers/advisers in the little state.However, the number of British troops units heading to Belize has been increasing each year.





*Major Sean Caine, the officer commanding the British Army Training Support Unit Belize, teaches the troops methods of lighting fire without the aid of a lighter or matches inside their jungle classroom*





Our Boys in Belize





Take aim: Deborah Linton in Belize...........No COMMENT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets carry on a little bit more with Belize...................





Spr Magee with members of his section from 45 Cdo RM in Belize





Private Jason Owens, from Havant, takes up an overwatch fire position on an army exercise in the Jungle of Belize. A Company, Second Battalion . *The Prince of Wales Royal Regiment have been training to live, fight and survive in the jungles of Central America. All pictures: Corporal Jamie Peters RLC*





British Army helicopter patrolling Belize jungle in support of Belize defenceforces against Guatemala as tension rised between the two countries, Central America, June 1985.





Soldiers Training In Belize Jungle Attach GoPro Camera To End Of Their Rifle





Survival training.......WTF??





British soldiers are seen proceeding through the Belize jungle during exercises conducted in 2002.





A young British soldier Jungle warfare - camouflaged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Now lets leave Uncle sams backyard and head to ...........................

Britains military training base in Kenya, Africa.




A British Army Merlin hovers over an under-slung load during a training exercise in Kenya






British soldiers in Kenya





Rangers of the Kenyan Army Service (KAS) and Kenya Forest Service (KFS) receive instructions from British Army Corporal Andrew Smith (L)





Corporal Andrew Smith of Britain’s 3rd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment, instructs a group of Kenyan soldiers.






Soldiers from 4 RIFLES Fire 105mm Artillery on Exercise in Kenya British MOD. The British Army has been providing Training to Kenyan soldiers tackling Islamic group AL Shebab in neighbouring Somalia.





The 1st Battalion, The Royal Anglian Regiment training in Kenya. Kenyan and British soldiers





1st Battalion The Welsh Guards, Battle Group, have deployed on Exercise Askari Storm in Kenya.





Britains main militray base in Batuk, Kenya. East Africa. WTF.....can't they paint it properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Now lets leave Uncle sams backyard and head to ...........................
> 
> Britains military training base in Kenya, Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A British Army Merlin hovers over an under-slung load during a training exercise in Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British soldiers in Kenya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangers of the Kenyan Army Service (KAS) and Kenya Forest Service (KFS) receive instructions from British Army Corporal Andrew Smith (L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporal Andrew Smith of Britain’s 3rd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment, instructs a group of Kenyan soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers from 4 RIFLES Fire 105mm Artillery on Exercise in Kenya British MOD. The British Army has been providing Training to Kenyan soldiers tackling Islamic group AL Shebab in neighbouring Somalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st Battalion, The Royal Anglian Regiment training in Kenya. Kenyan and British soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Battalion The Welsh Guards, Battle Group, have deployed on Exercise Askari Storm in Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britains main militray base in Batuk, Kenya. East Africa. WTF.....cant they repaint properly?


Britain seems to be like a miniature USA with all bases in world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Britiske og Danske soldater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets go back to Britain's history of warfare and the role of the British army/SAS, soldiers through out this century and the impact it has had on the british public.
_Men of the 8th Battalion, East Yorkshire Regiment going up to the line near Frezenberg during the third Battle of Ypres, on 5 October 1917. Photograph: IWM/Getty Images/IWM via Getty Images_




After Britain's drawdown from Afghanistan last year it may be the first since at least 1914 that British soldiers, sailors and air crews will not be engaged in fighting somewhere – the first time Britain is totally at peace with the rest of the world.


_Members of the 1st Lancashire Fusiliers on 1 July 1916, during the first world war. Photograph: Hulton Archive/Getty Images_




Since Britain's declaration of war against Germany in August 1914, not a year has passed without its forces being involved in conflict. It is a statistic that has been largely overlooked, and not one about which the government is likely to boast.The past 100 years have seen two world wars, large-scale conflicts in Korea and Iraq, and small-scale actions in South America,Africa, the Middle East and Asia. There have been punitive operations in defence of empire, cold war operations, post-9/11 support for the US, and the Troubles in Ireland.


_British Special Forces - UKSF during the first Gulf war_




No other country, even those with similarly militaristic traditions, has been engaged continuously over such a long span. Even during 1968, a year often hailed by members of the British armed forces and some military historians as a year of peace, there was fighting.The timeline of constant combat may stretch even further back, given Britain's imperial engagements, all the way to the creation of the British army in 1707.


_An Argentinian bomb explodes on board the Royal Navy frigate HMS Antelope during the Falklands war. Photograph: Martin Cleaver/PA_




Colonel Richard Kemp, former commander of British forces in Afghanistan and a participant in many other interventions, from Northern Ireland through to the Balkans and Iraq, said the Syria vote suggested "a higher threshold for British engagement in combat operations in the short term following our experiences in Iraq and Afghanistan".


_British soldiers in Afghanistan_




But the British public is getting warry of wars: Senior MoD figures told the Guardian in January that they believed a reluctance among an increasingly multicultural British population to see troops deployed abroad would influence the next two strategic defence reviews.


_British soldiers in Korea: The British army suffered about 5,000 casualties during its involvement in Korean war_




A senior British defence official described a year without military action as a problem. Recruiters were already struggling and the prospect of no action in 2015 would not help. "You want to join the army to do stuff," he said.
He anticipated action in the future: "I think after the election the prime minister will have the appetite to get on to the horse again, though we have to make sure it is the right horse. I would be surprised if nothing happens a year and a half or two from now." It could be joint action with the French rather than the Americans, he added(its already happening again in Afghanistan and Syria


----------



## mike2000 is back

_Egyptian guerrillas, aided by the governement carried out a campaign against British forces stationed at the Suez Canal and agains other symbols of Britain and the West. On January 25, 1952, British troops retaliated against Egypt by attacking an Egyptian police station, killing 50 and wounding 100. The conflict ended with a change in the Egyptian government and the eventual withdrawal of British troops. This conflict led to Britain's involvment in the 1956 Anglo-French-Israeli invasion of Egypt in 1956._





Britain's generals and politicians anticipate that 2015-2016 may be a year finally without conflict and are planning accordingly. Senior military staff describe this as a "strategic pause".The potential absence of war is attributed to a number of factors: lack of public support for the Afghanistan and Iraq conflicts; cuts in the size of the army, making it harder to mount similar operations.



_*Muscat and Oman Intervention(1957-1959)--*British SAS troops aide the goverment of Muscat and Oman (now known simply as Oman), against rebels. British troops withdrew after a successful campaign._




Colonel Richard Kemp, former commander of British forces in Afghanistan and a participant in many other interventions, from Northern Ireland through to the Balkans and Iraq, said the Syria vote suggested "a higher threshold for British engagement in combat operations in the short term following our experiences in Iraq and Afghanistan".


*Jordan Intervention(1958)--*Britain airlifted troops to Jordan in response to a request for aid from the Jordanian king. King Hussein felt threatened by the recent union of Syria and Egypt, as well as the violent revolution in Iraq in which the Iraq king, a member of Hussein's family, was brutally murdered. After the situation calmed down, British troops left Jordan..




When senior British military staff refer to a strategic pause, this implies that it is only a matter of time before they see action again. Kemp said: "The world is increasingly dangerous and unstable, especially in the Middle East and parts of Asia. We are still a permanent member of the UN security council with global responsibilities. And no prime minister will be able to resist brandishing military power, however diminished, on the world stage. I therefore predict it will not be long before our forces are again in action somewhere in the world."


_An Argentinian bomb explodes on board the Royal Navy frigate HMS Antelope during the Falklands war. Photograph: Martin Cleaver/PA_




A Ministry of Defencethinktank studyin November 2012 said the British public had become unsupportive of military action and "casualty-averse", and proposed as alternatives the use of drones, recruiting local proxies to fight on behalf of the UK, and expanding the use of special forces.


_Indonesia-Malaysia war 1963-1966: British forces landed from a Westland Wessex helicopter during an operation in Borneo_




A senior British defence official described a year without military action as a problem. Recruiters were already struggling and the prospect of no action in 2015 would not help. "You want to join the army to do stuff," he said.
He anticipated action in the future: "I think after the election the prime minister will have the appetite to get on to the horse again, though we have to make sure it is the right horse. I would be surprised if nothing happens a year and a half or two from now." It could be joint action with the French rather than the Americans, he added.(@Gabriel92 , seems we will be going to wars abroad toegther soon.lol)


_British Special forces troops serving in Aden, Yemen 1964–67_




Strachan a military strategists said he could envisage a realignment that would see British forces work more closely with the French military rather than in tandem with the US government as it had over the past decade.
The reduction in the size of the army and a reliance on reservists meant a reduction in state of readiness, he said. In spite of that, David Cameron still aspired to a global reach.
Strachan added the caveat: "There is no guarantee there will not be any action in 2015."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Carach Angren said:


> Britiske og Danske soldater







Bundeswehr said:


> Britain seems to be like a miniature USA with all bases in world


 
The US simply followed in our footsteps and is doing quite well for itself bro.
We are still there neverless, but we just keep a verylow profile, since we dont want to have issues with our 'human rights' activists and liberals. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

The further from papa Sam the Better. Plus with todays visit from the Chinese Premier things are shifting even if david cameron has poker face about it.


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> The US simply followed in our footsteps and is doing quite well for itself bro.
> We are still there neverless, but we just keep a verylow profile, since we dont want to have issues with our 'human rights' activists and liberals. lol


is UK planning to produce F-35s under license or directly procure from US?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Path-Finder said:


> The further from papa Sam the Better. Plus with todays visit from the Chinese Premier things are shifting even if david cameron has poker face about it.


 
What are you on about? I know that as a pakistani you will like to obviously have China as an ally since itsPakistan main backer/supporter. So its normal, if i was pakistani i will feel the same.

However you can't apply that to us, since our reltions with China are more business oriented, not strategic/political/military. Our relations with the U.S is farrrr more deeper than you can ever imagine. We share so many things together that i dont even know where to start from.

So without going into too uch details(since this thread is about our armed forces), i will just ask you one question:In case there's a conflict at Europe gates like the one in Ukraine by an aggressive power like Russia, Who do you think will come to the help of eastern European/scandinavian countries aganst such a big threat? lol Yes that will be the U.K and U.S together not China, since China has more than enough on its plate with SCS disputes and U.S dominance of its shores. So as you can see we have far more common interests with the U.S than China, but that doesn't means we won't have friendly relations with China. Afterall, why make an enemy of a country who posses no threat to you meanwhile you can be friends/buddies?


----------



## Taygibay

mike2000 is back said:


> WTF.....can't they paint it properly?



Mate, never mind the paint; after the SDSR '10, just count yourself lucky they didn't sell that post at the flea market!
Remember the Nimrod? grrrrr Bloody politicos …

Good evening all, Tay.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> is UK planning to produce F-35s under license or directly procure from US?


 
Mostly built in the U.S but with Britain as a tier 1 partner, since we were the first country to initiate the project with the U.S and to start testing th first prototypes.

British companies are also heavily involved. Plus we have the biggest workshare/input into this fighter more than any country bar the U.S itself. For example the B-variant’s lifting system, centred around a large fan in the middle of the airframe, is being built by Rolls-Royce and BAE Systems designed, tested, and will build the tail parts of the aircraft – as well as wing-tips for the F-35C and nozzle-bay doors for the B. To sum things up, altogether some 500 UK companies are involved in the programme, building over 15-20% of each F35 produced. Plus BAE claims that it will support over 25,000 British jobs over the next 25 years. WIN - WIN cooperation.



Taygibay said:


> Mate, never mind the paint; after the SDSR '10, just count yourself lucky they didn't sell that post at the flea market!
> Remember the Nimrod? grrrrr Bloody politicos …
> 
> Good evening all, Tay.


 
ahahahahhahahaha......... That made me laugh, but you are right mon frere.


----------



## mike2000 is back

@Bundeswehr , Brothers in arms against any enemy.

NATO Exercise Dragon in Poland , October 2015



A training exercise involving more than 900 British forces alongside Nato allies Germany and Canada in Poland will have been noted by Russia and will have given reassurance to the host nation, the commanding officer has said. 16 October 2015






_Soldiers from Kings Royal Hussars are shown around the turret of the Polish German made Leopard 2 main battle tank. _
The Army moved its Lead Armoured Battle Group across Europe to join Exercise Dragon 15 on the plains of North East Poland, 60 miles from the border with the Russian state of Kaliningrad Oblast.
By road, sea and rail, it sent trucks, troops and tanks to join 6,000 Poles, Germans and Canadians on the seven week training exercise, which looked at improving the way the allies worked together.
 





British soldiers in poland for training with NATO allies:
A highlight was the demonstration for visiting dignitaries of the fire power available to the allies.
On the dusty Orzysz ranges, armoured vehicles from the UK, Poland and Germany loosed off rockets and shells in a simulated attack, with red tracer fire ripping through the chill north east wind.
British troops fired two Javelin anti-tank missiles, at £100,000 each, in the demo which was keenly reported by the Polish media.





Brtians Challenger Battle tank II one of the worlds most advanced battle tank in Poland for training with other Nato members:
Challenger II tanks also took part in the demonstration, moving at speed over the rough terrain to their firing positions.
Afterwards, Lieutenant Colonel Andrew Garner, Commanding Officer of the First Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment, said Exercise Dragon 15 was designed to reassure Nato members.
Asked if he thought the Russians will have taken note of the exercise, he said: "I think our proximity to the Russian border will be noticed, but I think the exercise is really all about exercising closely with our Nato allies and the assurance that that brings, especially to our Polish allies - obviously for them, the threat is very real and credible.
"I think it shows the UK is committed to Nato.
"It shows with our high readiness forces, now, we can deploy readily around the world at short notice."





German and British Army officers discuss battle plans on Orzysz Training Area, Poland on NATO Exercise 'Dragon' on 10th October 2015. Photo: Cpl Max Bryan;
Exercise Dragon 15 involved a high degree of planning and logistics to allow the battle group to sustain itself with equipment, food and fuel over almost two months, often in sub-zero conditions. Many of the troops slept under makeshift cover next to their vehicles.
The first phase of the exercise took place on the other side of the country, before switching to North East Poland.
It involved 350 British Army vehicles, around 135 of which were armoured.





German Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen speaks with German soldiersduring NATO military exercises in Poland as a deterrent against Russia.
Earlier this month Defence Secretary Michael Fallon announced Britain was to station troops in the Baltic states amid growing tension with Russia in the wake of President Vladimir Putin's military intervention in Syria.
The deployment of a company size detachment - numbering around 100 personnel - was part of a "more persistent presence" by Nato forces in eastern Europe, Mr Fallon said.





video Members of the First Battalion the Yorkshire Regiment pose on their armoured vehicles during Exercise Dragon in Poland 16 October 2015


Brothers in arms, together lets protect our allies and interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> @Bundeswehr , Brothers in arms against any enemy.
> 
> NATO Exercise Dragon in Poland , October 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A training exercise involving more than 900 British forces alongside Nato allies Germany and Canada in Poland will have been noted by Russia and will have given reassurance to the host nation, the commanding officer has said. 16 October 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Soldiers from Kings Royal Hussars are shown around the turret of the Polish German made Leopard 2 main battle tank. _
> The Army moved its Lead Armoured Battle Group across Europe to join Exercise Dragon 15 on the plains of North East Poland, 60 miles from the border with the Russian state of Kaliningrad Oblast.
> By road, sea and rail, it sent trucks, troops and tanks to join 6,000 Poles, Germans and Canadians on the seven week training exercise, which looked at improving the way the allies worked together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British soldiers in poland for training with NATO allies:
> A highlight was the demonstration for visiting dignitaries of the fire power available to the allies.
> On the dusty Orzysz ranges, armoured vehicles from the UK, Poland and Germany loosed off rockets and shells in a simulated attack, with red tracer fire ripping through the chill north east wind.
> British troops fired two Javelin anti-tank missiles, at £100,000 each, in the demo which was keenly reported by the Polish media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brtians Challenger Battle tank II one of the worlds most advanced battle tank in Poland for training with other Nato members:
> Challenger II tanks also took part in the demonstration, moving at speed over the rough terrain to their firing positions.
> Afterwards, Lieutenant Colonel Andrew Garner, Commanding Officer of the First Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment, said Exercise Dragon 15 was designed to reassure Nato members.
> Asked if he thought the Russians will have taken note of the exercise, he said: "I think our proximity to the Russian border will be noticed, but I think the exercise is really all about exercising closely with our Nato allies and the assurance that that brings, especially to our Polish allies - obviously for them, the threat is very real and credible.
> "I think it shows the UK is committed to Nato.
> "It shows with our high readiness forces, now, we can deploy readily around the world at short notice."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German and British Army officers discuss battle plans on Orzysz Training Area, Poland on NATO Exercise 'Dragon' on 10th October 2015. Photo: Cpl Max Bryan;
> Exercise Dragon 15 involved a high degree of planning and logistics to allow the battle group to sustain itself with equipment, food and fuel over almost two months, often in sub-zero conditions. Many of the troops slept under makeshift cover next to their vehicles.
> The first phase of the exercise took place on the other side of the country, before switching to North East Poland.
> It involved 350 British Army vehicles, around 135 of which were armoured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Defence Minister Ursula von der Leyen speaks with German soldiersduring NATO military exercises in Poland as a deterrent against Russia.
> Earlier this month Defence Secretary Michael Fallon announced Britain was to station troops in the Baltic states amid growing tension with Russia in the wake of President Vladimir Putin's military intervention in Syria.
> The deployment of a company size detachment - numbering around 100 personnel - was part of a "more persistent presence" by Nato forces in eastern Europe, Mr Fallon said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video Members of the First Battalion the Yorkshire Regiment pose on their armoured vehicles during Exercise Dragon in Poland 16 October 2015
> 
> 
> Brothers in arms, together lets protect our allies and interests.
> 
> View attachment 266261
> View attachment 266262


Indeed brothers training to help one another in battlefield

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

mike2000 is back said:


> What are you on about? I know that as a pakistani you will like to obviously have China as an ally since itsPakistan main backer/supporter. So its normal, if i was pakistani i will feel the same.
> 
> However you can't apply that to us, since our reltions with China are more business oriented, not strategic/political/military. Our relations with the U.S is farrrr more deeper than you can ever imagine. We share so many things together that i dont even know where to start from.
> 
> So without going into too uch details(since this thread is about our armed forces), i will just ask you one question:In case there's a conflict at Europe gates like the one in Ukraine by an aggressive power like Russia, Who do you think will come to the help of eastern European/scandinavian countries aganst such a big threat? lol Yes that will be the U.K and U.S together not China, since China has more than enough on its plate with SCS disputes and U.S dominance of its shores. So as you can see we have far more common interests with the U.S than China, but that doesn't means we won't have friendly relations with China. Afterall, why make an enemy of a country who posses no threat to you meanwhile you can be friends/buddies?



yes I was implying from Pakistani point of views about papa sam as the relation is never been good and honestly it is becoming a nuisance. you are implying on military alliance yes Britain and papa sam are going to be together but I was hinting at you already mentioned in your post about trade. i was listing to BBC news on the radio and it mentioned in the report about this will not affect relations with US. Diplomacy from US may not be to reluctant for Britain and China to be too cosy. But to grow the economy China is a vital for trade.


----------



## Carach Angren

Royal Marine Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Let's take another look at our boys, yes the world renowned special air services popularly known as the SAS.

In Syria



In this picture released by the british MOD:US Special Forces and British SAS Form Hunter Killer Unit “Task Force Black” to go after and “Smash The Islamic State in Syria. Yes our boys teach them who is the boss.





Special Air Service is one of the best Special Forces in UK. The Special Air Service was born in the African desert during World War 2 and has since carried out many operations and has served as a model for Special Forces around the world. It was reformed as part of the Territorial Army in 1947, and named the 21st Battalion, SAS Regiment. The Regular Army 22 SAS gained worldwide fame and recognition after successfully attacking the Iranian Embassy in London and rescuing hostages during the 1980 Iranian Embassy siege. It currently comprises one regular regiment and two territorial regiments. It's primary tasks are counter-terrorism in peacetime and special operations in wartime.

North African front. WWII Special Forces – British Special Air Service



Only the best of the best need apply for the Special Air Service. The selection process is one of the toughest in any military worldwide and the vast majority of candidates fail it.The SAS are constantly training - learning new techniques and honing existing ones.

British forces in Nigeria in fight against islamist terror group Boko Haram. The Nigerian army in conjunction with the British Military Advisory and Training Team has been brainstorming on ways to bring an end to islamic terrorist group Boko Haram in Northern Nigeria.


A typical SAS patrol is just 4 men, each expert in at least one specialized skill and proficient in several others.One Sabre Squadron is responsible for counter-terrorism duties, with a team on a constant state of alert. The 4 squadrons rotate through this role on a 6 monthly basis.

SAS In Libya: According to AFP British and French special forces were working with Libyan rebels on the eastern front, where the insurgents scored strategic blows against Moamer Kadhafi's forces working out of a large office with walls covered in maps and satellite photos. They were crucial in helping the rebels advanced towards Tripoli.



Intelligence Gathering:Sneaking into enemy territory to gather intelligence about troop strengths and movements is not as glamorous as leaping across embassy balconies but it is the bread and butter of special operations work. SAS recon teams must be able to remain hidden under the nose of the enemy for days on end, lurking concealed in dug out hides and on so-called 'hard routine' (no talking, no smoking, cooking etc). The Regiment trained to do this against the Russians but the techniques were used to great success in the barren hills of the Falklands and the hedgerows of Northern Ireland.

BRITISH FORCES IN BOSNIA 1994: OPERATION GRAPPLE



Forward Air Control: With the emphasis on air power in modern warfare comes a need for skilled forward air controllers : men on the ground calling in air strikes. In any S.A.S. team there's likely to be one trooper specially trained to communicate with attack aircraft and guide them in for a strike. Sometimes a laser designator will be used to 'paint' the target; other times the attack aircraft will be guided in verbally. The S.A.S. called in air strikes against Scud launchers during the 1991Gulf War, against Serbian tanks in Bosnia in the 90s and against Taliban positions in the mountains of Afghanistan in 2001

In sierra leaone west Africa; How the British Army and the SAS helped end the civil war in Sierra Leone



Target Attacks - Behind The Lines Sabotage:The Special Air Service regiment began its life in World War 2, carrying out daring sabotage missions behind German lines, first in North Africa and then in the European theatre. The modern day S.A.S. keeps up the tradition and are experts at infiltration deep into enemy territory, destroying fuel dumps,communication lines, bridges and railway lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

In Ukraine: Lieutenant-General Mark Poffley chief of the General Staff for the British Army,talks with Ukrainian Army Col. Ihor Lipko, as British special forces help train/advice Ukrainian soldiers fghting Russian back rebels and Russian speical(Spetznav) forces in Eastern Ukraine.
 


Training Foreign Militaries: Over the years, the Special Air Service has shared their expertise with friendly nations, training their own special forces and bodyguards in the dark arts. Known as 'team jobs' within the S.A.S., the UK government gets both political and financial benefits from such arrangements due in part to the reputation of the regiment.





Close Protection: The Regiment are masters at close protection duties (CP) - body guarding to the layman - having developed many of the protocols themselves. VIP protection is the responsibility of the Counter Revolutionary War (CWR) wing. Nowadays much of UK Military CP work is being done by specialised military police units.




SAS Weapons:The Special Air Service has access to a wider range of weapons than the average UK squaddie
264 (SAS) Signals Squadron: The 22nd Special Air Service are provided with communications and SIGINT support by 264 (SAS) Squadron of the Royal Corps of Signals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Can British give some of their Old Equipment to: Sindh Rangers - Pakistan Coast Guards?


----------



## mike2000 is back

black-hawk_101 said:


> Can British give some of their Old Equipment to: Sindh Rangers - Pakistan Coast Guards?


Britain has been collaborating with Pakistani forces against islamic terror groups in Pkaistan and Afghanistan as well bro. So i think maybe we might give some of our old equipments to Pakistan when we exit Afghanistan like the U.S did. Afterall, its cheaper than carrying it all the way here which serves no real purpose.
Pakistan, UK agree to enhance anti-terror cooperation: interior ministry - The Express Tribune
Pak-UK to continue cooperation in war against terrorism: Malik - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

mike2000 is back said:


> Afterall, its cheaper than carrying it all the way here which serves no real purpose.



Agreed especially as it has happened since under colonial rule breakdown, Great-Britain & France
often donating used gear instead of lugging it back home over thousands of kliks.
Sure it's never brand new equipment but that matters very little. A country receiving these will have
to restore life potential to these materials it usually did not even own prior. Ideally, that nation will also
adapt those, say vehicles, to its local, geo-cultural-tactical uses and ways.

This brings a new chain or line of basic to mid-tech shops that repair and produce replacement parts.
As long as that is made up of hitherto unskilled or unemployed people and not off the existing pool, it
is a net gain in industrial power, more than just weaponry.
If the receiving land works hard and willfully, in some cases, they'll even learn enough to build their own
replacement equipment from the knowledge gained. Apart from inventors, that's pretty much how you
build an industrial network.

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Troops in Iraq or Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Bundeswehr said:


> Troops in Iraq or Afghanistan
> View attachment 266603



Afghanistan


----------



## mike2000 is back

ROYAL NAVY'S ATLANTIC PATROL TASKING NORTH



HMS Dauntless on its routine patrol in north Atlantic ocean(February 2014)
The Royal Navy has a near constant presence in the Caribbean and the North Atlantic. We send RN or RFA vessels to this region to act as a deterrent to drug smugglers. The Navy has been involved in countless counter-narcotic operations over the years, preventing millions of pounds worth of drugs reaching UK shores. The RN is part of the ongoing battle to prevent illegal substances reaching the UK and while a ship can only be in one place at any one time, news of the presence of a RN ship in the region will make traffickers think twice before attempting a drug run.





Royal navy Naval support ship Wave Knight provided vital back-up to the US Coast Guard as they boarded a suspect speedboat, British sailors helped seize a cocaine haul worth £8.5 million in the Caribbean Sea
(February 2014).





HMS Ocean, the Royal Navy's dedicated helicopter carrier, during Exercise Cold Response in Norway, 2010
The RFA is a flotilla of 13 naval support ships that delivers afloat support to UK and Allied armed forces around the world.The Royal Navy (RN) can affect what happens in the UK from many miles away. For most of the year there is a Royal Navy or Royal Fleet Auxiliary ship on patrol in the Caribbean.




HMS severn in carribean sea
Drug trafficking is a major problem in this part of the world. Over the years RN ships have seized narcotics that would have a street value running into the hundreds of million of pound. If they were able to reach UK shores that is.




Royal navy's Astute Class frequently patrols the South Atlantic ocean and falkland islands as a deterent against Argentina.
A patrol ship in this part of the word also serves to preserve and strengthen bonds with our allies. A RN ship will conduct many exercises with foreign navy vessels such as the Dutch, French and Americans. The RN place critical importance in being able to fight effectively with the navies of other nations.




HMS Bulkwalk patroling North Atlantic ocean.





Tensions threatening Britain’s interests can arise anywhere. Which is why the Royal Navy makes the most of our freedom to deploy globally. This allows us to curb destabilising behaviour and keep a watchful eye on areas key to the UK economy.





Nearly half of all our food and energy is imported and 95% of trade reaches our shores by sea. By protecting critical shipping lanes the Royal Navy safeguards billions of pounds in revenue. UK-based shipping contributes £10 billion a year to GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

In support of wider British efforts in the region, minehunters are providing the capability to conduct route survey, sea-bed clearance, and mine clearance operations all over the Gulf. The operation also aims to provide a visible naval presence in a region where stability and good relations with local nations is vital. Much of the UK’s oil and gas, as well as other products, come from the Gulf region and as such these efforts are of vital importance to our economy and lifestyle.





Keeping the high seas safe to be lawfully used is a full-time international effort. The Royal Navy works with NATO and other allied nations on security operations and exercises all around the world, including the Gulf and off the Horn of Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Navy constant/routine patrol tasking in South Atlantic led by HMS CLYDE, not far from the falkland islands. South Georgia(British overseas territories. Location.











HMS Clyde: Aboard, aside from her 40 or so sailors, were two bomb-disposal experts to deal with unexploded ordnance found on the island over the summer and a structural engineer to assess the state of the derelict whaling station at Grytviken.





As part of her deterrence role she also regularly visits other British Overseas Territories in the area such as South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands.
Once at King Edward Point, and with her passengers at work ashore, the sailors began to sample South Georgia’s stunning wildlife.A small team hiked the couple of miles over the mountains to Maiviken and ‘Puppy Lake’ – so called because of the abundance of young penguins and seals found there.





Clyde has been patrolling around the South Atlantic islands since 2007 with her crew changing roughly every six months – trading places with sailors on fishery protection ships operating around the UK.





Some Clyde sailors hosted scientists aboard their ship, while others were guests of the ‘locals’ ashore.
“After coming to this island the natural, rugged beauty never fails to amaze me – no matter what season,” said Warrant Officer Taff Summers, the ship’s deputy marine engineer officer. “The governor made everyone feel that they were part of a large family as we enjoyed the some of the local delicacies freshly prepared by his wife.”






HMS Clyde also patrols the territorial seas and monitors the airspace around the Falkland Islands whilst conducting routine visits and reassurance to the many small settlements found throughout the islands.





The ship’s visit also allowed her to carry seven staff back from South Georgia to the Falklands – the team at King Edward Point spend anywhere between 16 and 24 months at a time there – as well as seven sacks of mail.




_Iceberg dead ahead._
The Royal navy is always on Alert ready to serve,fight and deploy globally for the interests of the Nation'. _Royal navy sailor James wright




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Mikey? Hav ya got a link for that first photograph in the above post?

The interference reflection patterns on that bow are amazingly pretty and evocative!
If you got hi-res, I'm a taker!

Kisses to the missus and all that, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taygibay said:


> Mikey? Hav ya got a link for that first photograph in the above post?
> 
> The interference reflection patterns on that bow are amazingly pretty and evocative!
> If you got hi-res, I'm a taker!
> 
> Kisses to the missus and all that, Tay.



Yes bro. here you go....HMS Clyde (P257) | Royal Navy

Enjoy mon pote.



Taygibay said:


> The interference reflection patterns on that bow are amazingly pretty and evocative!
> If you got hi-res, I'm a taker!


By the way i loveeeee penguins, they are sooooo cute and loyal. Do you know that once they get together(male and female) they stick together for life unlike other animals(and humans.lol)?lol How sweet. I should pay a visit with my wife to this overseas territory of ours South Georgia.



















All pics were taken by Royal navy sailors during their routine patrols in S.Georgia Island aboard HMS CLYDE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets leave the South ATLANTIC FOR A MOMENT AND HEAD TO WHERE WE GET MOST OF OUR OIL/GAS.......THE MIDDLE EAST.
where..........





Type 45 destroyer HMS Defender sailed from Portsmouth today (October 19) on her second major deployment, to carry out security operations in the Middle East. Crowds of family and friends gathered along the shoreline in Old Portsmouth to wave farewell to the 190 crew, as they left their home port, to take over from sister ship HMS Duncan and spend nine months working with allies in the Middle East and Gulf.





The ship’s role will be to safeguard the seas and promote UK interests in the region by acting as a deterrent to illegal activities, protecting allied and merchant shipping and helping ensure that global trade can proceed without a hitch.





HMS Defender’s Commanding Officer, Commander Stephen Higham, said: “Defender’s hard work and commitment over the past six months has enabled the ship to be in a position to deploy again less than a year after returning home from her maiden deployment.





HMS Defender is primarily designed to work as part of a carrier task group using her highly sophisticated radars and Sea Viper missile system to protect the carrier from attack by tracking and engaging several aircraft and missile targets at very high speed.




HMS Defender is the fifth of the Navy's six state-of-the-art Type 45 destroyers





Crews of HMS Defender





Royal Navy Type 45 destroyer HMS Defender and Eurofighter Typhoons from the RAF’s II(AC) Squadron have been training off the coast of the UK for the past few days before her deployment in the middle east, honing their air-maritime skills.





The Defender en route to the Middle East.

I have personally been on this fantastic warship when it visited Greenwich for an open day event. It looks even more awesome when you see it in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Royal Navy constant/routine patrol tasking in South Atlantic led by HMS CLYDE, not far from the falkland islands. South Georgia(British overseas territories. Location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMS Clyde: Aboard, aside from her 40 or so sailors, were two bomb-disposal experts to deal with unexploded ordnance found on the island over the summer and a structural engineer to assess the state of the derelict whaling station at Grytviken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As part of her deterrence role she also regularly visits other British Overseas Territories in the area such as South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands.
> Once at King Edward Point, and with her passengers at work ashore, the sailors began to sample South Georgia’s stunning wildlife.A small team hiked the couple of miles over the mountains to Maiviken and ‘Puppy Lake’ – so called because of the abundance of young penguins and seals found there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clyde has been patrolling around the South Atlantic islands since 2007 with her crew changing roughly every six months – trading places with sailors on fishery protection ships operating around the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Clyde sailors hosted scientists aboard their ship, while others were guests of the ‘locals’ ashore.
> “After coming to this island the natural, rugged beauty never fails to amaze me – no matter what season,” said Warrant Officer Taff Summers, the ship’s deputy marine engineer officer. “The governor made everyone feel that they were part of a large family as we enjoyed the some of the local delicacies freshly prepared by his wife.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMS Clyde also patrols the territorial seas and monitors the airspace around the Falkland Islands whilst conducting routine visits and reassurance to the many small settlements found throughout the islands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ship’s visit also allowed her to carry seven staff back from South Georgia to the Falklands – the team at King Edward Point spend anywhere between 16 and 24 months at a time there – as well as seven sacks of mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Iceberg dead ahead._
> The Royal navy is always on Alert ready to serve,fight and deploy globally for the interests of the Nation'. _Royal navy sailor James wright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


question bro does UK keep forces on Island near Argentina?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> question bro does UK keep forces on Island near Argentina?



Yes bro we do obviously, also in ascension islands which is about 3800miles from falklands(it served us well during the falklands war).

Falklands troops will check Britain's ability to protect islands from Argentina | Daily Mail Online
Falkland Islands will always be defended by UK, says David Cameron | UK news | The Guardian
British forces overseas: Falkland Islands and Ascension Island - Detailed guidance - GOV.UK
Military of the Falkland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not just in falklands though, but in several carribean islands and south atlantic ocean the Royal navy has a near constant presence in these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Royal Marines in Afghanistan







mike2000 is back said:


> Yes bro we do obviously, also in ascension islands which is about 3800miles from falklands(it served us well during the falklands war).
> 
> Falklands troops will check Britain's ability to protect islands from Argentina | Daily Mail Online
> Falkland Islands will always be defended by UK, says David Cameron | UK news | The Guardian
> British forces overseas: Falkland Islands and Ascension Island - Detailed guidance - GOV.UK
> Military of the Falkland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not just in falklands though, but in several carribean islands and south atlantic ocean the Royal navy has a near constant presence in these regions.


i also heard Britain made a Falkland island people volunteer regiment


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> Royal Marines in Afghanistan
> View attachment 270198
> 
> 
> 
> i also heard Britain made a Falkland island people volunteer regiment



Lool sounds like a communist 'peoples volunteer force '.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Lool sounds like a communist 'peoples volunteer force '.


it kind of does lol


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> it kind of does lol



Whatever serves our country's interests bro.

Lets stay in the middle East where the Royal navy officially launched the construction of a new large Naval base in Bahrain which will provide the Royal navy with an even more permanent presence in the middle East which will help protect our allies, and further our nations interests in the region.





Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond and the Bahraini Foreign Minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed bin Mohammed Al Khalifa have ‘broken the ground’ in a ceremony to mark the start of the build for the Mina Salman Support Facility in Bahrain. The bahraini FM seems to be quite a chubby one i must say.lool





British defence secretary Philip Hammond in Bahrain: Mr Hammond said: “The beginning of construction work at Mina Salman Port marks a watershed moment in the UK’s commitment to the region. Commander UK Mine Countermeasures Force and personnel from the Mine Counter Measures Task Group also attended the ceremony which saw the two ministers dig into the ground with spades.





The Mina Salman Support Facility will play a central role in the Royal Navy’s ability to operate in the Gulf region and reaffirms the UK’s determination to work with Bahrain to maintain security and stability in the region.




Royal Navy warship based in Bahrain: He continued,“The presence of the Royal Navy in Bahrain is guaranteed into the future, ensuring Britain’s sustained presence east of Suez.“The new facility will enable Britain to work with our allies to reinforce stability in the Gulf and beyond.”





The proposed facilities will provide a bigger facility for ships on operations and their equipment, as well as providing accommodation for support personnel.
Having ships and Royal Navy personnel based in the Gulf enables the UK to respond swiftly to threats in the region, as well as allowing deployment from the Gulf to provide support elsewhere in the world.






British Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond boards a British military ship docked in Manama, Bahrain after helping lay a cornerstone for a new British military base being built in Bahrain. Commander Joint Forces Command, General Sir Richard Barrons KCB CBE ADC, said: “It is a pleasure to attend this event today to mark the start of the construction phase to improve the port facilities at Mina Salman.




A naval officer stands on the flight deck of British aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal in Bahrain. It is a reflection of the continued cooperation and engagement between the Bahrain Defence Forces and the UK Armed Forces. We welcome the continued support from Bahrain which enables the Royal Navy to operate in the Gulf region.”




Pictured: British warship and minehunters based in Bahrain since 2006.
The base is expected to be able to host the Queen Elizabeth class and Type 45 destroyers as well as frigates and minehunters.





Protecting our interests and allies globally.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Since today is remembrance day in Great Britain for those who fought and died during world war I for our nation, lets go back intime to see the role of our brave soldiers during the world and the tribute our leaders/people paid tothem this day.



Publicized in Great Britain to boost home front morale and strengthen alliances in 1916. @Nihonjin1051 remmember we were allies.





Britain's Prince William, right, Prince Harry, centre, and Prince Andrew, left, attend the Remembrance Sunday ceremony at the Cenotaph in London, Sunday, Nov. 8, 2015. Remembrance Sunday is held each year to commemorate the service men and women who fought in past military conflicts. (AP Photo/Kirsty Wigglesworth)



British soldiers in World War One





Members of the armed forces form two lines at Villa Park having welcomed Aston Villa and Manchester City onto the pitch on Sunday



British soldiers marching to the front lines.





Attending the Remembrance Sunday ceremony at the Cenotaph, are from left, Vice Admiral Sir Timothy Laurence, Britain's Kate, The Duchess of Cambridge, Queen Maxima of the Netherlands, and Sophie, Countess of Wessex, in London, Sunday, Nov. 8, 2015. Remembrance Sunday is held each year to commemorate the service men and women who fought in past military conflicts. (AP Photo/Kirsty Wigglesworth)




WWI British submarine crew 1905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Both sides lock arms around the centre circle at Villa Park as the message 'Live On' is displayed on the big screen in honour of the fallen




At the top of a trench, Sgts A. E. Sheppeard and J. Moore pause to see if a nearby shell will explode; in the trench, from left, Sappers H. W. Dadswell, C





Britain's Queen Elizabeth II, centre, attends the annual Festival of Remembrance with Prince Philip, left, Prince William, second right and Kate, the Duchess of Cambridge, in London, England, Saturday, Nov. 7, 2015. (Chris Jackson/Pool Photo via AP)




British soldiers line up in a narrow trench during World War One





Britain's Prime Minister David Cameron, right, and leader of the opposition Labour Party Jeremy Corbyn, left, attend the Remembrance Sunday ceremony at the Cenotaph in London, Sunday, Nov. 8, 2015, with former leaders behind. Remembrance Sunday is held each year to commemorate service men and women who fought in past military conflicts. (AP Photo/Kirsty Wigglesworth)



British soldiers firing in trenches against German troops.




Vice Admiral Sir Timothy Laurence, left, Britain's Kate, The Duchess of Cambridge, centre, and Queen Maxima of the Netherlands, right, attend the Remembrance Sunday ceremony at the Cenotaph in London, Sunday, Nov. 8, 2015. Remembrance Sunday is held each year to commemorate the British and Commonwealth service men and women who fought in past military conflicts. (AP Photo/Kirsty Wigglesworth)




Britain resolved its outstanding differences with France over colonial issues and concluded a defensive understanding often called L'entente cordiale during world war I against Germany and its allies. @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Arsenal line up around the centre circle and observe a minute's silence ahead of their home Premier League fixture with Tottenham




August 4th marks the date that Britain declared it was at war with Germany




China joins world war I on the side of Britain, France and The states, the first ever that Chinese soldier walk into another continent. @Chinese-Dragon ,@ChineseTiger1986 ,@Shotgunner51 ,@Beast et al.





In Blackpool, Sergeant Rick Clement (right), who lost both legs in Afghanistan, laid a wreath for his fallen comrades, while Britain's most injured serviceman Ben Parkinson did the same in Doncaster (left). Sergeant Clement had vowed to pay an emotional tribute his four friends who never returned home after setting himself the target of appearing at a Remembrance service. The 35-year-old 'died' twice on the flight home from Camp Bastion before undergoing months of gruelling rehabilitation in a battle to recover from his injuries. After laying a wreath of poppies at a Remembrance Sunday service in Blackpool, Sergeant Clement Forces TV: 'It was very emotional but I'm glad I've done it. Done it for the boys.'




Ready: The Kaiser promised German soldiers they would return home “before the leaves have fallen from the trees





Falling silent: A two-minute silence was observed as Britain paid tribute to the nation's war dead in ceremonies across the country




Though the “Age of Fighting Sail” ended around 1840 as regards major warships, small sailing craft were to play a very important role in World War 1 in Britain’s battle against Germany’s U-Boats. And some of the sailing craft were very small indeed and operating them demanded courage of the highest order.





Crowds of people: The nation came together for the annual Service of Remembrance at the Cenotaph in Whitehall, central London today. By the way i attended this event as well to pay respect to our soldiers who fought and died for the nation.


----------



## Taygibay

Mikey, could you correct the picture of German soldiers tagged as Brits in post 160 please?
Third from bottom.

@mike2000 is back Tay.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taygibay said:


> Mikey, could you correct the picture of German soldiers tagged as Brits in post 160 please?
> Third from bottom.
> 
> @mike2000 is back Tay.


 Don't know why sometimes i don't receive any notifications even when someone quotes me or replies to my message. Sorry Tay, must have uploaded the wrong image by mistake since i had quite a number of images about this event. Shame its too late for me to edit it anymore.  Will be more careful la prochaine fois.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

_At home and around the world, Naval personnel past and present paid tribute to the UK’s war dead at Remembrance Day services.





HMS Heron RNAS Yeovilton. 
They came together at Naval Command in Portsmouth, at naval locations across the UK, as well as in the Mediterranean, Atlantic, the Gulf, and the Indian Ocean.





Royal navy personnel based in UAE: Naval Party 1023 taking part in this year's Remembrance Service at St Martin's Church in Sharjah, Dubai in UAE. 





HMS Somerset Remembrance Day
_They came together wherever in the world the Royal Navy, Royal Marines and Royal Fleet Auxiliary have a presence around the globe– to honour the nation’s war dead.





_Britannia Royal Naval College Staff and Officer Cadets_
For those deployed in the UK and around the world the message was the same;
"We will remember them"





_45 Commando Group today held a Remembrance service at RM Condor. _A Service of Remembrance was held at the Fleet Air Arm Memorial Church in Yeovilton Village with a flyover from a Swordfish Mk1 and 2 Lynx from 815 NAS and a 25,000 poppy drop at Royal Naval Air Station Yeovilton.





_Royal Navy Submarine School within HMS Raleigh._ 
In Scotland, the men and women of HMNB Faslane gathered for a Remembrance Service in the Base Church with the Naval Base Commander.





_HMS Bulwark pay their respects in the Mediterranean_.
In the Mediterranean Her Majesty’s Ships Bulwark and Somerset held Services of Remembrance in Malta with the whole ships company of Somerset gathering for a service on the flightdeck.





Remembrance Sunday at the Commando Training Centre Royal Marines.


----------



## mike2000 is back

_





Royal Marines embarked on HMS Lancaster pay their respects._
On the West coast of Africa, HMS Lancaster and RFA Gold Rover conducted a remembrance service at the sole Commonwealth grave in Togo.





Crews aboard HMS Richmond in South Atlantic Ocean paying their respect







While in Rhodes, members of HMS Defender’s ship’s company laid a wreath of poppies at the Commonwealth War Grave, before continuing on to the Middle East.





Remembrance Sunday RNAS Culdrose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets take a look at the Royal navy and the Royal marines





The main deployable force is 3 Commando Brigade RM with a Lead Commando Group ready and held at five days' notice to deploy globally, in support of the UK's Interests





Preserving the freedom of the high seas demands a force of highly trained experts. Our personnel are leaders in their field – and up to date on the latest methods and technologies needed to keep us effective











Safeguarding the trade routes that our nation relies on, requires us to operate all over the world. This is why the Royal Navy’s forces deploy right across the globe – and maintain a strong presence and links with dependent territories.



HMS Ocean at anchor during Royal marines Exercise Cold Response in Norway.




The Royal marines hit the beach, charging forward towards the defenders in a bravado of commanders giving orders, and shouts all around the place. 



Royal marines Commando helicopter force 845 NAS return from Operation Patwin.




Igbon Island, Philippines Members of 42 Commando Royal Marines and a few naval personnel from HMS Illustrious were ashore today on Igbon Island in the Philippines. They were there to deliver aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Royal Marines from 3 Commando Brigade in Afghanistan















Royal Marines on board super-manoeuvrable, high-speed Offshore Raiding Craft, or ORCs as they are better known





43 Commando Fleet Protection Group Boarding Exercise





43 Commando Fleet Protection Group Royal Marines, Faslane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

That's my desktop background as well. 

For God, Queen and Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taking another Look at Royal marines crucial role in protecting Falklands islands during the Falklands war thousands of miles from home and facing an unstoppable Argentine invasion force, few expected to survive until nightfall.






_Heroes: Section Commander George Thomsen (standing centre, with a moustache) has recalled how he and 21 other Royal Marines held off an Argentine invasion of the island of South Georgia. This picture was taken seconds before the 1982 day-long conflict began_

Moments after the photograph was taken on April 3, 1982, the peace was shattered as the first enemy helicopter arrived - and was promptly shot down by the Marines' rifle and machine gun fire. 

In the heroic defence that followed, the tiny garrison numbering just 22 men fought on ferociously for hours to inflict heavy casualties, even crippling a 260ft Argentine warship.

Like their comrades defending the Falklands 800 miles away, the Commandos on South Georgia were eventually forced to surrender - but not before giving the invasion force a bloody nose.






Ferocious fighting: The corvette Guerrico was disabled by Thomsen








Thomsen's comrades, who also downed two helicopters

Described as a modern-day Rorke's Drift, the 1879 battle in which 139 British soldiers fought off 5,000 Zulu warriors, the full story of the struggle has been revealed in a book by one of the Marines involved, George Thomsen.

In March 1982, Thomsen was days from returning home from the small Royal Marine Falklands garrison when he was ordered to take eight men to South Georgia to monitor a group of Argentinian scrap dealers who had landed illegally and raised the Argentine flag, the incident which was to lead to full-blown war in the Falklands.
 


_The Falklands War began shortly after the Royal Marines successfully guarded South Georgia. Here, British soldiers disembark at a jetty at San Carlos Bay in June 1982_
Along with 12 other Marines under Lieutenant Keith Mills they arrived on the desolate island in mid-March.

Two weeks later the crisis erupted when the Argentines invaded the Falklands. Section commander Thomsen and his comrades knew a large enemy force would descend on them within hours.

With no hope of reinforcements, they set about doing everything possible to prepare. They boobytrapped the shore and fashioned an enormous bomb beneath the jetty, packed with nuts, bolts and harpoon heads.





Heroic: Royal Marine George Thomsen 

Thomsen, who was 24 at the time, said: 'There wasn't a single one of us that wasn't prepared to fight it out to the last man. We weren't expected to come back.

'It was a one-way ticket for me. It was just 30 seconds after we had that photo taken that the helicopter came in.'

Scurrying for cover they opened fire with rifles and machine guns and shot down the Puma gunship as it tried to land enemy troops.

'That was like a gift,' said Thomsen. 'That kicked off the battle, and we were 16-nil up from the start.'

As the battle raged, another Argentine helicopter was put out of action, but the Marines could not hold back the tide as hundreds of enemy soldiers swarmed ashore.

Still they kept up a fierce resistance, and when the Argentinian corvette the ARA Guerrico steamed into the bay, the Marines launched an audacious attack. 

 


Aftermath: HMS Antelope sinks off Ajax Bay in May 1982. She sank after an unexploded Argentine bomb went off during an attempt to defuse it

'It was raking us with its 40mm anti-aircraft gun until we wiped out the gun crew,' said Thomsen. 'We then used a bazooka, but three out of five rounds didn't go off.

'If they had we'd have sunk it. But we put it out of action and it was listing at 30 degrees. 

'We whacked out its Exocet launchers with rocket launchers and hit the 4in gun on the front and disabled it. We were putting sniper fire through the bridge so they didn't-know where they were going. It was the first time in history anything like that had been done.





Thomsen today

'At the same time they were landing troops from two or three other ships and we were outnumbered 50-1, or 100-1 if you count everyone on their ships. 

'It was like Rorke's Drift, except the enemy was well armed.' 

The fighting only ended when, in a 'brilliant bit of British bluff', Lieutenant Mills walked brazenly towards the Argentinians and warned his men would keep fighting unless they agreed to his terms - including safe passage off the island. 

The Argentinians agreed - but were astonished to discover they had been facing just 22 Marines. 

The Marines were flown back to Britain. They later joined the British task force which liberated the Falklands. South Georgia was recaptured on April 25. 

Thomsen, 51, from Poole in Dorset, is married with two children and now runs a firm making hi-fi record turntables.



Read more: Revealed: Untold story of how 22 Marines held off hundreds of Argentinians and disabled a warship on eve of Falklands War | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain's elite force when it comes to storming hijacked ships or vessels stashing drugs flew 3,000 miles to share their expertise with troops in Ghana and Cameroon. (my wife is half Cameroonian and half french by the way).





A team from 43 Commando – who provide specialist board and search teams for Royal Navy warships around the globe, and also safeguard the nation’s nuclear deterrent – joined their US counterparts for three weeks of training in the West African state of Cameroon..






The stint in Douala, Cameroon’s biggest city and principal port, opened with the British and American marines assessing the Cameroonians to work out their level of skill and decide the appropriate training programme.
That involved basic military fitness, patrolling, weapon handling and first aid with an extensive swimming assessment for those due to spend time at sea.



Royal Marines on exercise in Ghana.




A Royal Marine with 45 Commando pictured during jungle training on Exercise African Winds at the Jungle Warfare School, Ghana.




The Royal Marines from Faslane found that the 30-man CAPALCO team regularly trained together, making it considerably easier for them to help expand the Cameroonians’ knowledge and experience.




At the same time, the Cameroonian coxswains were put through their paces from basic boat handling drills, through contact drills all the way up to interdicting small craft.
The British commandos were impressed by the progress the African personnel made under their tutelage – building up to a final assault with boarding teams landed on the beach near Douala.




“The CAPALCO team developed well throughout and the The final attack was as successful as the rest of the training we delivered,” said Lance Corporal Peter Harries. “The biggest training challenge for the team was adapting to the Cameroonian diet which caused all of us to temporally go down with illness.





Royal marines commandos during Exercise African Winds in Ghana

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@mike2000 is back I had a mate who joined straight from school and within months was in Falklands. He survived that but suffered terrible injuries later in a tour of Ulster when his Land Rover took hit from a mine.

I got to admit those carriers are "bootifull" and will be around for many decades. On a asides did you know that the highest ranking ethnic officer in Royal Navy is British Pakistani? Below Rear Admiral Amjad Hussain after he was made an Companion of the Order of the Bath by the Queen.











Rear Admiral Amjad Hussain, the highest ranking Muslim officer in the armed forces | Society | The Guardian
Amjad Hussain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Atanz said:


> @mike2000 is back I had a mate who joined straight from school and within months was in Falklands. He survived that but suffered terrible injuries later in a tour of Ulster when his Land Rover took hit from a mine.
> 
> I got to admit those carriers are "bootifull" and will be around for many decades. On a asides did you know that the highest ranking ethnic officer in Royal Navy is British Pakistani? Below Rear Admiral Amjad Hussain after he was made an Companion of the Order of the Bath by the Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Admiral Amjad Hussain, the highest ranking Muslim officer in the armed forces | Society | The Guardian
> Amjad Hussain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Good to know bro. Pakistan seem to have lots of brave soldiers as well, since for the royal navy to grant such an honor to any marine, that marine needs to be very very skilled indeed. Kudos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Let's move on from Africa to Asia, where the Royal also has a near constant presence in Indian Ocean. The Royal Navy uses its overseas territory/Military base in Diego Garcia in Indian Ocean shared with the U.S as a staging post for patrols in the region.





_HMS Trenchant docks in Diego Garcia in Indian Ocean during her routine patrols in the region._
Royal Navy Nuclear attack submarine HMS Trenchant passes nine-month milestone on patrol in Indian Ocean.
The crew of hunter-killer submarine HMS Trenchant have passed the nine-month barrier on their marathon tour of duty in the Indian Ocean.The Plymouth-based boat has clocked up 277 days on patrol since leaving Devon last year, continually maintaining the UK’s submarine presence east of Suez.





_All Royal Navy submarines are nuclear-powered, giving them virtually unlimited range and the ability to stay submerged for as long as the crew's food supply holds out._
She sailed on June 22 – a month before the London Olympics and nearly six months before the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge announced they were expecting their first child.
Since then she’s carried out operational patrols and international training exercises have been entwined with port visits to Fujairah in the UAE, Christmas and New Year in Bahrain and a quick trip around the Indian Ocean, including a visit to the remote UK territory/naval military base of Diego Garcia.





_Trenchant dives into the Indian Ocean after a brief link-up with HMS Sutherland. Picture: LA(Phhot) Ben Sutton_
Trenchant has worked with six Royal Navy warships – frigates Westminster, Sutherland, Northumberland and Monmouth, new destroyer HMS Diamond and minehunter Quorn – as well as various American units (including one submarine, USS Providence) and one French submarine (FS Casablanca).




_HMS Trenchant Basking in the sunset in Indian Ocean_.
With nine months and four days away, Trenchant’s deployment is far from over. With further training exercises, including taking the latest class of trainee submarine watch-leaders to sea, port visits and wider regional engagement still to complete, the boat remains poised and ready for action.






Due to the length of Trenchant’s tour of duty, most of her crew have been rotated – but ten submariners have done the full 277 days so far. Specialist sonar rider Lt Cdr Graham ‘Yorkie’ Thorley(pictured above) has passed another milestone: a grand total of 5,000 sea days in his career – that’s more than 13½ years at sea.





_Pictured:Trenchant's newly-qualified submariners show off their Dolphins with First Sea Lord Admiral Sir Mark Stanhope_
He joined up aged 16 and has worked his way up through the ranks through multiple submarines – and multiple classes of submarine – to serve as the specialist sonar rider on Trenchant.Although he claims “It’s just my job”, he should be justifiably proud of his achievement.




_HMS Westminster and HMS Ocean refuel during their routine patrols in Indian Ocean. Credit: Royal Navy_

[URL='http://www.guncopter.com/merlin/']

[/URL]
Royal Marines fast-rope from a Royal Navy Merlin HM1 during exercise and patrols in the Indian Ocean. The Royal Navy uses the Merlin HM1 in counter piracy and maritime patrol operations. Aside from Navy/ Royal Marines boarding parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Navy HMS Daring leaving port in Portsmouth for anti piracy patrols in Indian Ocean and East of Suez.





HMS Somerset and HMAS Darwin, the two top naval crime fighters in the Indian Ocean have met and shared their experiences of half a dozen drugs busts.





Between them they have accounted for seizing £240m of illegal narcotics in the past two months. The duo, directed by a Royal Navy-led task force, have ensured more than two and half tonnes of heroin and hashish will never reach their destination – or fund the activities of terrorists.





The Darwin scored five busts in five weeks – including the biggest ever haul of heroin seized on the Seven Seas – with an estimated street value of over £230m.





_HMS Somerset and HMAS Darwin_
In addition the command team from the Darwin met their opposite numbers on the Type 23 frigate.“Working closely with our task force partners and understanding how we each do business is fundamental to continuing our success in combatting illegal drug movement across the Indian Ocean,” said Cdr Mike Smith, HMS Somerset’s Commanding Officer.





A Lynx helicopter from 815 Squadron hovers above HMS Monmouth as Trafalgar-class nuclear-powered submarine HMS Trenchant lies nearby in the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

British gunners in Palestine; 1920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

staying in the Indian Ocean where the Royal navy has a near constant presence........




_Ice Patrol Vessel HMS Protector visits Diego Garcia._
Looking a little out of place, the Royal Navy’s Ice Patrol Ship HMS Protector made a very brief visit to the British Territory of Diego Garcia, whilst en route to the Antarctic.




_HMS Iron Duke, HMS Protector Meet at Sea in the Indian Ocean._
The ship was escorted by Royal Navy Warship HMS Iron Duke which is based in the British oversea territory of Diego Garcia. On her current deployment to the Antarctic, HMS Protector found herself in a much warmer environment than that to which she is normally accustomed. There was no ice to be seen when she visited Diego Garcia earlier this month and the ship took the opportunity to benefit from some well earned sunshine. After a busy docking period and OST package earlier this year, HMS Protector set sail from Devonport, Plymouth in Ooctober and managed brief stops in Gibraltar and Oman primarily for maintenance and watch rotation.





_Remembrance Service by Royal marines in Diego Garcia._
During the visit, Remembrance Sunday ceremonies were conducted both on board and ashore.
Commanding Officer Captain Rory Bryan, Executive Officer Commander Fox and Executive Warrant Officer WO1 Tompkins RM stepped ashore to be hosted by Commander British Forces (Commander Edward Lees) for a combined UK and US ceremony with Captain Craig Snyder USN and many of his team, whilst the rest of the Ship’s Company conducted a single service onboard.




_Joint U.S and British naval base in Diego Garcia_.
It was a poignant day for all to pay their respects in such an idyllic setting and one which will not be forgotten. The ceremonies were followed by an Official Reception onboard for the US team, giving them an opportunity to see first hand the unique capabilities of Protector, which is a capability that the USN is developing for themselves.




After a busy docking period and OST package earlier this year, HMS Protector set sail from Devonport, Plymouth in Ooctober and managed brief stops in Gibraltar and Oman primarily for maintenance and watch rotation. The transit South has been challenging, including sailing from Oman into the path of tropical cyclone Chapala, which she met with her impressive sea keeping ability, although some of the Ship’s Company were not quite so robust.
This is the first visit for HMS Protector to Diego Garcia.




The highlight of the day included a friendly but competitive football match played between the ship’s company and the team from Diego Garcia. Unfortunately despite a valiant effort from HMS Protector, they were beaten 2-1 (it was only polite to let our hosts win). The day was finished with a finely hosted BBQ and evening social in the local Brit Club on the island, which is run by the small British Forces Team on the island.




_HMS Protector's gunline crew pass lines to RFA Black Rover in Indian Ocean
_
Being the first visit to Diego Garcia for many of the Ship’s Company, it was also a fantastic opportunity to enjoy some down-time on the beach and get acquainted with the local wildlife, including the island’s giant crabs!
This month, HMS Protector continues her warmer theme as she makes her way South to Australasia, promising some more memorable port visits for everybody on board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Leaving the Asia and Indian Ocean for the black sea where the Royal destroyer HMS DUNCAN has been patrolling and exercising with the Romanian and Bulgarian navies.





_HMS Duncan in the Black sea._ 
Fresh from operations in the Gulf, HMS Duncan sailed through the Bosphorus to work with NATO allies – and celebrate the 150th birthday of football in Romania.
Operating off Burgas, Bulgaria, and Constanța, Romania, the destroyer carried out training manoeuvres with the two Navies and hosted senior visitors to showcase what a Type 45 air defence ship can do and discuss recent operational experiences in the Middle East.





The visit demonstrates the UK's strong commitment to its NATO Allies, but also shows the social dimensions of the UK-Bulgarian partnership.





Around 350 Romanian sailors – including those aboard the former British frigate HMS London, now the Regina Maria under the blue, yellow and red tricolour – plus MiG-21 Lancer fighters from the Romanian Air Force joined Duncan for two days of combined exercises off Constanța, including mock air attacks and coping with minefields. 





_A royal navy helicopter lands on flight deck of HMS Duncan during exercise in the black sea._
When alongside in Constanța, Duncan hosted an event for companies to showcase British technology from computer-simulated training to coastguard vessels in front of senior Romanian officers including the Chief of Defence, the Heads of the Romanian Navy, Coastguard and other military colleagues.
Duncan’s football team was invited to celebrate the 150th anniversary of football being introduced to Romania – sailors from the gunboat HMS Cockatrice played a game against locals from Sulina in the Danube delta.






The milestone was marked with a competition between British, Romanian, American and Bulgarian servicemen, featured on national TV, with HMS Duncan losing out to the Bulgarian Navy in the final.
In Bulgaria, the Defence Minister Nikolay Nenchev travelled from the capital Sofia to thank the UK for showing the importance placed on working with NATO allies.





_HMS Duncan is seen at the NATO summit showing the base mounts for Harpoon installed on deck_

After eight months east of Suez the mild autumn temperatures of the Black Sea were a welcome respite as Duncan prepares to return home to families and friends.





_Demonstration of HMS Duncan's capabilities_

“I was proud to visit the Black Sea to work with NATO allies and share experiences of their security work in the region and our recent efforts maintaining freedom of navigation in the Gulf,” said Commander Rich Atkinson, Duncan’s Commanding Officer.
“While I am immensely proud of HMS Duncan – one of the most modern and capable air defence warships in the world – it was quite humbling to find that 150 years ago other Royal Navy ships were here playing the first football match in Romania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taking another look at Royal marines. 

Lets start with the 1 Assault Group





1 Assault Group Royal Marines (1 AGRM) is the lead for amphibious warfare and Royal Navy board and search training





_Royal Marines offshore raiding craft (ORCs) and Landing Craft approach a beach_
The group is tasked with training and developing core amphibious and surface assault skills and equipment.





1 Assault Group Royal Marines





Landing Craft Officer Qualifying course (LCOQ) is delivered to subalterns who opt to join the landing craft specialization and prepares them for command of troops within the various squadrons or positions on the staff of fleet commander or 3 commando brigade.





_Ten Training Squadron Royal Marines sailed in to their new base at Royal Marines Tamar, Devonport





A Challenger II Tank arrives after hitching a lift on a Royal Marines Landing Craft Utility Vessel (LCU)_
1 Assault Group Royal Marines (1AGRM) provides the Royal Marines expertise and training in small boat operations, both amphibious and riverine. In addition, it trains and parents the Assault Squadrons of the Royal Marines (ASRM) and their Landing Craft detachments.





A Royal Marine Commando peers through a protective screen





Royal Marines storm Browndown Beach


----------



## mike2000 is back

1 Assault group boarding LCAC





The RM are lifted by the Navy's "jungly" Sea King HC4 helicopters, seen here over Norway in 2014



Royal Marines latest weapon - £1million armour plated hovercraft have thermal imaging cameras, machine gun turrets and can move at 35 knots (40mph). Officially known as the Landing Craft Air Cushion (Light),




539 Assault Squadron Royal Marines training in Artic like conditions in Norway.




A Royal Marine RIB 'Underslinging', from an RAF Chinook as a method of quick extraction and insertion of waterborne personnel




BAE's BvS 10 Vikings of the Royal Marines Armoured Support Group on exercise.





Men of No 4 Commando engaged in house to house fighting with the Germans at Riva Bella, near Ouistreham during WWII





British commandos in action during Operation Archery, Norway


----------



## mike2000 is back

THE 30 COMMANDO IX GROUP






30 Commando Information Exploitation Group was also known as United Kingdom Landing Force Command Support Group (UKLF CSG)





_Training in all environments. _
The Unit’s role extends back further to units tasked with signals, reconnaissance and intelligence operations during World War II.




The unit is designed to achieve information superiority within assigned battlespace by all available means, and contribute to component and joint information activity in order to enable 3 Commando Brigade operations.




Much of its capability lies in its four organic squadrons:Surveillance and Reconnaissance Squadron (SR Sqn) personnel comprise the bulk of the Brigade Reconnaissance Force. This highly trained unit is made up of reconnaissance specialists tasked with operating ahead of the main brigade force.




Y Squadron comprises electronic warfare specialists, able to gain intelligence on the enemy and increase situational awareness by intercepting enemy communications systems



_30 Commando Information Exploitation Group_
Communications Squadron operates and maintains the wide variety of communications systems and media available to the Commander, and provides personnel to set up and run the Brigade Headquarters when deployed.
Logistics Squadron role is to MOVE, SUSTAIN and PROTECT the Brigade and 30 Commando Headquarters.



_30 commando ix in Afghanistan_
30 Commando ensures that the Brigade Commander has superior situational awareness, allowing him to make quicker, more accurate decisions and to target his adversary's key capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

British military base in Cyprus conducting raids in Iraq and Syria.





British fighter jets were supported by a Voyager air-to-air refueling aircraft, seen here returning to the base





A Royal Air Force Tornado GR4 aircrew prepares to depart RAF Akrotiri for an armed mission over Iraq





Servicemen stand near a British Tornado jet preparing to takeoff at RAF Akrotiri





A British tornado fighter jet crew member stands on the jet at RAF Akrotiri






A British Tornado ready for action.




A RAF Tornado fighter jet is seen at the Akrotiri airbase, near the Cypriot port




Armed: A Tornado at RAF Akrotiri is loaded with a laser-guided bomb




Defence Secretary Michael Fallon, pictured with British military personnel in Cyprus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The equipment, especially the ships look kinda old.



mike2000 is back said:


> British military base in Cyprus conducting raids in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> 
> Br
> 
> A Royal Air Force Tornado GR4 aircrew prepares to depart RAF Akrotiri for an armed mission over Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Servicemen stand near a British Tornado jet preparing to takeoff at RAF Akrotiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A British tornado fighter jet crew member stands on the jet at RAF Akrotiri
> 
> 
> 
> A



These even look like they belong in museum


----------



## mike2000 is back

Let's take a look at British army military equipment.

















A British Army sniper showing full combat dress and personal kit




British troops with their military equipment in Afghanistan




Hundreds of British troops,armoured vehicles, and Challenger II tanks congregate on Salisbury Plain 





Britain's Warthog all-terrain protected mobility vehicle 




British soldiers on the British Army's Warthog All Terrain Vehicle (Protected) ATV(P)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

British soldiers load a Wolfhound vehicle with equipment




Some of the 94 armoured vehicles which returned to the UK from Afghanistan




British Army Warrior vehicles in Afghanistan are now better protected and more mobile thanks to a fast-paced major package of upgrades (TES(H) kit) developed and delivered by BAE Systems




Mastiff 1 PPV protected patrol wheeled armoured vehicle Force Protection British Army




British army Military vehicles sit in a compound in Camp Bastion, Afghanistan




Soldiers from 3 Para Mortars disembark from Chinook helicopters at Camp Bastion, Afghanistan




A British Army Warrior armoured fighting vehicle




Operation Black Eagle British Army MOD Tank Challenger in Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Old photos
A series of photos taken on the streets of the Yemeni city of Aden in February and March 1967, during the anti-British uprising of Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

T-55 said:


> Old photos
> A series of photos taken on the streets of the Yemeni city of Aden in February and March 1967, during the anti-British uprising of Arabs.



Well, at least during our rule, the country was peaceful, stable and fairly prosperous, unlike what it is today.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Ukraine crisis: Former British Saxon armoured vehicles arrive in conflict zone after being sold off by a British private firm to Ukrainian forces fighting Russian backed rebels and Russian special forces.




4th Battalion, 23th Infantry Regiment inspect their equipment at Camp Tombstone in Helmand province, Afghanistan.




A French airman, center, talks to British military personnel prior to the take off for military operations in Mali against Islamic fighters who overran Malian government forces.2013




A British pilot stands between a French army truck and a medical armoured personnel carrier inside a British transport plane as they head to Mali (AP)




A member of a British Gurkha regiment carried a Javelin antitank missile launcher during exercises this month in Adazi, Latvia. Britain has deployed over 600 troops(out of a planned 1000) to Balkan states to protect against Russian aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

_


SAS equipment display MOD war museum._
The Special Air Service was a unit of the British Army during the Second world war, formed in July 1941 by David Stirling and originally called "L" Detachment, Special Air Service Brigade—the "L" designation and Air Service name being a tie-in to a British disinformation campaign, trying to deceive the Axis into thinking there was a paratrooper regiment with numerous units operating in the area (the real SAS would 'prove' to the Axis that the fake one existed).




_Heroic: Pictured in Afghanistan the SAS were helicoptered to the cave where the hostages were being held and stormed it, killing the kidnappers and releasing all four captives alive during a daring operation deep in Taliban territory to free hostages 2012._
The SAS are renowned worldwide as the world's first special forces and Following the post-war reconstitution of the Special Air Service, other countries in the Commonwealth(and in the world) recognized their need for similar units. Canada, Belgium, Malaysia, Australia, Austria, U.S , New Zealand and many other nations followed in their footsteps.




The SAS was conceived as a commando force to operate behind enemy lines in the North African Campaign and initially consisted of five officers and 60 other ranks Its first mission, in November 1941, was a parachute drop in support of the Operation crusader offensive. Due to German resistance and adverse weather conditions, the mission was a disaster: 22 men, a third of the unit, were killed or captured.Its second mission was a success: transported by the Long Range desert Group, it attacked three airfields in Libya, destroying 60 aircraft with the loss of 2 men and 3 Willys MB.




_British SAS in Iraq._
In 1950, a 21 SAS squadron was raised to fight in the Korean War.Later it also volunteered to fight in the Malayan Emergency Upon arrival in Malaya, it came under the command of Mike Calvert who was forming a new unit called the Malayan Scouts (SAS).Since serving in Malaya, men from the regular army 22 SAS Regiment have taken part in covert reconnaissance and surveillance by patrols and some larger scale raiding missions in Borneo.





_Special Air Service (SAS) - BOSNIA OPERATIONS




Margaret Thatcher with Special Air Service (SAS) during Iran embassy siege in London_
_The SAS also carried several countless operations globally: _An operation against communist guerillas included the Battle of Mirbat in the Oman They have also taken part in operations in the Aden Emergency,Northern Ireland,and Gambia. Their Special projects team assisted the West German counter-terrorism group GSG9 at Mogadishu. The SAS counter terrorist wing famously took part in a hostage rescue operation during the Iranian Embassy Siege pictured above in London




22 SAS also directed NATO aircraft onto Serb positions and hunted war criminals in Bosnia. They were also involved in the Kosovo helping KLA guerillas behind Serbian lines. According to Albanian sources one SAS sergeant was killed by Serbian special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

_British special forces(sas) in Baghdad after the mission_
The Gulf war, in which A, B and D squadrons deployed, was the largest SAS mobilisation since the Second World War, also notable for the failure of the Bravo two zero mission. In Sierra Leone it took part in Operation Barass, a hostage rescue operation, to extract members of the Royal Irish Regiment. In the Iraq War, it formed part of Task Force Black and Task Force Knight, with A Squadron 22 SAS being singled out for exceptional service by General Stanley McCrystal, the American commander of NATO forces: during a six-month tour it carried out 175 combat missions.
_



An SASR patrol during Operation Coburg, South Vietnam 1968_
In 2006, members of the SAS were involved in the operation to free peace activists Norman Kember, JamesLoney and Harmeet Singh. The three men had been held hostage in Iraq for 118 days during the Christian Peacemaker Hostage Crisis. Operations against the Taliban in Afghanistan involved soldiers from 21 and 23 SAS Regiments.




An armoured jeep of 1 SAS near Geilenkirchen in Germany during Operation Clipper. The SAS were involved at this time in clearing snipers in the 43rd Wessex



SAS in North Africa front against German forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Lets go back in time and look at role our special forces and troops played during the GREAT WAR

British SAS, North Africa, WW2










A lone British soldier stands up to his knees in spent shell cases. France, WWI





A British soldier hiding from the rain under an overturned Tiger tank. Italy, 1944 WWII




France. Lisieux, August, 1944. A French woman gives a drink to a British soldier





British soldiers liberated from a Japanese POW camp in Sumatra sit on the steps of an Allied ambulance reading about and discussing the American atomic bomb being dropped on Hiroshima. Singapore. August 1945





British SAS Long Range Desert Group, North Africa




WW2 Photo. British Paratrooper with a Thompson SMG. Wearing Steel Studded Hobnail Ammo Boots. We used these boots on/for parades because they made a cracking noise! But we used to slip and slide all over the place! How these men fought in them for so long, I will never know!




The Brits struck "tank gold" with the Matilda II in the opening stages of World War 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

SAS Jeep N. Africa




NORTH AFRIKA, SHERMANS




German Panzer Ace Waffen SS Captain Michale Wittman single handedly destroyed a British Battalion at Villers Bocage in his Tiger Tank. @Bundeswehr respect.





British Churchill Crocodile Tank





BRITISH ARMY NORTH AFRICA 1942 





BRITISH ARMY NORTH AFRICA 1942 (E 22739) Newly-arrived Royal Armoured Corps troops working on a variety of tank types at a training camp near Abbasia in Egypt, 2 March 1943. In the foreground are a Valentine and Stuart tank, with Crusaders and more Valentines behind. On the right is a Covenanter tank, perhaps the only example of its kind to have arrived in North Africa.





Churchill tank The British tankmen in a Churchill Crocodile flame thrower tank training some where in England for D Day early 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

World War II search lights in British Regiment - Luftwaffe Blitz of London, 1940.




A British 4.5-inch field gun in action south of El Alamein, July 1942





Rommel, The Desert Fox, in North Arica 1942 Erwin Rommel, Commander of German forces in North Africa 1942





These guys are members of the British Long Range Desert Group. These dudes were the baddest of the bad. The first of the SAS(the world's first special forces). They were a huge part in taking down Rommels army in North Africa during the second world war




Desert Rats Dig In A British gun crew digging-in during an artillery battle in the Western Desert of North Africa, 1942. (Photo by Hulton Archive/Getty Images)





British soldiers landing on the coast of Normandy. Operation Overlord - D-Day, 6 June 1944




Soldiers of the 101st Airborne Division




A Churchill tank of the North Irish Horse crossing the River Senio over two Churchill Ark bridging tanks, Italy, 10 April 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Continue with the old and new





British SAS - The true grandfathers of Black Ops. Training the worlds future Elite/SF, from years of experience. They wrote the book on Hostage Rescue! But don't forget the SBS, equally as good





British Soldier - Wiltshire regiment WW2 - a steely determination and a desire to get the job done





UNITED KINGDOM : A female member of the British Home Guard, a civil defence force, learns how to tackle a potential attacker during the Second World War. (Photo by SSPL/Getty Images)





TOTAL WAR: Second World War British and Allied prisoners working on the notorious Burma-Siam railway. Many thousands died during their ordeal.





22 SAS. Iranian Embassy Siege 1980, OP Nimrod. Maggi Thatcher "Make sure none of them (terrorists) get out alive, make an example of them."





British SAS - amazing gear





British SAS





SAS in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

An SAS soldier.





Who dares Wins Special Air Service pin




The British paratroopers and commandos meet – at Sword Beach, Normandie / Normandy France ,WWII




SAS 





A British soldier from the 2nd Warwickshire Regiment takes aim with his rifle while seated in a tree in Rumegies, France. (January 22, 1940, F 2222)






British troops onboard an RAF C-17 transport aircraft enroute to Camp Bastion in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Air Force, Vulcan bombers. They were used for the first time in the Falklands war





RAF Avro Vulcan





Royal Navy HMS Unicorn in foreground during WWII 1943




Royal Navy HMS King George V, flagship of Admiral of the Fleet Sir John Tovey as he maneuvered the units of the Royal Navy to sink the Bismarck


----------



## Jäger

British UKSF Members





Royal Scots Dragoon Guards Challenger II in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

@Bundeswehr nice pics. Thanks for sharing.





A RAF Avro Vulcan departure. How i miss this beast.





RAF Sentry





Royal Air Force | Boeing AH-64D Apache Longbow (front) + Boeing Chinook HC2 (352)





What a shot! This is the UK's Royal Air Force, the Red Arrows aerobatics display team. Celebrating their 50th anniversary.





A Royal Air Force VC10, in the tanker role, carries out the air-to-air refuelling of a two RAF Tornado F3s.





British unique fighter Harrier Jump Jet





British Conqueror with camouflage net





Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

British AH-64





British Gazelle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

FV101 Scorpion Armored Reconnaissance Vehicle (United Kingdom)





A Royal Air Force pilot getting a haircut during a break between missions, Battle of Britain, 1942





British battlecruiser HMS Hood in 1924 - for many years she was the largest warship in the world.





Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (CVR(T)) Operating in Afghanistan. -Are those for RPG or just to keep the locals from nabbing the gear?





Stormer (HVM Starstreak) Self-Propelled Anti-Aircraft Missile (United Kingdom)





A British Scimitar Light Tank ( not really a tank) it's a Combat Vehicle (reconnaissance)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Royal Air Force Voyager KC2, Typhoons and Tornado Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Guys upload some Matilda pics love that tank


----------



## mike2000 is back

DesertFox97 said:


> Guys upload some Matilda pics love that tank


here u go bro




Matilda tanks on the track to Sattelberg Official caption: "Sattelberg. New Guinea. 1943-11. Matilda tanks and troops on the track to Sattelberg." This is actually a Matilda CS (Close Support) Tank with a 3" (76.2mm) howitzer





October 1941 A British tank is pulled by a train from a Midlands factory bound for the Eastern Front to aid the Soviet Union. IMAGE: POPPERFOTO/GETTY IMAGES @vostok ,@SiCiSi , @FlyCheatter remember we were once allies.lol










Matilda tanks of 44th Royal Tank Regiment on the clifftops at Seaford Head, East Sussex, UK 15 March 1941. By 1941 the UK was slowly beginning to re-build it's industrial production capacity.





BRITISH ARMY MIDDLE EAST (E 8172) A Matilda tank comes ashore from a landing craft during combined operations training involving 5th New Zealand Infantry Brigade at Ras Sudr in Egypt, 9 February 1942.





A Matilda tank supporting Indian troops, 24 December 1940.





A discarded Italian bomb is blown up beside a Matilda tank near Tobruk. The resulting craters were used to hide the tanks, 15 October 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

mike2000 is back said:


> here u go bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matilda tanks on the track to Sattelberg Official caption: "Sattelberg. New Guinea. 1943-11. Matilda tanks and troops on the track to Sattelberg." This is actually a Matilda CS (Close Support) Tank with a 3" (76.2mm) howitzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 1941 A British tank is pulled by a train from a Midlands factory bound for the Eastern Front to aid the Soviet Union. IMAGE: POPPERFOTO/GETTY IMAGES @vostok ,@SiCiSi remember we were once allies.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matilda tanks of 44th Royal Tank Regiment on the clifftops at Seaford Head, East Sussex, UK 15 March 1941. By 1941 the UK was slowly beginning to re-build it's industrial production capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRITISH ARMY MIDDLE EAST (E 8172) A Matilda tank comes ashore from a landing craft during combined operations training involving 5th New Zealand Infantry Brigade at Ras Sudr in Egypt, 9 February 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Matilda tank supporting Indian troops, 24 December 1940.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A discarded Italian bomb is blown up beside a Matilda tank near Tobruk. The resulting craters were used to hide the tanks, 15 October 1941.


thanks ah wat a beauty


----------



## mike2000 is back

A Matilda tank, named "Clincher", moves towards Japanese strong points near Finschhafen, on 9 November 1943..





Matilda tank interior





Matilda tanks on the move outside the perimeter of Tobruk, Libya, 18 November 1941.



'
A Matilda tank on patrol in the Western Desert, 1942




3nd Army Tank Brigade of the United Kingdom. Matilda Tanks. Egypt-Tobruk. 41/42. via once upon a time in war

British mathilda tanks in north Africa faced a formidable ennemy..............



German Tiger I of the 501st heavy tank battalion 




A British Crusader tank passes a burning German Pz.Kpfw.IV tank during Operation Crusader, 27 November 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Dessert Fox Rommel in North Africa against British forces




Germany's PzKpfw III medium tank destroyed in North Africa



British troops capturing German tank, North Africa, circa 1942



North africa, war theater (Africa campaign) , german africa corps Feb.41-May43:a german tank (III) in the desert near Tobruk driving back to rear lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

hms illustrious - ah yes, when the UK was using it as an aircraft carrier. Now the Queen Elizabeth class are on their way and will serve as the Royal Navy new flagship, since we decommissioned the Illustrious a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

The British battleship HMS Duke of York before sea trials (the ship itself was put into operation on November 4, 1941); Rosyth; end of October 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Flies Typhoons and F-35 together as part of interoperability tests*
*
To assist the UK’s Armed Forces in preparing for operating Typhoon and F-35 together in 2018, a series of live simulated mission scenarios are taking place involving the latest standards of F-35 and Typhoon aircraft, according to a news release from BAE.

The latest scenario saw four F-35 aircraft operating alongside two Typhoons and an E3D Sentry, each simulator equipped with the latest representative mission system from the aircraft. The trial was the fourth of its kind linking simulation facilities from multiple UK locations to create a common synthetic environment to evaluate F-35 interoperability with other UK platforms.

In the mission the F-35 aircraft and Typhoons were tasked via digital datalink by the E3D Sentry crew to investigate threats in a defined location. The F-35s first located the threats and then conducted an attack against a range of fixed and moving ground targets. At the same time the Typhoons were tasked by the E3D to engage several hostile air threats. Royal Navy and Royal Air Force pilots flew the four F-35 aircraft from Lockheed Martin supplied desktop simulators at our site in Samlesbury, Lancashire. A Typhoon instructor pilot and one of our test pilots linked in from two Typhoon simulators at RAF Leuchars and two E3D Sentry crew joined the scenario from the Sentry lab at RAF Waddington.





































UK F35B flies alongside three different F35 variants of the US.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Navy’s new Wildcats helicopters*



















The UK Royal Navy's next-generation helicopter, the AW159 Wildcat Lynx, has begun trials aboard aviation training / casualty treatment ship RFA Argus (A135)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The UK’s next generation of submarine-hunting Merlin helicopters have been put through their paces on exercise in the Atlantic Ocean after successfully entering service with the Royal Navy four months early.

Embarked on HMS Illustrious, the Merlin Mk2 aircraft took part in Exercise Deep Blue, simulating anti-submarine warfare, maritime patrol and casualty evacuation capabilities.

The new helicopters are part of an £800 million programme to upgrade the Royal Navy’s existing fleet of aircraft. The Merlins, which have been delivered on budget, have state of the art glass cockpits which provide improved night vision capability for pilots, and an updated combat system with touch screen display.

More than 1,400 highly skilled engineers from UK defence companies were involved in the work which took place primarily in Hampshire and Yeovil. Lockheed Martin UK delivered the updated mission systems and training facility, and workers at the Anglo-Italian multinational helicopter design and manufacturing company AgustaWestland upgraded the avionics and cockpit systems in the aircraft.



























The best of British and Italian engineering @Markus, @flamer84 ,@Blue Marlin


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Global arm reach with the Voyager Refueling Atlas
*
Airbus Defence and Space performed the first air-to-air refuelling of the Airbus A400M new generation airlifter from the A330 MRTT Multi Role Transport Tanker in 2014. In the course of four flights, by day and night, in southern Spain, the A400M received more than 80 tons of fuel in 100 “wet contacts” from a Royal Air Force Voyager version of the A330 MRTT using the tanker´s Fuselage Refuelling Unit. The trials follow dry contacts conducted in an earlier test-phase and support the A400M´s capability to conduct extremely long-range non-stop deployments. The photo shows the two aircraft framed by the wing of an F-18 chase aircraft.
* LONG LIVE EUROPEAN COOPERATION.*

*



*

*



*


*Voyager Refuelling Typhoon and Tornado



*

*



*



The UK Royal Air Force (RAF) took delivery of the ninth Voyager aircraft under the future strategic tanker aircraft (FSTA) programme from AirTanker at RAF Brize Norton in Oxfordshire, UK.
The aircraft completes RAF's "core" fleet of the type, and joins the seven multi-role tanker transport (MRTT) fleet, comprising two two-point capable, five three-point capable tankers at the airbase for use by the RAF
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

These Beast have been providing the Royal NAVY and U.K global Nuclear reach/Deterrence for over 4 decades now. They have not missed a single day on patrol, maintaining the U.K's global MAD capability 24/7, 365 days a year.




Astute Class Royal Navy nuclear submarine HMS Ambush.





HMS Ambush, an Astute nuclear submarine of the British Royal Navy. Submarine





Royal Navy - HMS Tireless (Trafalgar Class Hunter-Killer/Attack Submarine)





HMS Tireless is shown after surfacing in the North Pole ice cap region. The crew are waving to a supply plane as it prepares to land at the US Navy’s Applied Physics Laboratory Ice Station (APLIS). HMS Tireless, is a Trafalgar Class Nuclear-Powered Attack Submarine (SSN) Fleet Submarine





HMS Trafalgar, Trafalgar Class Attack Submarine





Supersub: Nuclear giant submarine HMS Astute rolls out from factory, the Astute powerful sonars can sit in the British Channel and hear a ship leaving port in New York.





Behold the ASTUTE CLASS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

An Apache helicopter takes off from HMS Illustrious(now decommisoned.  ). A seaborne exercise saw Apache helicopters from 664 Squadron, Army Air Corps, carry out deck landing practice onboard HMS ILLUSTRIOUS in 2014. They embarked for a two week training package to enable pilots and ground crews to acclimatise to working in a maritime environment.











A British Army WAH-64 'Apache' attack helicopter fires a salvo of CRV7 (Practise) rockets at targets down range. Army Air Corps Apache pilots from 651 (AHF) Squadron based in Middle Wallop, Hampshire attended a two-day live firing exercise at Lulworth Ranges/Bovington Camp in Dorset. The aim of the exercise was to qualify the pilots as instructors so they can teach future pilots in core Apache skills.






The Apache helicopters from 656 Squadron 4 Regiment Army Air Corps joined Illustrious in the waters off the United Arab Emirates as she took part in Exercise Sea Khanjar before then returning to the UK.

























Thank you for all your decades of service HMS Illustrious. The queen Elizabeth class Carriers will carry on from where you left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Marine Commandos*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Marines of Bravo Company 40 Commando, embark aboard a Sea King Helicopter during Ex Southwest Sword.The Company deployed to the South-west training area to brush up on Amphibious and aviation training before embarking on Ex Joint Warrior in the Spring.















Gosport’ Browndown beach was invaded by more than a hundred Royal Marines and soldiers as part of a major military exercise. Under Exercise South West Sword, the Marines of 42 Commando launched the assault from HMS Albion, which is anchored in the Solent, to prove her capabilities as the UK High Readiness Amphibious Assault Ship..











42 Commando Royal Marines left Devonport, Plymouth to deploy on their 2 month long Exercise Auriga 10 in VA, Virginia, USA.





Royal Marines from Alpha Company, 40 Commando brace themselves against the downdraft from an incoming Royal Air Force Chinook helicopter during Operation DAAS 7B in Afghanistan.






Elements of 3 Commando Brigade Royal Marines conducted a WADER training package on the French Island of Corsica.@taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

A combination of British Challenger 2 Main battle Tanks(MBT) and the Warrior Armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicles on the live firing range at Grafenwöhr (Germany). Exercise BAVARIAN CHARGER is the first of three large contingency operation exercises being undertaken by 20th Armoured Brigade. Contingency Operations training is known as Hybrid Foundation Training or HFT. The aim of this exercise is to train the 5 Rifles, The Queens Dragoon Guards (QDG) Battle Groups and 1 Logistic Support Regiment in combined arms manoeuvre.The exercise is split into 3 main phases. The first phase consists of a two week live firing exercise in Grafenwoer, Southern Germany, that enables the units and soldiers to refine their skills with their equipment and weapons. Training is constructed to develop skills from the individual level through to the Battlegroup level and culminates in a final attack that sees the use of helicopters, tanks, artillery and infantry combined. @Bundeswehr
The AS90 self-propelled gun from 26 Royal Artillery firing the 155mm shells .





A British Challenger 2 main battle tank (MBT) live firing in Grafenwöhr (Germany)











Pictured - A convoy of Warrior Armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle from 5 Rifles moves through the training area.
























The Challenger needs a worthy Challenger.................maybe the leopard 2?


----------



## mike2000 is back

A soldier with 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (1 RRF) laying down fire during Exercise Southern Warrior.





Brigade Reconnaissance Force (BRF) at Camp Bastion, Afghanistan. The BRF is made up of soldiers from Household Cavalry Regiment (HCR) and the 4th Battalion, The Rifles (4 RIFLES).





Royal Air Force Chinook and Merlin helicopters take off on a mission from Camp Bastion in Afghanistan. The Royal Air Force has played a vital part in Operation Herrick in Afghanistan since 2001.





Royal Air Force personnel during the 25 hour flight from Brize Norton to the Philippines onboard a C17 aircraft carrying vital vehicles, aid and supplies to the typhoon stricken islands.





Snipers and Royal Marines during train




Highly trained Elite Royal marines commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal marines training in All environments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

British army Warthog in Afghanistan







mike2000 is back said:


> A soldier with 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (1 RRF) laying down fire during Exercise Southern Warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brigade Reconnaissance Force (BRF) at Camp Bastion, Afghanistan. The BRF is made up of soldiers from Household Cavalry Regiment (HCR) and the 4th Battalion, The Rifles (4 RIFLES).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Air Force Chinook and Merlin helicopters take off on a mission from Camp Bastion in Afghanistan. The Royal Air Force has played a vital part in Operation Herrick in Afghanistan since 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Air Force personnel during the 25 hour flight from Brize Norton to the Philippines onboard a C17 aircraft carrying vital vehicles, aid and supplies to the typhoon stricken islands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snipers and Royal Marines during train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly trained Elite Royal marines commandos


They look awesome brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> British army Warthog in Afghanistan
> View attachment 281116
> 
> 
> 
> They look awesome brother


Thanks for that bro

Talking about the British army Warthog in Afghanistan......
The British Combat Logistics Patrol were pictured arriving at the gates of the major military camp after departing from operating bases across Helmand Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

First Fusiliers hone infantry skills at STANTA. Soldiers from Y and W Companies, 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers have been honing their dismounted infantry skills during a two-week field firing battle camp in Thetford, Norfolk. As well as training up to platoon and company strength live attacks by day and night, the Fusiliers have also been firing the new Glock pistol and training on the latest infantry thermal imagery sighting systems.


























Foxhound is at the cutting edge of protected patrol vehicle technology, providing unprecedented levels of blast protection for its size and weight. Featuring blast survivability close to that of a Mastiff - and just a little bigger than the Snatch Land Rover it replaces – the Foxhound is ideally suited for manoeuvring around the narrow backstreets of Helmand’s towns and villages. Weighing in at six tones, it has a top speed of 70mph and can do 0-50mph in just 19 seconds. Four-wheel steering makes it extra agile, with a 40ft turning circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

A British ScanEagle is a small, low-cost, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). It is catapulted off the back of ships and then recovered by flying them back to be caught by a wire extended over the side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Britain's military base in Canada (mainly used for training)*

Soldiers of 1st Battalion, The Royal Welsh (1 R WELSH) have conducted top-up training for Lead Armoured Battle Group (LABG) sub-units on the first exercise of the season at the British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS) in Southern Alberta, Canada. Attached to the 1 R WELSH battlegroup was the Right Flank, Scots Guards, half of B Squadron, the Kings Royal Hussars and B Company, 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry - a mechanised infantry unit using third-generation light armoured vehicles. Exercise PRAIRIE STORM focussed on sub-unit training and consisted of three phases over the course of three weeks.





















Introducing the Jackal to it's new role. A Squadron The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards have been out for the first time in their Jackal vehicles on Hohne Training Area. As part of the move to A2020 the SCOTS DG are now Light Cavalry giving them the manouevrabliity on the battlefield as part of the Adaptable Force. The low level exercise was designed to introduce the soldiers to the skills required when operating on the Jackal and to rehearse the drills required for contingency operations. The exercise will form the basis of the Regimental Standard Operating Procedures. Photographer - SSgt Mark Nesbit RLC (Army Photographer)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

British defence Giant BAE systems Hyper Volocity Projectiles. The HVP is a next-generation, common, low drag, guided projectile capable of completing multiple missions for gun systems such as the Navy 5-Inch, 155-mm, and future railguns. Types of missions performed will depend on gun system and platform. The program goal is to address mission requirements in the areas of Naval Surface Fire Support , Cruise Missile Defense, Anti-Surface Warfare and other future Naval mission areas. Mission performance will vary from gun system, launcher or ship. HVP’s low drag aerodynamic design enables high-velocity, maneuverability and decreased time-to-target. These attributes coupled with accurate guidance electronics provide low-cost mission effectiveness against current threats and the ability to adapt to air and surface threats of the future.






Archerfish Mine Neutralization System. Archerfish is an expendable mine neutraliser or single shot mine disposal system. It is capable of overcoming the threat of modern mines which have become increasingly resistant to traditional methods of mine disposal.






LRLAP, 5" Standard Guided Projectile, 5" Standard Guided Saboted Projectile, and Advanced Precision Kill Weapon (APKWS™) System






Electromagnetic Railgun. Capable of hurling projectiles at an incredible 5,400mph, high-energy electromagnetic railguns, long a staple of science fiction, promise to revolutionize warfare.






Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System






Our Armored Multi-Purpose Vehicle (AMPV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Back view of the M109A6 PIM vehicle







BAE Systems-led Technology Development (TD) phase JLTV - The Valanx






BAE Systems-led Technology Development (TD) phase JLTV - The Valanx






RG PROTECTOR MINE PROTECTED ARMORED PERSONNEL CARRIER. Utilisation of a total commercial drive train, makes this an extremely affordable vehicle. The RG Protector, in the 6x6 configuration, can seat up to 18 crew members.






BAE Hawk Advanced Jet Trainer cockpit in service with many foreign nations.The Hawk is still in production in the UK and under licence in India by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) with over 900 Hawks sold to 18 operators around the world.






Advanced Threat Infrared Countermeasures (ATIRCM) 
The Advanced Threat Infrared Countermeasures (ATIRCM) system is the most reliable laser-based, directable countermeasures system in combat service today, protecting helicopters against attack by infrared-guided missiles.











BAE systems cutting edge technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

New upgraded Warriors on a live firing exercise at Castlemartin (UK) 
Newly upgraded Warrior vehicles take part in a live firing exercise with the Mercian Armoured Infantry Company, at Castlemartin in the United Kingdom. Following the exercise, the modified and up-armored Warriors were deployed into Afghanistan with troops from the Mercian regiment. The Warrior is the only tracked infantry vehicle in theatre and so can get to places that wheeled vehicles cannot, enabling the infantry to engage the enemy more effectively in difficult terrain.






The CV90 with Adaptive Armour installed. ADAPTIV – A UNIQUE CAMOUFLAGE SYSTEM(this new stealth tank needs a whole thread of its own)





Pictured are Royal Marines from 42 Cdo getting the rounds down from WIMIC landrovers during OP TELIC Iraq 2003. This picture is rather poingant, as three of the lads pictured did not return home.












CPOA(PHOT) Tam McDonald FLEET Photographic Media Team (North). Pictured is HMS TIRELES conducting boat drills with elements of 539 Sqn Boat Troop and 148 Battery. The serial was conducted on Loch Long off the West Coast of Scotland.







US/UK troops gather round General M W Hgaee for his speech at camp commando.







Sea King firing it's flares to distract the 'SAM'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

HMS Vanguard SSBN returns to Scotland.







A soldier of the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (1RRF), stands guard at Checkpoint Abpashak East with a Combat Shotgun in Helmand, Afghanistan.Soldiers of 1st Battalion The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (1RRF) have handed over control of Check Point Abpashak East to the Afghan security forces.CP Abpashak East becomes the latest checkpoint in the Nahr-e Saraj district to be handed over to the Afghan Uniformed Police (AUP) as they continue to grow in strength.The Fusiliers have been deployed in the district since March, operating in support of their Afghan partners along the Helmand River valley, the key route Highway One and the Nahr-e Bugra (NEB) Canal.







A soldier on a quad bike looks on as a Royal Air Force Chinook lands at Forward Operating Base Shawquat to drop off troops, post and supplies off at the base in Helmand Province, Afghanistan.






Soldiers with 16 Air Assault Brigade are pictured attacking the enemy through smoke during Exercise Eagle's Eye in Italy.The eyes and ears of the British Army's rapid reaction force have been put through their paces on a demanding training exercise in Italy.Exercise Eagles Eye saw 16 Air Assault Brigade troops, who specialise in reconnaissance, work alongside the Italian Brigata Paracadutisti Folgore. The aim of the training was to test the full range of Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition, and Reconnaissance (ISTAR) capabilities and share techniques and tactics with their Italian counterparts.The exercise built up to a simultaneous parachute drop near Siena and helicopter assault on a strongpoint in Monte Romano, near Rome. Advance forces had secured and marked the drop and landing zones, checked the routes off and carried out surveillance of the strongpoint to identify targets to be hit by air and artillery strikes.







A soldier from Fiji serving with 662 Squadron, 3 Regiment, Army Air Corp (AAC) in Afghanistan, loads rockets into the launcher of an Apache helicopter at Camp Bastion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

British army wolfhound





AVRE in Canada





Challenger 2 tank near the Bergen-Hohne training area, Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Loading a Sea King Helicopter onto a RAF C17 for Return to UK From Afghanistan*

Joint Movements Unit (JMU) personnel work slowly and carefully to load a Royal Navy Sea King helicopter onto an RAF C17 aircraft to be sent back to the UK. With the end of Operation Herrick near the Sea King was no longer required in Afghanistan. JMU staff were kept very busy sending kit and equipment back to the UK for future, as it became surplus to requirements in Afghanistan. On 18 Jul 14, Joint Movements Unit (JMU) personnel began removing the last two Sea King Helicopters from Afghanistan. The helicopters are no longer required on Operation Herrick and will be returned to the UK in an RAF C17 aircraft. The Sea King is a very snug fit in the cargo hold of the C17 and requires very slow and precise loading to ensure that neither aircraft is damaged.















*HMS Dragon leaves Portsmouth on deployment *Portsmouth-based warship HMS Dragon sailed today on a routine seven-month Atlantic Patrol Tasking. Less than a year after she returned from operations in the Gulf and Eastern Mediterranean the Type 45 destroyer will take over from HMS Iron Duke to continue the UK's commitment to the region building on the UK's strong ties with its allies. During her time away Dragon will visit several ports in the South Atlantic and Pacific Oceans as well as visiting a number of West African States to build on UK relationships.


















*Gallipoli gunboat to open to the public for centenary commemorations*

The only surviving British ship from the Gallipoli campaign will be opened to the public for the first time for the battle's 100th anniversary. Monitor HMS M33 once shelled Turkish positions in the Dardanelles during the ill-fated campaign to advance up the peninsula, seize Constantinople and knock the Ottoman Empire out of World War 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Sea King Mk4 Trains with French NavyMistral FS Dixmude @FrenchPilot ,@Taygibay *










A Sea King Mk4 from 845 Naval Air Squadron of the Commando Helicopter Force seized a rare opportunity to visit and train with the French Naval Ship, FS Dixmude. This provided an excellent opening to exercise UK/FR interoperability, with both the UK and France having key roles to play in leading and shaping the defence and security of Europe.

*Longest Sniper Shot In The World By A British Soldier On The Taliban*

The current record is held by British sniper Corporal of Horse (CoH) Craig Harrison, who recorded a 2,475 m (2,707 yd) shot in November 2009 also during in the War in Afghanistan; in which he shot two static machine gunners consecutively. Confirmed by GPS, Craig Harrison (UK) of the UK's Household Cavalry killed two Taliban insurgents from a distance of 2,474 metres (2,706 yd; 1.537 mi) in November 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*First batch of the British Army Challenger II arrives in Poland for exercises with Polish army. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

London-Berlin in talks
The United Kingdom is offering their German allies 4-6 Type 26 Global combat ships for the German MKS-180 program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*British Army soldiers on training in Latvia.The British Army is deploying Typhoon fighter jets and 1000 troops to Baltic states(Latvia,Estonia and Lithuania) to help deter any Russian aggression.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> London-Berlin in talks
> The United Kingdom is offering their German allies 4-6 Type 26 Global combat ships for the German MKS-180 program
> View attachment 281409



Yes bro. Germany, Canada, Australia are all interested in Royal navy new type 26 global combat ship. Contract has already been awarded to BAE , Construction set to begin next year and all of them will be operational by 2020 for escorting the mighty Queen Elizabeth class carriers.

*GLOBAL COMBAT SHIP*




The Global Combat Ship will be a highly capable and versatile multi-mission warship designed to support anti-submarine warfare, air defence and general purpose operations anywhere on the world’s oceans.
With the design and development underpinned by battle proven pedigree of Royal Navy warships, the Global Combat Ship will be capable of undertaking a wide range of roles from high intensity conflict to humanitarian assistance. It will be capable of operating independently or as a key asset within a task group.





All variants of will share a common acoustically quiet hull and will take full advantage of modular design and open systems architecture to facilitate through-life support and upgrades as new technology develops. This will ensure the Global Combat Ship remains relevant to future maritime demands and delivers an adaptable design with the ability to accommodate sub-systems to meet individual country needs.




*Programme*
The UK programme to develop the Type 26 Global Combat Ship for the Royal Navy is underway.
A joint team of engineers from BAE Systems and UK Ministry of Defence is working to develop a detailed design and support solution for the ship ready for manufacture. The Type 26 will replace the UK’s Type 23 frigates, with the first set to enter service in the early 2020s and the last remaining in service beyond the middle of the century.



*Partnerships*
BAE Systems has a proven track-record in licencing warship designs and combat systems to international customers and partners, enabling local build which enhances skills and improves in-service support.
The UK has committed to working with prospective international partners through a series of bilateral relationships to learn more about their requirements and ensure these can be met through the Global Combat Ship, with the potential to integrate systems specific to their individual requirements. Sufficient commonality will be retained to create opportunities for sharing training, operational experience and shipbuilding skills, each of which offers enormous value in bringing friendly maritime nations together.



*Mission capability*
Versatility of roles is enabled by the Integrated Mission Bay and Hanger, capable of supporting multiple helicopters, UUVs, boats, mission loads and disaster relief stores. A launcher can be provided for fixed wing UAV operation and the Flight Deck is capable of landing a Chinook helicopter for transport of embarked forces.



*Principal Weapons and Sensors (UK Type 26)*
Artisan 3D radar
Sonar 2087
Sea Ceptor anti-air missiles
Medium calibre gun

*Propulsion *
2 x electric motors
4 high speed diesel generators
Gas turbine direct drive

*Accommodation *
Accommodation, health and recreation services for 208 crew and 118 core complement

*Main dimensions *
Displacement 6,900 tonnes
Length 149.9 metres
Maximum beam 20.8 metres

*Performance *
Top speed 26+ knots
Range 7,000 nautical miles in Electric-Motor (EM) drive






Global Combat Ship | BAE Systems | United Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

British troops with a Javelin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Continued from British troops in Latvia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Royal Artillery troops fire L118 Howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Typhoons on their way to Asia in September 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes bro. Germany, Canada, Australia are all interested in Royal navy new type 26 global combat ship. Contract has already been awarded to BAE , Construction set to begin next year and all of them will be operational by 2020 for escorting the mighty Queen Elizabeth class carriers.
> 
> *GLOBAL COMBAT SHIP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Global Combat Ship will be a highly capable and versatile multi-mission warship designed to support anti-submarine warfare, air defence and general purpose operations anywhere on the world’s oceans.
> With the design and development underpinned by battle proven pedigree of Royal Navy warships, the Global Combat Ship will be capable of undertaking a wide range of roles from high intensity conflict to humanitarian assistance. It will be capable of operating independently or as a key asset within a task group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All variants of will share a common acoustically quiet hull and will take full advantage of modular design and open systems architecture to facilitate through-life support and upgrades as new technology develops. This will ensure the Global Combat Ship remains relevant to future maritime demands and delivers an adaptable design with the ability to accommodate sub-systems to meet individual country needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Programme*
> The UK programme to develop the Type 26 Global Combat Ship for the Royal Navy is underway.
> A joint team of engineers from BAE Systems and UK Ministry of Defence is working to develop a detailed design and support solution for the ship ready for manufacture. The Type 26 will replace the UK’s Type 23 frigates, with the first set to enter service in the early 2020s and the last remaining in service beyond the middle of the century.
> 
> 
> 
> *Partnerships*
> BAE Systems has a proven track-record in licencing warship designs and combat systems to international customers and partners, enabling local build which enhances skills and improves in-service support.
> The UK has committed to working with prospective international partners through a series of bilateral relationships to learn more about their requirements and ensure these can be met through the Global Combat Ship, with the potential to integrate systems specific to their individual requirements. Sufficient commonality will be retained to create opportunities for sharing training, operational experience and shipbuilding skills, each of which offers enormous value in bringing friendly maritime nations together.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mission capability*
> Versatility of roles is enabled by the Integrated Mission Bay and Hanger, capable of supporting multiple helicopters, UUVs, boats, mission loads and disaster relief stores. A launcher can be provided for fixed wing UAV operation and the Flight Deck is capable of landing a Chinook helicopter for transport of embarked forces.
> 
> 
> 
> *Principal Weapons and Sensors (UK Type 26)*
> Artisan 3D radar
> Sonar 2087
> Sea Ceptor anti-air missiles
> Medium calibre gun
> 
> *Propulsion *
> 2 x electric motors
> 4 high speed diesel generators
> Gas turbine direct drive
> 
> *Accommodation *
> Accommodation, health and recreation services for 208 crew and 118 core complement
> 
> *Main dimensions *
> Displacement 6,900 tonnes
> Length 149.9 metres
> Maximum beam 20.8 metres
> 
> *Performance *
> Top speed 26+ knots
> Range 7,000 nautical miles in Electric-Motor (EM) drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Combat Ship | BAE Systems | United Kingdom


Though it is very weird since the German MoD usually picks domestic naval designs but oh well hopefully we procure the Type 26 GCS vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Europe's largest defence contractor BAE Systems is wasting no time, assembling Europe's largest 2nd supercarrier HMS Prince of Wales

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Late last year.........
*3,000 UK troops into Sierra Leone to set up military blockades to restrict movement*

Chief of the General Staff General Sir Nick Carter heads review of UK response to disease
One suggestion is to use Royal Navy ships to patrol its coastal waters
Oxfam said lack of Western military personnel in West Africa puts lives at risk
Charity wants troops to deliver vital supplies and build treatment centres






















Crew members of RFA Argus make last minute calls before they sail for Sierra Leone

HMS Tyne, a River-class offshore patrol vessel of the Royal Navy, patrols the Clyde coast off Gourock during Exercise Joint Warrior.







HMS Enterprise, one of two Echo-class hydrographic/oceanographic survey vessels of the Royal Navy, heads out at the start of Exercise Joint Warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 18, 2014). The British Royal Navy type 23 Duke Class Frigate, HMS Argyll (F231), sails alongside the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) during a group sail exercise. Theodore Roosevelt is currently underway conducting training for future deployments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Warrior recovery vehicles and Challenger 2 main battle tanks sit side by side waiting to depart Germany for Exercise Black Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*United Kingdom Oversea Military Base, Gibraltar , Mediterranean sea.*


































Note on the subs back is a mini-sub or pod which can be launched under water to carry special forces and royal marine commandos to their destinations covertly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Royal air force at Akrotiri base.
E-3 AWAC




Tornado




Eurofighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain's naval military base in Gibraltar Mediterranean sea. Continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

RAF Atlas A400M










32 UK-funded pickup trucks to assist efforts to defeat Ebola in Sierra Leone have been loaded aboard RFA Argus during a planned stop in Gibraltar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Training exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

This diagram shows the current progress of 2nd 72,000 tons Queen Elizabeth class carrier "HMS Prince of Wales"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

@mike2000 is back keep the pics coming lad




mike2000 is back said:


>


i thought we retired those?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*NATO Summit, Wales, UK.* My little daughter was part of the school children who welcomed Obama in wales last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*NATO Summit, Wales, UK.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

_A Mastiff armoured vehicle onboard a RAF C17 waiting to be returned to the UK from Camp Bastion in July 2014. The Joint Movement Unit personnel take great care in loading their cargo onto the C17 in order not to cause damage to either the cargo or the aircraft itself.



_

Future Anti-Surface Guided Weapon (Heavy) (FASGW(H)) and FASGW (Light) missiles will be integrated, tested and installed onto 28 Wildcat helicopters by 2020. Capable of targeting small boats, fast attack craft and targets on land, each airframe is able to carry up to twenty missiles.
_



_


Merlin helicopters from Royal Naval Air Station Culdrose have been busy near their West Cornwall Base getting to grips with the launching of practice torpedoes.
_



_


Lightning shoots across the Afghan sky over troops and vehicles with The Highlanders, 4th Battalion Royal Regiment of Scotland (4SCOTS)_._
_



_


Type 23 frigate HMS Argyll is pictured berthed beside the MV Carnival Liberty cruise liner during a visit to Grand Turk in the Caribbean.
_



_


The A400M aircraft, when in RAF service, will be named ATLAS and the RAF will take delivery of its first of 22 aircraft in Autumn 2014 with deliveries expected to be complete by 2019.
_



_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*F-35 and Typhoon perform interoperability testing.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Joint Warrior 2015 *

As the fifth largest economy in the world, the UK has responsibilities towards its allies and partners. But Britain also has global ambitions namely to protect the seaways underpinning the country's prosperity. The Royal Navy plays a crucial role in fostering these enduring and lasting alliances with other nations.

When diplomacy fails, the UK has to be ready to protect its interests and its allies. What's more, as a member of NATO and the UN, the UK also acts to support the enforcement of UN resolutions and come to the aid of our allies. This is where the Royal Navy comes in: we train to go where we are needed at by sea, land or air and deploy our forces with the aim of restoring peace.

Joint Warrior will feature more than 22 warships and submarines, 52 fixed wing aircraft, and a total of nearly 3,500 personnel from the various participating nations. Participating nations include the UK, US, the Netherlands, France, Denmark, Norway, Spain, Germany, Lithuania, Belgium, Poland, Estonia, and Latvia with the US Navy's Commander Destroyer Squadron 26 assuming overall command of the task group. Coordinating events will be around 150 additional military personnel, many of them Reservists, who will operate from HM Naval Base Clyde for two weeks.

Joint Warrior | Royal Navy



*Operation Enduring Freedom : French frigate Courbet, HMS Bulwark and german frigate Schleswig Holstein



































Royal Navy attack sub "HMS Astute" already deployed off coast of Iraq





HMS Astute leaving Gibraltar early this month.






A ROYAL Navy attack submarine is already deployed in the Persian Gulf The Herald can reveal.

Royal Navy attack sub already deployed off coast of Iraq | Plymouth Herald*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*PM visit to Camp Bastion, Afghanistan 2014.*

Prime Minister David Cameron visited the Capital of Afghanistan, Kabul. His visit comes as British Forces come to the end of their time in the country. During his visit the PM met with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, and their Chief Executive Abdullah. Both leaders held a joint a Press Conference, where they spoke about Britain's involvement within the country and the future of Afghanistan. The PM also traveled to the multinational military base Camp Bastion where he met and spoke to the troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*British Army Transports Additional Tanks to NATO Exercise in Eastern Europe*
The Kings Royal Hussars is the UK's Lead Armoured Battlegroup operating the Challenger 2 Main Battle Tank. The Battle-group will total approximately 1300 personnel, 100 armoured vehicles and 250 other vehicles and will be the UK's biggest armoured deployment in Eastern Europe since 2008 as tensions with Russia and Europe/NATO rise. 1st Battalion The Royal Welsh which is also providing personnel and vehicles to the exercise is the Lead Armoured Infantry Battalion in the British Army. The battalion is equipped with the Warrior Armoured Fighting Vehicle, enabling it to move swiftly around the battlefield delivering troops to the heart of the battle. Warriors are due to be transported from Tidworth to Marchwood next week and then onward to Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Exercise Anakonda with 3PARA and 16th Polish Airborne Battalion*

Paratroopers from 16 Air Assault Brigade have built bridges to their Polish counterparts as they train together on a NATO exercise in Poland to practise capturing bridges. Exercise Anakonda has seen A Company, 3rd Battalion The Parachute Regiment (A Coy, 3 PARA) work with the Polish 16th Airborne Battalion, 16 Batalion Powietrznodsantowy. The troops have planned and carried out missions side by side, to improve their understanding of the similarities and differences between so that they are better prepared to operate together.The fortnight-long training at Drawsko Pomorski in north-west Poland is part of a programme of joint exercises and immediate assurance measures designed to reassure NATO allies in Eastern Europe. The exercise culminated in a joint parachute assault, with troops jumping from an RAF Hercules and Polish CASA C-295 to capture bridges on the training area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Air Force Hand Over Merlin to Royal Navy*

Today marked the end of an era for the Royal Air Force and the start of a new one for the Royal Navy as the official handover of the Merlin helicopter took place in a formal ceremony at RAF Benson in Oxfordshire. The formal Royal parade marked the next stage in the transition of the Merlin helicopter from the Support Helicopter Force to the Commando Helicopter Force, a move that was introduced in the Strategic Defence and Security Review. Since 2012, aircrew and engineers from the Commando Helicopter Force of the Royal Navy have been integrated into the Merlin Force at RAF Benson; working alongside their Royal Air Force counterparts to absorb over a decade of experience of operating and maintaining the technologically advanced aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Army's Next Generation Eye in the Sky Takes Flight in Afghanistan* *January 2015*

The Ministry of Defence has announced that the Army's next generation of Unmanned Air System (UAS), Watchkeeper, is now fully operational in Afghanistan.This new capability is providing force protection for British troops as they prepare to draw down from Afghanistan by the end of this year.Footage released today shows Watchkeeper carrying out surveillance tasks and gaining situational awareness via its cutting edge cameras and radar capability, a new asset for the UK's Armed Forces.Defence Secretary, Michael Fallon, made the announcement on a visit to Kabul alongside Chief of the Defence Staff, General Sir Nicholas Houghton who also visited Camp Bastion where he met the Army personnel and saw Watchkeeper flying operationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Red Arrows flying in formation over the Al Hamra Tower in Kuwait City.This image shows the Red Arrows arriving in Kuwait, signalling their arrival with white smoke for a flypast over the citya. For the 50th anniversary of the Red Arrows the Team embarked on a Middle East Tour, visiting several countries including Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait and the UAE.
_



_


Paratroopers land following the 70th anniversary re-enactment of the iconic World War airborne operation at Arnhem. The parachute drop was marked with an airborne jump onto the original British landing zone 'Y' at Ede. Soldiers from 16 Air Assault Brigade joined veterans, Dutch civilians and airborne troops from across the world to mark the 70th anniversary of a Second World War operation that defined the character of the British Army's airborne forces_._
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Merry Christmas to our brave armed forces, whether they are at home or abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

I am wondering does UK have army base in Australia?


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Marines Commandos*

Royal Marines Launch Final Assault on Exercise Albanian Lion. As darkness began to cover their tracks Royal Marine Commandos launched their final assault on a disused submarine base in Albania as part of a long-planned annual exercise.Alpha and Bravo Companies from 40 Commando were landed ashore by Landing Craft Utility (LCU) and Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel (LCVP) in preparation for the attack on the Porto Palermo Submarine Base, Albania.As part of Exercise Albanian Lion the Royal Marines joined up with Albanian forces to practise their core amphibious fighting skills, with the objective to recapture the base from opposing forces.While pushing their way forward the men were met with fierce resistance as the enemy used the tunnels of the submarine pens to their advantage, ensuring a challenging fight. Several hours later and, once the tunnels were cleared, Delta company then launched their own attack on enemy occupying higher ground after being landed on nearby beaches by Chinook (CH47) helicopters.

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> I am wondering does UK have army base in Australia?



No bro. We have just British Indian ocean territories in Asia British Indian Ocean Territory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (plus our military base in Brunei). No military base in Australia itself that i know of.

If you want to know more about our past to present deployments then check this map. 

*The last 60 years saw the partial disintegration of the Commonwealth, but our datagraphic shows that Britain has still been an active force around the world; a near-constant presence in all four corners of the globe*





Each coloured flag represents a different decade of activity, and the number within is the peak number of troops committed in that country at that time







Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

*Typhoon jets with long-range strike capability*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
Typhoon jets to get long-range strike capability - News stories - GOV.UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

London's affiliated warship HMS Westminster has sailed through the Thames Barrier and will today host guests to demonstrate her capability. The Type-23 frigate will also open her gangway to the public on Saturday where people will be able to glimpse life on board a Royal Navy warship. I was aboard this ship late last year during her open day visit.

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Autonomous Systems Technology Related Airborne Evaluation & Assessment*_ (_*ASTRAEA*_) A UAV test bed aircraft known as 'The Flying Test Bed', which can fly as if it were an Uninhabited Air Vehicle (UAV), has been undergoing a series of flight trials and completed it's first maiden flight of a surrogate UAV in UK shared airspace . The flight is part of the UK industry-led programme focused on developing the technologies, systems, facilities, procedures and regulations that will allow UAVs to operate safely and routinely in civil airspace over the UK. _
_



_

_



_

The Archerfish Mine Neutralization System (left) and the Artisan 3D Radar (right)_._
_



_


SkeetIR Thermal Sight & RED-I Helmet Mounted Display.
_



_


M88 Hercules Recovery Vehicle (left) and Armored Multi-Purpose Vehicle (right). BAE Systems
_



_

An Army Air Corps Apache takes part in a dramatic display at the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford, one of the biggest international Airshows in the world.The Apache attack helicopter can operate in all weathers, day or night and detect, classify and prioritise up to 256 potential targets in a matter of seconds. It carries a mix of weapons including rockets, Hellfire missiles and a 30mm chain gun, as well as a state of the art fully integrated defensive aid suite.In addition to the distinctive Longbow radar located above the rotor blades, this aircraft is equipped with a day TV system, thermal imaging sight and direct view optics.






Lancasters Vera & Thumper fly towards the Derwent Dam in the Derwent Valley on route to RAF Coningsby.






Seen here the first pre-production prototype of the Scout Specialist Vehicle (SV) at the UKâ€™s biggest military vehicle demonstration, Defence Vehicle Dynamics (DVD). The vehicle is part of the Future Rap[id Effect System (FRES).The event, held at Millbrook near Milton Keynes, brings together the MoDâ€™s equipment and support organisation (DE&S), the Army and industry to showcase the vehicles used by the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Royal air force AH-64s and a CH-47


----------



## mike2000 is back

*NATO Summit, Wales, UK. 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*NATO Summit, Wales, UK.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Navy flagship HMS Bulwark leaves Plymouth to lead international exercise.*

HMS Bulwark leads major amphibious deployment. The amphibious command and control ship, carrying Royal Marines and a range of all-terrain vehicles, will be joined by recently refurbished HMS Ocean and other ships from the UK's high readiness Response Force Task Group when they join forces. The routine annual four-month deployment, named Cougar 14, includes a series of demanding amphibious and maritime-based exercises with partner nations throughout the Mediterranean and Middle East region and ensures that the task group is ready to respond to any contingency the UK Government directs upon it.




























*RAF A400M Atlas*


----------



## mike2000 is back

GR-FORD!


















Q-LIZZY!






Voyager taking off from RAF Akrotiri. Mid air-refuelling with Tornado GR4's involved in last night's humanitarian mission to Northern Iraq


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF - RC-135W Rivet Joint deployed in Iraq.*

RC-135 is a family of large reconnaissance aircraft built used by the United States Air Force and Royal Air Force to support theatre and national level intelligence consumers with near real-time on-scene collection, analysis and dissemination capabilities. Its sensor suite allows the mission crew to detect, identify and geolocate signals throughout the electromagnetic spectrum. The mission crew can then forward gathered information in a variety of formats to a wide range of consumers via Rivet Joint's extensive communications suite.

_



_
_



_


Royal Air Force Tornado jets, RC-135 Rivet Joint signals intelligent plane, Chinook helicopters, C-130J and C-17 Globe Master III transport aircraft are now in Cyprus ahead of carrying out humanitarian aid in northern Iraq, where hundreds of thousands of Yazidi are stranded on mountains to avoid being slaughtered by Islamic State (IS)_._

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

Royal airforce F-35

_




_


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Royal Fleet Auxiliary is a sophisticated global operation with a fleet of highly specialised ships owned by the United Kingdoms Ministry of Defence. The RFA enables ships of the United Kingdom Royal Navy to maintain operations around the world. Its primary role is to supply the Royal Navy with fuel, ammunition and supplies, normally by replenishment at sea (RAS). It also transports Army and Royal Marine personnel, as well as supporting training exercises.

The RFA counts a forward repair ship and landing vessels amongst its assets. RFA personnel are members of the Ministry of Defence civil service who wear Merchant Navy rank insignia with naval uniforms and are under naval discipline when the vessel is engaged on warlike operations. RFA vessels are commanded and crewed by these civilians, augmented with regular and reserve Royal Navy personnel to perform specialised military functions such as operating and maintaining helicopters or providing hospital facilities. The RFA is funded out of the UK defence budget and the Commodore commanding the RFA is directly responsible to the Royal Navy Commander-in-Chief Fleet (CINCFLEET).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Fleet Auxiliary (RFA)*


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Fleet Auxiliary (RFA)*


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Fleet Auxiliary (RFA)*


----------



## mike2000 is back

Four Tide-class tankers (37,000 tonnes) have been ordered for the Royal Navy and are being built. which will replace the remaining Leaf and Rover vessels of the Royal Fleet Auxiliary. They will enter service in 2016 with the Royal Fleet Auxiliary and Royal Navy thus boosting the Royal navy's global reach..









Artist's impression of a new Royal Fleet Auxiliary tanker completing a replenishment at sea with a Type 45 destroyer.











With Queen Elizabeth class carrier.

Defense Tech reports on BAE Systems CORAX Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV), an unmanned fighter with stealth features whose early models look somewhat like the USA's Darkstar technology demonstrator. The US and British armed forces believe these pilotless planes will play an increasingly vital role on 21st Century battlefields.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Trooping The Colour 2015*

The custom of Trooping the Colour dates back to the time of Charles II in the 17th. Century when the Colours of a regiment were used as a rallying point in battle and were therefore trooped in front of the soldiers every day to make sure that every man could recognise those of his own regiment. In London, the Foot Guards used to do this as part of their daily Guard Mounting on Horse Guards and the ceremonial of the modern Trooping the Colour parade is along similar lines. The first traceable mention of The Sovereign's Birthday being 'kept' by the Grenadier Guards is in 1748 and again, after George III became King in 1760, it was ordered that parades should mark the King's Birthday. From the accesssion of George IV they became, with a few exceptions and notably the two World Wars, an annual event.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Trooping The Colour 2015*


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Parachute Regiment and 16 Air Assault Brigade*

16 Air Assault Brigade (16 Air Asslt Bde) is a formation of the British Army based in Colchester in the county of Essex. It is the Army's rapid response airborne formation and is the only Operational Brigade in the British Army capable of delivering Air Manoeuvre, Air Assault and Airborne operations. It was formed as part of the defence reforms implemented by the Strategic Defence Review on 1 September 1999 by the merging of 24 Airmobile Brigade and elements of 5th Airborne Brigade. This grouping created a highly mobile brigade of parachute units and airmobile units which employ helicopters. It is the only airborne brigade within the British Army, and in line with current Dress Regulations members of parachute regiment wear the maroon beret.

The Parachute Regiment, colloquially known as the Paras, is the Airborne Infantry of the British Army. One battalion is permanently under the command of the Director Special Forces in the Special Forces Support Group. The other battalions are the parachute infantry component of the British Army's rapid response formation 16 Air Assault Brigade. It is the only line infantry regiment that has not been amalgamated with another unit since the end of the Second World War. Members of the Parachute Regiment are often colloquially known to the rest of the army and the British public as the "Paras".

The Parachute Regiment was formed during the Second World War and eventually raised 17 battalions. In Europe, these battalions formed part of the 1st Airborne Division, the 6th Airborne Division and the 2nd Independent Parachute Brigade. Another three battalions served with the British Indian Army in India and Burma. The regiment took part in six major parachute assault operations in North Africa, Italy, Greece, France, the Netherlands and Germany, often landing ahead of all other troops. the regular army battalions have taken part in operations in Suez, Cyprus, Borneo, Aden, Northern Ireland, the Falklands, the Balkans, Sierra Leone, Iraq and Afghanistan, at times being reinforced by men from the reserve battalion.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Parachute Regiment and 16 Air Assault Brigade*


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Parachute Regiment and 16 Air Assault Brigade*


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Parachute Regiment and 16 Air Assault Brigade*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Desert Hawk 3 UAS*

A soldier from the Royal Artillery prepares to launch the Desert Hawk 3 UAS (Unmanned Air System) over Salisbury Plain during a training exercise.

Desert Hawk is an extremely versatile and small Unmanned Aerial System designed for discrete operations. It is operated normally at the company level but is equally well employed above and below this. It has an extremely good record proven over the last year and is supporting 16 Air Assault Brigade in Afghanistan against the taliban. It provides an excellent 'over the hill' view for commanders on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Red Arrows and RAF F-35*




















RAF red arrow and RAF Vulcan Bombers









Red Arrows and Typhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Red Arrows*





Red Arrows and RAF Tornado fighters









with the now defunct Concorde


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF F-35B Lightning II*

One of the United Kingdom F-35B Lightning II 5th generation aircraft is silhouetted at Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, USA in the early morning sun, prior to the day's training sorties. Personnel from the Royal Navy and Royal Air Force were at Eglin AFB familiarising themselves with F-35 air and ground procedures. Several British defence companies like BAE systems and Rolls Royce are heavily involved in building the F-35. 

The F-35B Lightning II will place the UK at the forefront of fighter technology, giving the Royal Air Force a true multi-role all weather, day and night capability, able to operate from well-established land bases, deployed locations or the Queen Elizabeth Class Aircraft Carriers.


----------



## mike2000 is back

With 70,000 tons Queen Elizabeth class carriers a deadly mix











The Demon is a UAV designed by BAE Systems, as part of its "FLAVIIR" project. It has a novel aerodynamic control system which uses engine exhaust and bleed air to provide the aerodynamic forces usually provided by flaps, ailerons and elevators. It has been called the world's first "flapless" plane.












The BAE Systems HERTI is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) developed by the British company BAE Systems. HERTI stands for "High Endurance Rapid Technology Insertion" and was developed in Warton, United Kingdom. The HERTI airframe is based on a motor glider designed by Jaroslaw Janowski of J&AS Aero Design. Its first flight was in December 2004 at the Australian Woomera test range where much of the test flight programme has been undertaken. HERTI was also the first UAV to fly in the UK with the flight being certified by the United Kingdom Civil Aviation Authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) is a British intelligence and security agency responsible for providing signals intelligence (SIGINT) and information assurance to the British government and armed forces. Based in "The Doughnut", in the suburbs of Cheltenham, it operates under the formal direction of the Joint Intelligence Committee (JIC) alongside the Security Service (MI5), the Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) and Defence Intelligence (DI). GCHQ is the responsibility of the UK Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs, but it is not a part of the Foreign Office and its Director ranks as a Permanent Secretary.





Watchkeeper is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) for all weather, Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance (ISTAR). Watchkeeper provides enhanced UAV capability that will enable commanders to detect and track targets for long periods, without the need to deploy troops into potentially sensitive or dangerous areas. The system is capable of rapid deployment and operations anywhere in the world and will support the information requirements of all three services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Challenger tanks from the squadron "B" 17/21 Lancers Regiment of the British Army during participation in "Operation Desert Storm" against Iraq; January-February 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Officer Cadets march past the front of the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst (RMAS) Old College, followed by instructors and the College Adjutant on horseback. The Royal Military Academy Sandhurst in Surrey is where all officers in the British Army are trained to take on the responsibilities of leading the soldiers under their command.







A Challenger 2 tank on Castlemartin Ranges in Pembrokeshire, Wales. The newly amalgamated Royal Tank Regiment exercised Challenger 2 Main Battle Tanks on Castlemartin Ranges for the first time since its reformation.







Chinook helicopters from18 (B) Squadron practising desert operations during Exercise Vortex Warrior.18 (B) Sqn are based at Royal Air Force Odiham, Hampshire. The exercise is being conducted at US Naval Air Facility, El Centro, in Southern California. The purpose of the intense training programme is to exploit similarities in climate and desert conditions between California and Afghanistan in order to prepare the Squadron pilots, aircrew, ground crew, and support personnel for imminent deployed operations.







A Royal Air Force Hercules C-130J transport tanker aircraft sits on the tarmac at Mount Pleasant Airfield in the Falkland Islands. The full passenger and cargo capability can be used while Voyager is configured for AAR operations. The cabin remains fully configured and the cargo compartments are unobstructed. On a typical deployment across the Atlantic, a single aircraft is able to refuel 4 Tornados and still carry 11,000lb (5000kg) of freight/passengers.







A Royal Air Force Voyager transport tanker aircraft sits on the tarmac at Mount Pleasant Airfield in the Falkland Islands. The full passenger and cargo capability can be used while Voyager is configured for AAR operations. The cabin remains fully configured and the cargo compartments are unobstructed. On a typical deployment across the Atlantic, a single aircraft is able to refuel 4 Tornados and still carry 11,000lb (5000kg) of freight/passengers.







A Royal Air Force Voyager passenger transport aircraft pictured at RAF Brize Norton on its return the UK with troops from Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Type 45 Advanced Air Defence Destroyers ($1.8bn per unit)*

Type 45 Air Defender and BAE Systems built Khareef-class corvette of the Royal Navy of Oman.







Four Type 45 class Destroyers together in Portsmouth before they begin 6 months deployment in the Middle East.












The now defunct Nimrod Maritime Patrol Aircraft shadowing HMS Daring.












HMS Dauntless on duty in the Med sea.





HMS Diamond escorting the Nimitz class aircraft carrier as part of the Carrier Strike Group (CSG) in the Persian Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*HMS Illustrious Hands Over to HMS Ocean 2014*

In a symbolic gesture the UK's outgoing helicopter carrier has handed over duties to her successor. In the waters off the south coast HMS Illustrious and HMS Ocean met this morning (Tuesday, 22 July 2014) and the baton of protecting the nation's interests handed between the two. The two ships steamed side by side, in the company of the frigate HMS Lancaster, to conduct the ceremonial handing over of their duties. HMS Illustrious then peeled away with HMS Lancaster escorting her on her final entry into Portsmouth. HMS Ocean will now go forward as the Royal Navy's helicopter landing platform and HMS Illustrious retired after 32 years of service.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Together with the UK Ministry of Defence (UK MOD) BAE revealed that Taranis, the Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle demonstrator, has successfully completed a second phase of flight testing in 2014. Taranis - the most advanced aircraft ever built by British engineers - flew in a fully a stealthy configuration, making it virtually invisible to radar during this latest set of trials. Taranis is a stealth unmanned combat aerial vehicle, designed to fly intercontinental missions, and will carry variety of precision missiles/bombs, enabling it to attack both aerial and ground targets. It is also capable of detecting, identifying and selecting the targets automatically by it's self. It will utilise stealth technology, giving it a low radar profile, and it will be controllable via satellite link from anywhere on Earth. Great Britain is now cooperating with France for the building of an advanced stealth Bomber UCAV similar to U.S X-47B


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Exercise Red Flag*

Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft from the UKs Royal Air Force are at Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada to take part in one of the world's leading air-to-air combat training exercises which begins this week. Red Flag is the United States Air Force's premier air-to-air combat training event. Participants typically include both US and allied nations combat air forces. The exercise gives pilots the experience of multiple, intensive air sorties in the safety of a training environment.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*BAE Systems Watchkeeper UAV in Afghanistan November 2014*








*BAE Systems Mantis UCAV armed with Paveway IV laser-guided bombs*








*RAF MQ9 Reaper UCAV armed with Hellfire and Brimstone "Fire and Forget" air-to-surface missiles. *


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Air Force Typhoons Intercept Russian Aircraft*

RAF Typhoons were scrambled to intercept multiple Russian aircraft as part of NATO's ongoing mission to police Baltic airspace.

The Typhoon aircraft, from 3 (Fighter) Squadron, were launched after four separate groups of aircraft were detected by NATO air defences in international airspace near to the Baltic States.

Once airborne, the British jets identified the aircraft as a Russian Tupolev Tu22 a Blackfire bomber, four Sukhoi Su27 a Flanker a fighters, one Beriev A50 a Mainstay a early warning aircraft and an Antonov An26 transport aircraft who appeared to be carrying out a variety of routine training. The Russian aircraft were monitored by the RAF Typhoons and escorted on their way. Britain has already deployed over 600 troops and fighter jets to baltic states of Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia to help them patrol their airspace and deter any Russian aggression. 




















*RAF Typhoon follows the Russian Stereguschiy-class corvette after detecting unidentified signal from it's helicopter in the Baltic Sea. *








RAF Typhoon air superiority fighter jets shadow the Russian bomber flies near the NATO air space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Apache Packed and Flown Back to UK*

On 14 July the Joint Movements Unit, assisted by troops of the Army Air Corps (AAC), successfully loaded an AH47 Apache helicopter onto a RAF C17 aircraft. The AAC helicopter is being returned to the UK, where it will under an intensive cleaning, servicing and inspection process. The helicopter was replaced as part of a routine rotation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@mike2000 is back Any recent pics/infos on the SAS ? or SBS ? 
And thank you for keeping this thread updated !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> @mike2000 is back Any recent pics/infos on the SAS ? or SBS ?
> And thank you for keeping this thread updated !



yes bro. SAS always has updates since they are always in action somewhere around the globe.

*How crack SAS team snared Jihadi John with DIY DRONES: Troops snuck deep inside Raqqa and launched 1lb helicopter to pin point British executioner before calling in air strike that wiped him out*

*Jihadi John - real name Mohammed Emwazi - was 'evaporated' by airstrike in ISIS's de facto capital of Raqqa in Syria*
*An SAS team tracked him down and called in the strike from just five miles outside of the terror group's stronghold*
*Eight special forces soldiers 'dug in' outside Raqqa and one assembled four 'nano helicopters' with cameras fitted*
*Drones were programmed to fly outside Emwazi's hideout and beamed footage to SAS HQ and US Central Command*
By MARC NICOL, DEFENCE CORRESPONDENT FOR THE MAIL ON SUNDAY

PUBLISHED: 01:23, 6 December 2015 | UPDATED: 14:11, 6 December 2015


A crack team from the SAS tracked down IS executioner Jihadi John and called in the air strike that killed him in Syria, it can be revealed today.

Until now the top-secret operation to eliminate the masked British extremist – who beheaded UK hostages Alan Henning and David Haines – was thought to have been conducted entirely from the air without any Western troops.

But The Mail on Sunday has learned that the perilous plan depended on a team of eight men from the Special Forces regiment risking their lives to penetrate deep inside the IS stronghold of Raqqa.

Scroll down for video







+6
Eight SAS soldiers sneaked to within five miles of ISIS's de facto capital of Raqqa in Syria and from there, they flew four 'nano helicopters' fitted with cameras that spied on Jihadi John







+6






+6

ISIS's chief executioner Jihadi John - real name Mohammed Emwazi - was evaporated near a clock tower where the terror group carried out several brutal executions


And the secret weapon used to identify Jihadi John was a 1lb helicopter drone launched by the soldiers.

The daring mission began in darkness on November 11 when two US Chinook helicopters skimmed low across the Syrian desert to land at an isolated spot.

Avoiding all roads, the team of soldiers drove in desert buggies 35 miles south towards Raqqa. At about 3am, they 'dug in' five miles outside the city, where they remained undetected.

The following evening, while the rest of the team were on lookout, one man assembled four 3ft nano-helicopters with infrared and night-vision cameras in the nose. They were pre-programmed to fly to Jihadi John's hideout – a six-storey building in Raqqa.

The first drone set off towards its target, then entered 'hover and stare' mode, recording the movements of IS suspects at a building near the Sharksa mosque.

It beamed footage by satellite back to SAS HQ in Hereford and the US Central Command in Doha, Qatar.



Read more: How crack SAS team snared Jihadi John with DIY DRONES | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

more and more........
*Hero SAS sniper foils suicide bomb attack by killing five jihadis with just THREE bullets*
*A HERO SAS sniper has foiled a terror attack by killing three jihadis and two ISIS guards - using just three bullets.*
By JOEY MILLAR
PUBLISHED: 06:51, Tue, Dec 15, 2015 | UPDATED: 08:07, Tue, Dec 15, 2015




GETTY

The SAS marksman took out five terrorists using just three bullets during the operation
The sharp-shooter took out three terrorists, at least two of whom were wearing explosive vests, as they made their way to carry out a suicide mission. 

The unnamed veteran, who joined the SAS a decade ago, saved potentially hundreds of lives by unleashing three well-aimed shots from a distance of 800m. 

The operation took place two weeks ago at a bomb factory around 10km outside the ISIS-occupied city of Mosul.




GETTY

A photo taken in ISIS-occupied Mosul, located near the operation, last year
The decision to open fire was given when three men were seen leaving the factory wearing heavy coats, despite the hot weather. 

This was an attempt to hide their suicide vests as they made their way to attack civilians in a nearby town, an attack which could have killed a huge number of innocent men, women and children. 




GETTY

A British soldier using a sniper during a mission
The sniper shot the first jihadi in the chest, detonating his explosive device and killing him instantly, along with two ISIS guards sat in a nearby car. 

The second terrorist was killed with a headshot, as he and the third man tried desperately to get back into the locked factory. 

The third jihadi also died when his explosive vest was set off by a third and final well-aimed shot from the colour sergeant. 

An Army source said: “This was a classic SAS mission. The unit had been operating in the area for several weeks, mainly working as spotters for air strikes and gathering intelligence.

“About three weeks ago the intelligence guys got information that a bomb factory had been set up in a nearby village.




GETTY

The targets were taken out from a distance of 800m

The unit was sent in to see if they could identify the house and the bombers.

“There were too many civilian homes nearby and children were often around so an airstrike was out of the question.






GETTY

A British Army sniper in action
With just three well-aimed shots that single team has probably saved the lives of hundreds of innocent people

Army source

“Instead, the SAS commander in Iraq decided to use a sniper team and the operation was a complete success.

“With just three well-aimed shots that single team has probably saved the lives of hundreds of innocent people.”


Hero SAS sniper foils terror attack by killing five extremists - with just THREE bullets | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## mike2000 is back

EPA
1 of 27
Abdelhamid Abaaoud posing with a Koran and the ISIS flag at an undisclosed location [EPA]

But at least one British MP believes boots on the ground in a non-combat role will not be enough to rid Libya of the barbaric death cult.

Tory Daniel Kawczynski, a member of the Commons Foreign Affairs Select Committee, suggested British air strikes could be needed to stop ISIS if it attempted to get hold of valuable oil fields in Libya.

He warned the terror group was shifting to Libya from Syria, where it is already being targeted by international forces including the UK.








He said: "We have to take them on, whether it's in Syria or whether it's in Libya. Now is the time to show extensive force against them, in coalition with other countries, to try to eliminate them.

"If we don't take them on in Syria and we don't take them on in Libya then we are leaving ourselves to the possibility that they will just magnify in strength, their tentacles will spread even further."

Express.co.uk reported this week that Daesh made another land grab in Libya in a bid to seize vast oil reserves and chemical works near the hometown of deposed dictator Colonel Gaddafi.

The radical Islamist regime has already claimed the Mediterranean coastal town of Sirte as its de facto North African capital.

Fighters have been drawn away from ISIS strongholds in Iraq and Syria after months of punishing airstrikes by Western and Russian jets.

French reconnaissance sorties recently found fighters were expanding east along the coast and inland in search of oilfields to bolster their income.

Islamic State Libya - Britain to send 1,000 troops to tackle spread of ISIS Daesh | World | News | Daily Express

*SAS troops in bitter battle to stop Taliban overunning key stronghold in Afghanistan*
*BRITISH troops have been deployed to the frontline in Afghanistan to help local forces prize back a key town after it was taken by the Taliban.*
By JAKE BURMAN
PUBLISHED: 10:00, Tue, Dec 22, 2015 | UPDATED: 11:32, Tue, Dec 22, 2015
39



GETTY

One unit of at least 30 SAS soldiers has been deployed
UK soldiers have been mobilised to help Nato forces seize Sangin in Helmand province from the terrorr group.

The Ministry of Defence said the troops would not take a combat role and would only provide advisory support.

But the deployment reportedly includes at least one SAS unit of around 30 soldiers who were backing American special forces and the Afghan National Army in the bid to retake the key town.

A spokesman for the MoD refused to comment on any operations involving the SAS.




GETTY

The Taliban have retaken control of the town
She said: "As part of the UK's ongoing contribution to Nato's Resolute Support Mission, a small number of UK personnel have deployed to Camp Shorabak in Helmand province in an advisory role.

"These personnel are part of a larger Nato team which is providing advice to the Afghan National Army. They are not deployed in a combat role and will not deploy outside the camp.

"In total the UK has around 450 troops in Afghanistan mentoring and supporting the Afghan National Defence and Security Forces and the Afghan Security Ministries."




GETTY

More than 100 UK troops lost their lives in and around Sangin



GETTY

The soldiers have been deployed to help retake Sangin
It is important that the West honours its commitment to protect the Afghan people

Lord Richards of Herstmonceux

Former Nato commander in Afghanistan General Lord Richards of Herstmonceux said Britain and its allies should be prepared to increase the number of support troops in the country if needed.

He said: "It is important that the West honours its commitment to protect the Afghan people as well as the memory of those who fought and died there to keep us safe from extremism."








Sangin was the scene of fierce fighting during the Afghan campaign, with more than 100 British troops losing their lives in and around the town.

From the start of operations in October 2001, 456 British forces personnel or MoD civilians were killed while serving in Afghanistan.

Nato's combat role in the country came to a close at the end of last year after a 13-year campaign.

SAS troops in bitter battle to stop Taliban overunning key stronghold in Afghanistan | UK | News | Daily Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*First Sea Ceptor Firings Are A Double Success*

*MBDA’s advanced air defence system for the British Army enters assessment phase.*

The trial demonstrated the functionality of Sea Ceptor’s Command and Control (C2) system and its ability to process data from a third party radar and then command an engagement by a CAMM missile.

The CAMMs both performed as expected, with their active Radio Frequency (RF) seeker acquiring the targets shortly after launch and staying in track until they intercepted their respective targets.

CAMM is to be used by the Royal Navy and Royal New Zealand Navy in the Sea Ceptor system and the British Army with the Future Local Area Air Defence System (FLAADS) Land system.

Missile systems, defence systems - MBDA missiles





















Four ROYAL NAVY RIVET CLASS OPVs under construction.2,000 tons. Lightly armed but capable of performing maritime patrols and economic zone management. Similar to US Coast Guard cutters of that size. To be commissioned in 2017 The River Class OPVs have evolved into an enhanced design already in service with the Brazilian Navy and Royal Thai Navy with further modifications to meet the requirements of the Royal Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*HMS Richmond successfully destroys sea-skimming targets*
15 December 2015

The UK Royal Navy's Duke-class type 23 frigate HMS Richmond (F239) has successfully test fired its the Seawolf Missile System as part of the live firing exercise off the south coast exercise areas.The trials involved the launch of two Seawolf surface-to-air missiles, which successfully hit the fast two designated sea skimming targets, and validated its capability.Aimed at offering a vital self-defence capability, the anti-air warfare system enables the type 23 frigate to protect itself, as well as other vessels from highly agile missile and fast jet attacks. Integrated with command to line-of-sight (CLOS) guidance and radar and electro-optic tracking capabilities, the missile is claimed to be capable of destroying a target the size of a cricket ball, travelling at three times the speed of sound. "This type of firing proves she is capable of just that, there is no substitute for a live firing to confirm the system is working correctly, and can deal with the latest threats.





















Brazil has chosen British CAMM missiles for it's new corvettes and Chile is also planning to follow the same route to upgrade it's type 23 frigates and become 4th customer in the world after the UK (primary/original inventor/user), new zealand and brazil. The Type 26 global combat ship will also be using 48 CAMM missile VLA cells in addition to 24-cell Flexible Strike Silo fitted with Mk 41 launchers.

*Britain’s Future Warship: The Dreadnought 2050*
by Brendan McGarry on September 2, 2015






A front view of the T2050. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)


The British defense firm Startpoint Group this week released conceptual images of a future warship dubbed The Dreadnought 2050.

The sleek-looking trimaran whose name honors the famed early 20th-century battleship was dreamed up by naval designers at the company at the request of the Ministry of Defence.

The craft, called the T2050, is envisioned with an acrylic hull that could be ballasted with water to turn the ship into a stealthy semi-submersible, an exterior electromagnetic rail gun, an interior operations room with “Google Glass” walls to display tactical information and a garage in the transom with a “moon pool” capable of launching underwater drones, among other innovative features.

Check out some of the graphics:




An aft view of the T2050. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)




 A view of T2050’s transom garage. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)





Tactical system operators are seated around the circumference of the Ops room with banks of 2D multi-functional displays. Seats can be rotated round to face Google Glass-like walls that enable operators to overlay additional information on a 360 degree hemispheric outside view. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The aft aviation facility on board T2050 is primarily configured to operate and support remotely piloted air vehicles, and the flight deck itself is large enough to handle the simultaneous launch and/or recovery of two UAVs. However, the superstructure around the flight deck can be rotated so as to create space to enable helicopters to land side-on. Furthermore, the hangar space is big enough to take a medium-sized helicopter. Electrically-driven submerged waterjet propulsors are fitted in the outriggers or “amahs.” (Image Copyright 2015 Startpoint)




 An electromagnetic (EM) railgun is fitted forward. The EM railgun uses high-power electromagnetic energy, instead of explosive chemical propellants, to fire hyper-velocity projectiles at ranges of up to 200 km. These projectiles will destroy targets using kinetic energy rather than conventional explosives. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)


Ship-wide automation will allow T2050 to operate with a minimal core crew. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)




 Key facts of the T2050 include a length of 155 meters, beam of 37 meters, range of unlimited distance (depending on the type of powerplant), crew of between 50 and 100 persons, and speed of 50 knots. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)




 A large ‘garage’ area in the ship’s transom will provide an area for the launch, recovery, maintenance and storage of rigid inflatable boats, swimmer delivery vehicles (SDVs), unmanned surface vehicles (USVs) and unmanned underwater vehicles (UUVs). A moon pool within the garage enables the deployment of SDVs and/or UUVs when the transom door is closed. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint)




 The low-observable wave-piercing trimaran ‘sea-frame’ combines speed, stability and efficiency, and also allows for a larger flight deck area. One option is that the hull could be ballasted down with water, allowing it to be transformed into an ultra-stealthy semi-submersible for missions where covertness is a priority. (Image copyright 2015 Startpoint) 

Read more: http://defensetech.org/2015/09/02/britains-future-warship-the-dreadnought-2050/#ixzz3kceQmrx2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

After much speculation about the cost of the Type 26, we were given a ballaprk figure 2 months ago. Around £12Billion for 13 ships. Not in current, but future pounds though.

With a 8,000 tons displacement, with 8 x 6 CAMM VLS Cells, and 3 x 8 MK-141 full length VLS cells...that's a total of 72 VLS cells right there...with a 4.5 inch main gun, 2 x 20mm CIWS, 2 x 30mm auto cannons, 2 x mini-guns, 4 x general MG mounts, with two torpedo launchers, an oversized flight deck and enclosed hanger for 1 or 2 ASW helos, and then with the Type 997 Artisan Radar, the Type 2050 Bow sonar array, the 2087 towed sonar array...heck, $1 billion will be a bargain i believe






http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...k-cost-revealed-royal-navy-frigates/72796134/. 

In short, it's a destroyer by all means not a frigate. Since it's just a little bit smaller than our world class Type 45(too bad we didn't build 12 of these as planned though.  ). @Bundeswehr , @FrenchPilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Viking all-terrain amphibious vehicle was developed in partnership between the UK Ministry of Defense and Land Systems Hagglunds of Sweden. It can be used in jungle, desert, and Arctic conditions and is the first vehicle of its type to be capable of deploying straight from ship to sea through a ship's well-dock

*



*

The British Forces currently have 70 Apache helicopters. The Apache is designed to hunt and destroy tanks and can operate in all weathers. Here, an Apache fires rockets at insurgents during a patrol in Afghanistan in 2008.

*



*

The HMS Cornwall primarily involved in counter-piracy missions. Here, a soldier shoots the Cornwall's 20mm close range guns during a night firing exercise.

*



*





*



*
The HMS Protector is a Royal Navy ice patrol ship, built for long Antarctic expeditions.





Sea King helicopter takes off from the HMS Illustrious.






One of the HMS Dragon's Lynx helicopters fires infrared flares during an exercise over the destroyer





The Type 42 Destroyer has been replaced by Type 45 destroyers like the HMS Dauntless (pictured). It has been called the "world's best air-defense ship'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The HMS Edinburgh







40 Commando of the Royal Marines was deployed to Sangin, Afghanistan, where the Siege of Sangin took place.. The battle led General David Richards to declare Afghanistan the most intense combat British military has seen since the Korean War.









Army regulars and reservists often work alongside each other, like this exercises at an artillery aiming post.








At the Defence Diving School on Horsea Island, instructors provide military diving training for Royal Navy and Army personnel. The facility includes a saltwater lake, a diving tank, recompression chambers, and surface and underwater engineering facilities.









The L118 light gun is a 105mm howitzer that was originally produced for the British Army in the 1970s. The popular gun has been widely exported since, including to the United States.







The Rapier is a surface-to-air missile developed for the British Army. It is the UK's primary air defense weapon. Here, British Army Gunners set up a Rapier system to protect London during the 2012 Olympic Games.







The British Army's Mastiffs and Ridgebacks are heavily armored patrol vehicles, designed for convoys and road patrols. They also provide logistic support for troops and are protected against small arms, land mines, and improvised explosive devices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

mike2000 is back said:


> *RAF Red Arrows and RAF F-35*



Yes that is F-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

The MOD recently confirmed they will be going ahead with the building of 4 new SSBN's for the Royal navy. They will join and replace the Royal navy's current fleet of Vanguard-Class nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarines (SSBNs) - HMS Vanguard, HMS Vengeance, HMS Victorious and HMS Vigilant - with three or four next-generation Successor submarines at an estimated cost of £14bn.

Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said: “*The UK has been committed to a continuous at-sea deterrent for more than 45 years. This is because it is the responsibility of the British Government to protect its citizens and provide this vital line of defence. It is therefore crucial that we continue to invest in the Successor programme to be ready for a final decision on renewal next year. Building four 16,000 tonnes submarines is a national endeavour. It is a project that is around nearly twice the budget of Crossrail. It is around three times the budget of the London Olympics.''











*







*




Fallon: UK Comitted to Successor Sub Programme | Naval Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> After much speculation about the cost of the Type 26, we were given a ballaprk figure 2 months ago. Around £12Billion for 13 ships. Not in current, but future pounds though.
> 
> With a 8,000 tons displacement, with 8 x 6 CAMM VLS Cells, and 3 x 8 MK-141 full length VLS cells...that's a total of 72 VLS cells right there...with a 4.5 inch main gun, 2 x 20mm CIWS, 2 x 30mm auto cannons, 2 x mini-guns, 4 x general MG mounts, with two torpedo launchers, an oversized flight deck and enclosed hanger for 1 or 2 ASW helos, and then with the Type 997 Artisan Radar, the Type 2050 Bow sonar array, the 2087 towed sonar array...heck, $1 billion will be a bargain i believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...k-cost-revealed-royal-navy-frigates/72796134/.
> 
> In short, it's a destroyer by all means not a frigate. Since it's just a little bit smaller than our world class Type 45(too bad we didn't build 12 of these as planned though.  ). @Bundeswehr , @FrenchPilot


how many type 26's are we getting then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> how many type 26's are we getting then?



8 have been confirmed recently bro. They will be built in Clyde Scotland instead of 13. However the catch here is that another 5 lighter frigates will be built as well, taking the number to 13. So instead of 13 type 26 we will be getting 8 type 26 and 5 new lighter frigates. The type 26 contract have been awarded already to BAE and will start construction next year. While the new light Frigates is in the design stages. Not perfect, but still okay IMO. Even though i know it would have been ideal if we built 13 of the type 26. But judging by the size(now 8000tons) and armaments on the type 26 i will call it a destroyer by all means not a frigate. So together with 5 new lighter frigates its not bad at all.

More spending will see bigger Navy - defence secretary - BBC News
Carrier preparing to come to Portsmouth - Portsmouth News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

British Prime minister David Cameron said the government would purchase 20 “Protector” drones and spoke confidently about the prospects of a parliamentary vote to join air strikes targeting the Islamic State group in Syria. Britain currently has a fleet of 10 reaper UCAV drones and several dozens UAVs most of which are based in the middle east(Kuwait and Qatar) and controlled from RAF base in Waddington and have been used in several target strikes against Islamic state militants in Syria and Iraq. Only a few countries, including the U.S., Britain and Israel, are known to have actually used armed drones in military operations for ground strikes








Britain will double drone fleet: Cameron | Drone-RSS.com

*

*




*Exercise Rock Dove*
19 December 2015


*Men and women of the Royal Air Force 90 Signals Unit train hard for global operations after successfully completing their latest exercise. 







90 Signals Unit has been training to support Air Operations around the globe completing a 2 week exercise in November 2015 in cold and wet conditions at Swynnerton Training Area near Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire.

Wing Commander Jason Young, Officer Commanding Tactical Communications Wing, said: “The Exercise forms a key part of the training undertaken by deployable personnel on 90 Signals Unit before being declared combat ready for Air Operations. I am immensely proud of all those who have taken part in the exercise and at the dedication and professionalism displayed throughout.” 






2 Squadrons from 90 Signals Unit deployed on the exercise putting the Royal Air Forces high-tech communications equipment to the test. Senior Aircraftwoman Kate Francis, a Networks Technician on 2 (Field Communications) Squadron, said: “We hit full operating capability within the required time, we dealt with the real time faults as well as scenario faults to a high standard. The exercise allows us to put into practice the knowledge and skills we learnt on various courses and gives confidence knowing that in the worst situation we can do our job and to a high standard.”





90 Signals Unit, based at RAF Leeming in North Yorkshire, is ready to deploy specialist men and women, often at a moment’s notice, to provide vital communications systems allowing forces all over the world to communicate between the UK and overseas.

Photographs:

An RAF communications technician maintaining a “REACHER” satellite communications system. 

Two communications technicians working with a “SWE-DISH” satellite communication system. They are practicing carrying out maintenance in a high threat environment wearing full individual protective body armour
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Boeing completes Mk6 Chinook deliveries to UK under £1bn deal
*
The UK Royal Air Force (RAF) has received its 14th Mark-6 (Mk6) from Boeing, taking its fleet of Chinook helicopters to 60. The delivery completes the latest $1.64bn (£1bn) order made by the UK, and coincides with the 35th anniversary of the Chinook fleet in the force. Awarded in 2011, the contract for the 14 CH-47 Mk6 Chinooks is part of the UK's Strategic Helicopter Vision to modernise its helicopter force structure.






RAF Chinooks aboard Royal Navy's Helicopter carrier HMS Ocean























Boeing completes Mk6 Chinook deliveries to UK under £1bn deal - Airforce Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*UK Royal Air Force receives Eighth A400M Atlas aircraft*

The UK Royal Air Force (RAF) has received the 8th A400M aircraft from Airbus Defence and Space, strengthening its transport fleet capability to carry out extended world-wide tasks. Currently, the RAF is operating four A400M aircraft from Brize Norton, while three others are being fitted with UK-specific systems required to operate in hostile environments.
UK Defence Minister Philip Dunne said: "This significant milestone marks an important achievement for all those who have been involved in the UK's A400M Atlas programme, from the MoD and the RAF through to our industry partners.
"Those flying the aircraft are hugely impressed with its capability, and with a protected Defence budget and our investment of £160bn in equipment, we look forward to growing the UK A400M Force over the coming months."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

The fourteen British Overseas Territories (BOT) are territories under the jurisdiction and sovereignty of the United Kingdom. They are those parts of the former British Empire that have not chosen independence or have voted to remain British territories. While each has its own internal leadership, they share the British monarch (Elizabeth II) as head of state and come under the command of the Royal Navy/military for protection..
*
Current overseas territories*

The 14 British Overseas Territories are:
Akrotiri and Dhekelia bases - Mediterranean (Cyprus)
Anguilla - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
Bermuda - North Atlantic Ocean
British Antarctic Territory - Antarctica
British Indian Ocean Territory,Diego Garcia (base) - Indian Ocean
British Virgin Islands - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
Cayman Islands - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
Falkland Islands - South Atlantic Ocean
Gibraltar - Iberian Peninsula (Continental Europe)
Montserrat - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
Pitcairn Islands - Pacific Ocean
Saint Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha - South Atlantic Ocean
South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands - South Atlantic Ocean
Turks and Caicos Islands - Lucayan Archipelago and North Atlantic Ocean

*UK also has military presence in 5 other countries:*
Brunei - Mechanized infantry battalion and a helicopter link; 900 personnel
Germany - Rhine garrison, (British Forces Germany) - 21,500 personnel as of 2012
Kenya - The British Peace Support Team (BPST) and British Army Training Unit Kenya – (BATUK). It has 56 permanent staff and a rotating staff of 110 personnel
Sierra Leone - International Mine Action Training Centre (IMATC) located on the southern edge of Sierra Leone’s capital Freetown.
Canada: Britain maintains a arg military base in Alberta, Canada. Mainly for training purposes. It is the British Army's largest armoured training facility in the world and it can accommodate live-firing and tactical effect simulation (TES) exercises up to battle group level.

Taking a look at British Antarctic territory.............














HMS Protector paid a visit to BOT base in Antarctica, where Britain has 2 permanent research stations.





_Royal Navy Signy Research Station and panorama,South Orkney Islands._
The territory is inhabited by the staff of research and support stations operated and maintained by the British Antartic Survey and other organisations. The territory is inhabited by the staff of research and support stations operated and maintained by the British Antartic Survey and other organisations.




_The crew of the Royal Navy ship HMS Protector has celebrated Christmas early on the ice of Antarctica._

Since 1996, the historic base at Port Lockroy on Goudier Island has been staffed by the UK Antartic Heritage Trust during the Antarctic summer. Receiving about 10,000 visitors a year, it is one of the most visited sites on the continent. Visitors can tour the museum, buy souvenirs, post mail, and view the large Gentoo Penguin colony









_Royal Navy ice patrol ship HMS Endurance hosted Princess Anne on British Antarctic Territory pictured above._

The Territory includes three regions which, before 1962, were administered by the British as separate dependencies of the Falkland Islands: Graham Land, the South Orkney Islands, and the South Shetland Islands.

_



_
_HMS Protector's ship's company have taken to the ice in Antarctica dressed as Father Christmas in support of the ship's affiliated charity._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

_



_
_A Portchester sailor has been presented with a medal for 17 years of service to the Royal Navy while serving on the icebreaker HMS Protector in British overseas territory of Antarctica._

In 2012, the southern part of the territory was named Queen Elizabeth Land in honour of Queen Elizabeth II.
_._

_



_
_HMS Protector on routine patrol in British territory of Antartica._

The British Antarctic Territory is administered by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO). A Commissioner is appointed and is always the Head of the FCO's Overseas Territories Department.

_



_
_Royal navy HMS Scott at the British Antarctic territory , 2013
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

mike2000 is back said:


> The fourteen British Overseas Territories (BOT) are territories under the jurisdiction and sovereignty of the United Kingdom. They are those parts of the former British Empire that have not chosen independence or have voted to remain British territories. While each has its own internal leadership, they share the British monarch (Elizabeth II) as head of state and come under the command if the Royal Navy/military for protection..
> *
> Current overseas territories*
> 
> The 14 British Overseas Territories are:
> Akrotiri and Dhekelia bases - Mediterranean (Cyprus)
> Anguilla - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
> Bermuda - North Atlantic Ocean
> British Antarctic Territory - Antarctica
> British Indian Ocean Territory,Diego Garcia (base) - Indian Ocean
> British Virgin Islands - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
> Cayman Islands - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
> Falkland Islands - South Atlantic Ocean
> Gibraltar - Iberian Peninsula (Continental Europe)
> Montserrat - Caribbean and North Atlantic Ocean
> Pitcairn Islands - Pacific Ocean
> Saint Helena, Ascension and Tristan da Cunha - South Atlantic Ocean
> South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands - South Atlantic Ocean
> Turks and Caicos Islands - Lucayan Archipelago and North Atlantic Ocean
> 
> *UK also has military presence in 4 other countries:*
> Brunei - Mechanized infantry battalion and a helicopter link; 900 personnel
> Germany - Rhine garrison, (British Forces Germany) - 21,500 personnel as of 2012
> Kenya - The British Peace Support Team (BPST) and British Army Training Unit Kenya – (BATUK). It has 56 permanent staff and a rotating staff of 110 personnel
> Sierra Leone - International Mine Action Training Centre (IMATC) located on the southern edge of Sierra Leone’s capital Freetown.
> 
> Taking a look at British Antarctic territory.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMS Protector paid a visit to BOT base in Antarctica, where Britain has 2 permanent research stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Royal Navy Signy Research Station and panorama,South Orkney Islands._
> The territory is inhabited by the staff of research and support stations operated and maintained by the British Antartic Survey and other organisations. The territory is inhabited by the staff of research and support stations operated and maintained by the British Antartic Survey and other organisations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The crew of the Royal Navy ship HMS Protector has celebrated Christmas early on the ice of Antarctica._
> 
> Since 1996, the historic base at Port Lockroy on Goudier Island has been staffed by the UK Antartic Heritage Trust during the Antarctic summer. Receiving about 10,000 visitors a year, it is one of the most visited sites on the continent. Visitors can tour the museum, buy souvenirs, post mail, and view the large Gentoo Penguin colony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Royal Navy ice patrol ship HMS Endurance hosted Princess Anne on British Antarctic Territory pictured above._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _HMS Protector's ship's company have taken to the ice in Antarctica dressed as Father Christmas in support of the ship's affiliated charity._



The British was intelligent. They keep these lands. They put British people on these places and so they will always stay British. If we did what you did somehow, our sultans had greater vision we would have so many islands around Europe, Middle East, Asia. 

These islands are very important military for UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Baybars Han said:


> The British was intelligent. They keep these lands. They put British people on these places and so they will always stay British. If we did what you did somehow, our sultans had greater vision we would have so many islands around Europe, Middle East, Asia.
> 
> These islands are very important military for UK.



LOL Well, to be honest you might be right. However, its not like Turkey had a choice. Since we defeated the Ottoman empire after the first world war, reason you had to cede all the lands you had previously conquered. It's not like you withdrew peacefully like we did. We were weakened by Nazi Germany after second world war(though we still emerged victorious), so our leaders noticed that we didn't have the resources/means to keep our colonies all over the world(it was over 60% of the world back then) so they decided to grant many of these colonies their independence, while giving the option to others to remain under Britain but have some sort of autonomy/self rule rights while enjoying British citizenship(protection) and all the advantages that comes with it. reason many of our small colonies all over the world opted to remain under Britain while having more control/rule over their territory. WIN-WIN for both sides i will say. France also did the same with their former colonies. @FrenchPilot ,@Taygibay

So you cant really compare Britain(or even France) with Turkey in this situation. You are right about your last point though,it allows the Royal navy(Britain) to maintain a constant global presence around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL Well, to be honest you might be right. However, its not like Turkey had a choice. Since we defeated the Ottoman empire after the first world war, reason you had to cede all the lands you had previously conquered. It's not like you withdrew peacefully like we did. We were weakened by Nazi Germany after second world war(though we still emerged victorious), so our leaders noticed that we didn't have the resources/means to keep our colonies all over the world(it was over 60% of the world back then) so they decided to grant many of these colonies their independence, while giving the option to others to remain under Britain but have some sort of autonomy/self rule rights while enjoying British citizenship(protection) and all the advantages that comes with it. reason many of our small colonies all over the world opted to remain under Britain while having more control/rule over their territory. WIN-WIN for both sides i will say. France also did the same with their former colonies. @FrenchPilot ,@Taygibay
> 
> So you cant really compare Britain(or even France) with Turkey in this situation. You are right about your last point though,it allows the Royal navy(Britain) to maintain a constant global presence around the globe.



To this day,i still ask myself how come little European countries have ruled most parts of the world.





-
@mike2000 is back Do you know the total of UK soldiers deployed to protect these overseas territories ?


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> To this day,i still ask myself how come little European countries have ruled most parts of the world.
> 
> View attachment 282846
> 
> -
> @mike2000 is back Do you know the total of UK soldiers deployed to protect these overseas territories ?



LOL Due to the fact that we industrialized before any other region.

It should be in the tens of thousands bro(together with British security agents/law enforcers/police etc). But i don't have any figures, since personnel in these territories changes constantly as they are rotated every now and then. Plus the MOD(Ministry of defence) hardly ever issues numbers publicly. For example until today we just know there are a few hundreds British military personnel in Diego Garcia(another BOT). The British MOD never releases a precise figure publicly for some reason.

How many does France have?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

mike2000 is back said:


> It should be in the thousands bro. But i don't have any figures, since personnel in these territories changes constantly as they are rotated every now and then. Plus the MOD(Ministry of defence) hardly ever issues numbers publicly. For example until today we just know there are a few hundreds British military personnel in Diego Garcia(another BOT). The British MOD never releases a precise figure publicly for some reason.
> 
> How many does France have?





About ~7200. (Based in *French Guyana*,*New Caledonia*,the island of *Réunion*,*French polynesia* and the *Antilles*.)
-
There is though no threat to these territories,we don't have any issues with the neighbors..... only *Vanuatu *is claiming that 2 big rocks are their's. 
So we are pretty lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

mike2000 is back said:


> LOL Well, to be honest you might be right. However, its not like Turkey had a choice. Since we defeated the Ottoman empire after the first world war, reason you had to cede all the lands you had previously conquered. It's not like you withdrew peacefully like we did. We were weakened by Nazi Germany after second world war(though we still emerged victorious), so our leaders noticed that we didn't have the resources/means to keep our colonies all over the world(it was over 60% of the world back then) so they decided to grant many of these colonies their independence, while giving the option to others to remain under Britain but have some sort of autonomy/self rule rights while enjoying British citizenship(protection) and all the advantages that comes with it. reason many of our small colonies all over the world opted to remain under Britain while having more control/rule over their territory. WIN-WIN for both sides i will say. France also did the same with their former colonies. @FrenchPilot ,@Taygibay
> 
> So you cant really compare Britain(or even France) with Turkey in this situation. You are right about your last point though,it allows the Royal navy(Britain) to maintain a constant global presence around the globe.



My friend, Ottoman empire was from 1299-1923 so it's different because if we kept some islands it would have been most likely kept after treaty of laussane, especially if it had majority Turkish population. Also it's a long story so I don't want to go off topic.


----------



## mike2000 is back

FrenchPilot said:


> About ~7200. (Based in *French Guyana*,*New Caledonia*,the island of *Réunion*,*French polynesia* and the *Antilles*.)
> -
> There is though no threat to these territories,we don't have any issues with the neighbors..... only *Vanuatu *is claiming that 2 big rocks are their's.
> So we are pretty lucky.



Lool I see what you did there. You mean we lack honor.  nahhhhh far from it. I will say the opposite is true.  
Plus yes we do face a minor threat from Argentina though, with the Falklands and it's surrounded territories though. Apart from that dispute ,our overseas territories face no real threat/disputes whatsoever. However, we still maintain a security presence there for you never know when a conflict might erupt, and we need our law enforcement officers to maintain law and order while properly administering these territories. 


By the way, What is vanuatu ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

mike2000 is back said:


> Lool I see what you did there. You mean we lack honor.  nahhhhh far from it. I will say the opposite is true.
> Plus yes we do face a minor threat from Argentina though, with the Falklands and it's surrounded territories though. Apart from that dispute ,our overseas territories face no real threat/disputes whatsoever. However, we still maintain a security presence there for you never know when a conflict might erupt, and we need our law enforcement officers to maintain law and order while properly administering these territories.
> 
> 
> By the way, What is vanuatu ??



What about Cebelitarık (Gibraltar). I always read news about Spain wants it. Is the population British over there? 

Also I doubt Argentina can do anything to Falklands. You can just put alot of air defence, a big Base with alot of soldiers and Argentina can't do anything. At the worst those soldiers there can keep it until the AC come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Baybars Han said:


> What about Cebelitarık (Gibraltar). I always read news about Spain wants it. Is the population British over there?
> 
> Also I doubt Argentina can do anything to Falklands. You can just put alot of air defence, a big Base with alot of soldiers and Argentina can't do anything. At the worst those soldiers there can keep it until the AC come.



lol my bad, sorry you are right I forgot Gilbratar. Lol. Spain claims it as well, but it's recognised all over the world as a British territory. Spain can't do anything to be honest (apart from protesting diplomatically once a year or two for internal political reasons ). Yes the population there is fully British bro and they are very happy to be British and intend to stay that way(and it will). We do have a significant military presence in Gilbratar since its location is very strategic and enables the Royal Navy to keep a close eye on our interets in the Mediterranean Sea and together with our base in Cyprus the Middle East as well. We are building another military base in Bahrain to further these presence/interests in the east of suez as well for this reason.Royal Navy base construction begins in Bahrain as Britain seeks a return to 'East of Suez' | Home News | News | The Independent

As for Falklands, there is absolutely nothing Argentina can do. It's simply too weak(farrrrr more than in the 1980s when we fought the war, they had a very credible navy/military back then) and bankrupt to stand any chance against the Royal Navy or airforce. If they ever dare try us today again, we will crush them even more this time(never mind that we will be fighting them tens of thousands of miles away from our mainland/neighbourhood. Lol Plus with the commissioning of our 2 super carriers(and 7 nuclear subs) 5 years from now the balance of power will only increase even more than it is today in our favour. 
Britain to boost Falklands Islands defences - BBC News

Argentina is no threat to us bro. We might use them for naval practice though if they ever dare us again. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

mike2000 is back said:


> lol my bad, sorry you are right I forgot Gilbratar. Lol. Spain claims it as well, but it's recognised all over the world as a British territory. Spain can't do anything to be honest (apart from protesting diplomatically once a year or two for internal political reasons ). Yes the population there is fully British bro and they are very happy to be British and intend to stay that way(and it will). We do have a significant military presence in Gilbratar since its location is very strategic and enables the Royal Navy to keep a close eye on our interets in the Mediterranean Sea and together with our base in Cyprus the Middle East as well. We are building another military base in Bahrain to further these presence/interests in the east of suez as well for this reason.Royal Navy base construction begins in Bahrain as Britain seeks a return to 'East of Suez' | Home News | News | The Independent
> 
> As for Falklands, there is absolutely nothing Argentina can do. It's simply too weak(farrrrr more than in the 1980s when we fought the war, they had a very credible navy/military back then) and bankrupt to stand any chance against the Royal Navy or airforce. If they ever dare try us today again, we will crush them even more this time(never mind that we will be fighting them tens of thousands of miles away from our mainland/neighbourhood. Lol Plus with the commissioning of our 2 super carriers(and 7 nuclear subs) 5 years from now the balance of power will only increase even more than it is today in our favour.
> Britain to boost Falklands Islands defences - BBC News
> 
> Argentina is no threat to us bro. We might use them for naval practice though if they ever dare us again. Lol



Also I wanted to ask about cyprus. Is that a British territory or just a base allowed by cypriot government. Do you believe the chances of cyprus not wanting the british there lets say in a few years, what do you think the response of the UK Government will be? Cyprus is very strategic too for Britian so in the future where cyprus says no we dont want you anymore, that is a possibility right?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Baybars Han said:


> Also I wanted to ask about cyprus. Is that a British territory or just a base allowed by cypriot government. Do you believe the chances of cyprus not wanting the british there lets say in a few years, what do you think the response of the UK Government will be? Cyprus is very strategic too for Britian so in the future where cyprus says no we dont want you anymore, that is a possibility right?



It's a British overseas territory yet again. Lol. Plus we have a huge military base/presence there for its strategic location as well(it serves as a main base/station for our global communication/intelligence gathering in the Middle East).
UK’s military base in Cyprus ‘taps into Middle East, Mediterranean comms’ — RT News
There are also thousands of British military personnel and their families in Akroti and Dhekelia in Cyprus. They can't ask us to leave our territory. So we will be/remain there forever until our government decides otherwise.  lol

Akrotiri and Dhekelia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mike2000 is back

*British spies briefed Merkel on ISIS threat*
Published time: 24 Dec, 2015 14:11Edited time: 24 Dec, 2015 14:13
Get short URL





Germany's Chancellor Angela Merkel © Yves Herman / Reuters


UK military action in Syria will be 'legal' without UNSC resolution - PM Cameron
Downing Street did not comment on the paper’s claims, which included details of who attended the meeting. Andrew Parker of MI5, Alex Younger of MI6, and Robert Hannigan of GCHQ, were all reportedly in attendance.

The briefing took place before Islamic State’s attack on Paris, which left 130 dead and more than 300 injured.

The last time the German Chancellor received a similar briefing was after the Charlie Hebdo attacks in Paris last January, in which the offices of the satirical magazine were stormed and members of the editorial staff killed.

In the wake of the most recent attacks on Paris, there has been a greater demand for intelligence sharing between states.

Merkel herself has come under fire for offering migrants and refugees safe legal passage into Germany over fears terrorists are abusing the right of free movement to roam around Europe.

Read more



Cameron’s response to ISIS: £2bn military boost, 2,000 new spies, double drone fleet
Following the Paris attacks, Cameron pledged to double the aviation security budget and recruit 1,900 new intelligence and security officers.

Cameron promised to increase the current military budget by an additional £2 billion ($3 billion), which is to be spent by the Special Air Service (SAS) and other special units over the next five years to expand capabilities.

In his annual address to the Lord Mayor of London’s Banquet last month, the prime minister justified bolstering the military budget by citing Britain’s commitment to NATO’s symbolic target of spending two percent of GDP on defense.




_British military base in Cyprus: Its thought that information is being gathered at Ayios Nikolaos, in the British Sovereign Base Area of Dhekelia, a listening station of the spying network ECHELON. _

The extra cash will be spent on new weapons and vehicles, which could include helicopters as well as protective equipment.

There will be “_more money every year_” for drones, fighter aircraft, and cyber-defenses, he said. In fact, the UK’s drone fleet will double in size.

British MPs voted in favor of extending airstrikes against IS from Iraq into Syria at the beginning of December.

British spies briefed Merkel on ISIS threat — RT UK

@Bundeswehr Long live Anglo-German relations. Brother in arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Let's continue with Britain's oversea military bases.

*Canada *
The British Army's training base in Canada.

Exercise Prairie Storm is a Battlegroup level exercise held on the prairies of Alberta, Canada.

The Royal Tank Regiment Battlegroup spent four weeks at The British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS), the Army’s largest armoured training area, conducting training on a wide range of weapon systems and vehicles, including the Challenger 2 Main Battle Tank and the Warrior infantry fighting vehicle.































Royal Tank Regiment formed-up at BATUS during Ex Prairie Storm:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

The First Fusiliers Battlegroup have recently deployed onto the BATUS (British Army Training Unit Suffield) training area, in Alberta, Canada, for the start of Exercise Prairie Storm.

This is the second Prairie Storm exercise of the year which will see elements of the battlegroup conduct two weeks of training on live fire ranges. After this they will move onto further training within a realistic environment provided by Tactical Engagement Simulation (TES) equipment and training scenarios provided by a team of skilled actors.

Throughout the TES training the battlegroup will face an opposition force provided by The Queens Royal Hussars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Ascension Island (British Overseas Territory)*

RAF Ascension (more commonly known as RAF Ascension Island, and sometimes known as Wideawake Airfield or Ascension Island Base), is a British Royal Air Force station on Ascension Island in the Atlantic Ocean, near the Equator.RAF Ascension Island was re-garrisoned by the RAF in 1982 and used extensively as a staging airfield during the Falklands War. Operation Black Buck, the long range Vulcan bombing raid, was carried out from there. The airfield continues this staging post role for the Falkland Islands for the RAF.

*Operations*
The station comes under the overall jurisdiction of the Commander British Forces South Atlantic Islands, an officer of one-star rank. The RAF airfield on Ascension Island is run on a day-to-day basis by around nineteen RAF personnel, headed by a Wing Commander.

RAF Ascension Island is also the refuelling point for the Ministry of Defence's South Atlantic Air Bridge flights to RAF Mount Pleasant, on the Falkland Islands, from RAF Brize Norton in Oxfordshire, in the UK

















_Georgetown, Ascension Island.





RAF Ascension





RAF base in ascension island_










Royal airforce transport aircraft in Ascension islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal air force personnel in Ascension islands










To watch more....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Saint Helena (British Overseas Territory)*

















_Jamestown, Saint Helena
_
News of Saint Helena's new (and first!) airport

"The team from Flight Calibration Services Limited (FCSL) and TAB Charters – who made the first ever landing at St Helena Airport and carried out a series of calibration flights between 15 and 23 September 2015 – has now submitted their preliminary findings and Basil Read is in the process of undertaking corrective actions.

As is normal after initial calibration testing of navigational aids, there are corrections which Basil Read will now make. The majority of these are minor tweaks to equipment, but in a few cases some redesign and relocation work might be required. This includes the Localiser and DVOR. Basil Read is working with Thales and FCSL to carry out modelling work to inform the design and determine the extent of the rectification work. FCSL will return to the Island, possibly in the latter part of 2015 or early 2016, to recalibrate the NavAids following the rectification work.

“The calibration flights are serving their purpose in helping us to achieve a world class facility for St Helena. In operating the Airport, safety and security will always be our primary concern.”

Further details on the second calibration flight will follow in due course."












Royal Navy’s Wildcat helicopter lands at St Helena Island airport for the first time. October 2015




Royal navy patrolling St Helena islands and it's surrounding.





St Helena's brand new runway which will also be used by Royal Airforce as an airbase for further patrols in the region.







Royal Navy Marks Historic Moment At Remote Island | Forces TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

So we will be designing and building 5 new light frigates(with option for more), which will make it easier for us to export than the current big destroyers like type 45 we have today. While only 8 of the 8000 tons Type 26 global combat will be built. 
David Cameron mentioned: 
"We will maintain one of the most capable anti-submarine
fleets in the world with the introduction of eight advanced Type 26 Global Combat
Ships, which will start to replace our current Type 23 frigates in their anti-submarine
role. We will maintain our fleet of 19 frigates and destroyers. We will also launch
a concept study and then design and build a new class of lighter, flexible general
purpose frigates so that by the 2030s we can further increase the total number
of frigates and destroyers. These general purpose frigates are also likely to offer
increased export potential. We will buy four further new Offshore Patrol Vessels(which are due to enter service in 2017),
increasing the Royal Navy’s ability to defend UK interests at home and abroad"

Here is and interesting graphic from the SDSR https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/s ... b_only.pdf





@Blue Marlin , @Steve781 , @James Jaevid , et al what do you make of this?
I think it's not bad(compared to the last SDSR), however , i still don't understand why we are not going ahead with 13 Type 26 as previously planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> So we will be designing and building 5 new light frigates(with option for more), which will make it easier for us to export than the current big destroyers like type 45 we have today. While only 8 of the 8000 tons Type 26 global combat will be built.
> David Cameron mentioned:
> "We will maintain one of the most capable anti-submarine
> fleets in the world with the introduction of eight advanced Type 26 Global Combat
> Ships, which will start to replace our current Type 23 frigates in their anti-submarine
> role. We will maintain our fleet of 19 frigates and destroyers. We will also launch
> a concept study and then design and build a new class of lighter, flexible general
> purpose frigates so that by the 2030s we can further increase the total number
> of frigates and destroyers. These general purpose frigates are also likely to offer
> increased export potential. We will buy four further new Offshore Patrol Vessels(which are due to enter service in 2017),
> increasing the Royal Navy’s ability to defend UK interests at home and abroad"
> 
> Here is and interesting graphic from the SDSR https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/s ... b_only.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blue Marlin , @Steve781 , @James Jaevid , et al what do you make of this?
> I think it's not bad(compared to the last SDSR), however , i still don't understand why we are not going ahead with 13 Type 26 as previously planned.


what about the 100+ f35b's we are getting?
i heard we maybe phasing out our older typhoons and get some tranche 3b


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> what about the 100+ f35b's we are getting?
> i heard we maybe phasing out our older typhoons and get some tranche 3b



Yes bro. We are still getting the 138 F35B as the government confirmed recently, which will form the backbone of the Royal Air-force this coming decade(together with the upgraded Typhoons). However, while all 138 F-35Bs have been committed to, financing announced in the SDSR itself covers only the first 42 aircraft to be in service by 2023. So we will definitely be getting about 100 minimum, maybe not the full 135. Depends on our leaders. But im sure we will be getting at least 100 minimum. Since it is needed not only for our carriers/navy but air-force as well and most of all many British defence Giants like BAE and Rolls Royce are heavily involved in building key components for this fighter as well. 

Britain to purchase 138 F-35's
SDSR 2015: UK commits to full F-35B procurement, fast tracks initial deliveries | IHS Jane's 360

So the more we buy,others will follow suit which will mean more revenue for our defence giants as well. WIN-WIN.

As for the Typhoons,Now we wont be phasing them out. Since the recent strategic review the government extended their service, plus the RAF has begun receiving the first of 40 Tranche 3A aircraft (the status of the proposed buy of 43 Tranche 3B aircraft has not been confirmed yet, but i assume they will be these coming months). 
For the Tranche 1 you mentioned, it is likely that, if as expected that they will be used for air defence duties that do not require the Phase Enhancements (PE) upgrade packages earmarked for the Tranche 2 and Tranche 3 platforms. since the MOD confirmed that the Tranche 2 and 3 platforms will be prioritised for upgrades to include AESA and enhanced ground attack capabilities. 
So we will be receiving more enhanced Typhoons while maintaining the current old ones for air defence duties which i think is a smart think to do. For once they didn't **** this one up. lol since along with the (eventual) full fleet of F35s to be bought, P8s and new Protector drone fleet the UK will once again have a combat aircraft fleet that is not only high tech but of a reasonable size to keep us up there. Not bad at all, though more needs to be done IMO. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...8933/52309_Cm_9161_NSS_SD_Review_web_only.pdf

*British Indian Ocean Territory (British Overseas Territory)*

*Diego Garcia*

















_Diego Garcia, British Indian Ocean Territory





The Military base is jointly managed by the Royal navy and U.S navy





Royal Navy's nuclear submarine docks in Diego Garcia: _HMS Trenchant passed nine-month milestone on patrol in Indian Ocean 2014. 





THE BRIT CLUB on DIEGO GARCIA,BRITISH INDIAN OCEAN TERRITORY.





HMS Protector also made a port call in Diego Garcia on her way to the antarctic


----------



## mike2000 is back

Apart from the huge naval base the Royal navy is currently building in Bahrain which will be hosting the QE carrier , there is also the Royal navy anti piracy HQ in Bahrain as well, which has been operational since last June. 

*Bahrain: UK Royal Navy establishes anti-piracy HQ*





A still from the 2013 Captain Phillips movie depicting pirates hijacking the MV Maersk Alabama. (Twitter)
Follow > 
Abdulla Said Al Mansouri
, 
Bahraini Navy Force
, 
Iain Lindsay
, 
Royal Navy
,
UK Maritime Component Command
A multi-million dollar headquarters to oversee the UK's counter-piracy and maritime anti-terrorism efforts in the Gulf will open next week in Bahrain, a report said.

The BD6.3 million ($16.5 million) expansion of the UK Maritime Component Command (UKMCC) complex in Juffair, which constitutes Britain's largest maritime forces investment on foreign soil, is complete, reported the _Gulf Daily News (GDN)_, our sister publication.

The project comprises a new headquarters and an engineering and logistics facility.

The _GDN_ reported in April last year that both buildings were expected to be completed by July this year to coincide with the completion of the Salman Naval Base, previously known as Mina Salman Port.

However, British Ambassador Iain Lindsay told the _GDN_ exclusively that the facility was ready ahead of schedule. "The regional headquarters of the Royal Navy will be opened on June 15," he said.

"The Royal Navy oversees activity not in the Arabian Gulf but in the Gulf of Aden, Red Sea and Western Indian Ocean."

Former UK Minister of State for the Armed Forces Mark Francois last year attended a ground-breaking ceremony for the new complex, joined by Lindsay, Royal Bahraini Navy Force Commander Commodore Abdulla Said Al Mansouri and other officials.

The headquarters will help foil drug smuggling efforts and maintain maritime security in the region.

The original maritime headquarters was built in 2001 when there was a head count of just eight people, but there are now more than 80 British personnel working for the UKMCC.

The Royal Navy has maintained a continuous presence in the Gulf since 1980 and is the second-biggest Western maritime force stationed in Bahrain after the US.

Bahrain: UK Royal Navy establishes anti-piracy HQ | Al Bawaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Britain's hydrographic ice patrol and survey Ships


*THE SURVEYING FLOTILLA*
The Surveying Flotilla is a disparate group of ships which probe the waters of the world in a task which has been carried out by Royal Navy ships for centuries.


*HMS SCOTT*
HMS Scott is the Royal Navy’s only ocean survey vessel. At 13,500 tonnes Scott is the fifth largest ship in the Royal Navy but only needs a crew of 78.


















*HMS PROTECTOR*
HMS Protector is the Royal Navy’s Ice patrol Ship and is deployed on operations for 330 days a year.









Ship's company whilst alongside in Cape Verde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*HMS ENTERPRISE*
HMS Enterprise was launched at Appledore in Devon in 2002 and is designed to carry out a wide range of survey work, including support to submarine and amphibious operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> _The Red Arrows flying in formation over the Al Hamra Tower in Kuwait City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _








LOVE IT!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*HMS ECHO*
Echo is the lead ship of the Echo class(HMS Enterprise being the secound), the ship was launched at Appledore in Devon in 2002, and was designed to carry out a wide range of survey work, including support to submarine and amphibious operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*HMS ENDURANCE

HMS Endurance is an icebreaker in the Royal Navy ice patrol ship . She was chartered by the Royal Navy in 1991 as HMS Polar Circle, before being purchased outright and renamed HMS Endurance in 1992.




























*











*Britain's military drone base opens its doors for cameras for first time*

Military chiefs have for the first time opened the doors to Britain’s drone headquarters where pilots in rural Lincolnshire use satellite links to fly missions on the other side of the world.
Pilots of 13 Squadron at RAF Waddington fly armed MQ-9 Reaper drones, which are based in a Kandahar airfield in southern Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq from bases in Kuwait, Bahrain and UAE.
The ten reaper aircraft are part of Britain’s growing fleet of hundreds of unmanned military aircraft.
Britain’s drones range from the vast 66ft wingspan Reapers armed with Hellfire missiles and laser-guided bombs, to tiny hand held mini helicopters to allow troops to see around corners or over walls.
Commanders said they wanted to counter perceptions the controversial aircraft are unaccountable, robotic killers.
Air Vice-Marshal Phil Osborn said: “We are comfortable that when we release a weapon, we do it under really tight rules of engagement and we do it under exactly the same restrictions as manned aircraft.”
Reaper aircraft have flown 54,000 hours of missions over Afghanistan since 2007 and carried out 459 air strikes.
Britain’s Reaper drones since April missions have also been controlled by pilots stationed at RAF Waddington.
A Royal Navy drone, the Scan Eagle, made its first operational flight this week when it was launched by a catapult off the flight deck of the RFA Cardigan Bay in the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Royal Air Force E-3 AWAC






HMS Daring turns going Gibraltar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

In game shots of Brit Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian




----------



## Ultima Thule

Sarge said:


> View attachment 285604
> 
> 
> View attachment 285606
> 
> 
> View attachment 285607
> 
> 
> View attachment 285608
> 
> 
> View attachment 285609


What the fcuk post the real images not a damn fcuking games


----------



## Signalian

pakistanipower said:


> What the fcuk post the real images not a damn fcuking games


Thanks for the abused filled reply. I posted what i liked. Let the mods sort it now.


----------



## mike2000 is back

*British Army signs training deal with Kenya*

Kenya has signed a deal with the UK, extending the British Army military base in the country which will also enable the U.K to continue training thousands of troops in the country every year.

The agreement still needs to be ratified by both the UK and the Kenyan parliaments, but it will allow the army to use what has become its biggest foreign training area for live firing drills.

The BBC's Africa Correspondent Alastair Leithead joined one of the exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Sentinel R1




*
The RAF Sentinel is an airborne battlefield and ground surveillance aircraft operated by the Royal Air Force. Based on the Bombardier Global Express ultra long range business jet, it was adapted by Raytheon to meet the RAF's requirements. Originally known as the ASTOR (Airborne STand-Off Radar) programme the aircraft is operated by a RAF squadron manned by both air force and army personnel. The Sentinel is interoperable with other allied systems such as JSTARS and the NATO Alliance Ground Surveillance (AGS) system.





_ASTOR System Links_
ASTOR has its roots in the British Army's Corps Airborne Stand-Off Radar (CASTOR) programme which in 1984 modified a Britten-Norman Islander (G-DLRA/ZG989) with a large nose radome for battlefield surveillance. Gulf War 1 confirmed the requirement for such an aircraft, but the end of the Cold War made funding difficult. The production contract was signed in December 1999 with a projected in-service date of 2005.


The Sentinel R1 is a modified Bombardier Global Express powered by two Rolls-Royce BR700 turbofan engines, which would also have been used in the cancelled Nimrod MRA4. The programme involved five aircraft and eight mobile ground stations (six on wheeled all terrain vehicles and two in air transportable containers), and a training facility at RAF Waddington. The programme cost £850m, as budgeted. The support contract is for 3200 flying hours per year and between 2015–18 the fleet of five aircraft will have average running costs of £54.4m/year.





The Sentinel cockpit has a centrally housed, pull-down screen capable of displaying a moving map, Link 16 datalink information and defensive aids subsystem (DASS) data. The DASS comprises a towed radar decoy, missile approach warning system and chaff and flare dispensers and can be operated in automatic, semi-automatic or manual mode.






_RAF Waddington Air show_

The aircraft normally operates at over 40,000 feet (12,000 m) to ensure a high resolution view of a large battlefield area. It is crewed by a pilot, a co-pilot, an Airborne Mission Commander (AMC) and two image analysts. Mission endurance is approximately nine hours. While the image analysts can analyse the images on board the aircraft it is expected that, unlike the JSTARS, the actual battle management will occur on the ground.





The main radar is an BAE Systems/Raytheon Systems dual-mode Synthetic Aperture / Moving Target Indication (SAR/MTI) radar known as Sentinel Dual Mode Radar Sensor (DMRS). It uses AESA active electronically scanned array technology. Raytheon claim it could be modified to match the maritime surveillance capability of the cancelled Nimrod MRA4, and the ground stations could be adapted to receive data from Watchkeeper, MQ-9 Reaper and the future Scavenger programme. 




_RAF Sentinel Hunting Mad Dog Gaddafi's missiles at 40,000ft _

A contract for the development of a maritime capable software upgrade will be placed in the spring of 2015; Jane's speculates that this would allow the Sentinel to detect surface vessels and potentially submarine periscopes and that other sensors could be fitted as a 'low-end' capability for maritime surveillance to complement a 'high-end' platform such as the P-8A Poseidon.





_A RAF Sentinel aircraft operating in West Africa (library image)_

Its role above Libya in 2011 was described as "pivotal" by the head of the RAF. In February 2012 it was announced that Sentinel would be offered as the UK contribution to NATO's Alliance Ground Surveillance (AGS) collaboration, complementing NATO RQ-4 Global Hawks and French Heron TPs. On 25 January 2013, the British Government announced that the RAF would deploy one Sentinel aircraft from RAF Waddington, in support of French operations in Mali. On 14 February 2014, it was reported that the Sentinel was used to map the scale of flooding in Southern England. 





_Image caption The RAF Sentinel R1 operate from Accra, Ghana for operations against Boko Haram_

On 18 May 2014, the MOD announced that a Sentinel had departed to Ghana to assist in the search for the 223 schoolgirls abducted by the Islamic militant group, Boko Haram, in Nigeria on 14 April 2014. En-route to Ghana the Sentinel was forced to divert to Senegal due to a technical issue. In 2014, Prime Minister David Cameron announced the retention of the aircraft, even after operations end in Afghanistan, until late 2028. On 26 March 2015, the MOD announced the deployment of two Sentinel aircraft to provide surveillance to coalition forces fighting ISIL terrorists in Iraq and Syria. 


*Specs*
Crew: 5
Length: 30.3 m (99 ft 5 in)
Wingspan: 28.5 m (93 ft 6 in)
Height: 8.2 m (27 ft 0 in)
Wing area: 94.9 m2 (1022 ft2)
Empty weight: 24000 kg (54000 lb)
Gross weight: 42400 kg (93500 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × Rolls-Royce BR710, 65.6 kN (14,750 lbf) thrust each
Maximum speed: Mach 0.89
Range: 9250 km (5800 miles)
Endurance: 9 hours
Service ceiling: 14935 m (49000 ft)
Number Built: 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taking a close look at the At Sea Demonstration 2015

The demonstration took place in October 2015 on, and around the MOD Hebrides Range in the UK.
The Range is operated by QinetiQ under the Long Term Partnering Agreement (LTPA).The MTMD Forum is built up of ten nations; Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, Norway, Spain, United Kingdom, and the United States. Nine of which took part in the demonstration.
ASD15 included the launch of four ballistic missile Terrier Orion targets, one exo-atmospheric intercept of a Terrier Orion with a Standard Missile 3 (SM3), 11 sea skimming Mirach targets flown and nine surface to air missiles fired, including Evolved Seasparrow Missile (ESSM), Standard Missile 2 (SM2) and ASTER 30.












*Royal Navy and Royal Air Force personnel are at sea onboard USS WASP for the latest F-35B Lightning II fast jet trials.*



The six United States Marine Corps (USMC) Lightning II aircraft are onboard USS WASP, off the coast of the United States’ Eastern Seaboard. The aircraft are assessing the ship/air integration and effectiveness across flight operations, communications, maintenance support and logistical supply. Operational Test activity will include carrier qualifications for aircraft take-off and landing, and air combat/air defence missions over sea.
As the only non-US Tier 1 partner in the F-35 program, the UK has nurtured strong participation from both an industry and operational standpoint.
The UK’s joint Lightning Force has worked hard to stay at the leading edge of F-35 development from the start, notably with the advance of STOVL technology.

The timeline slider below uses WAI ARIA. Please use the documentation for your screen reader to find out more.





The Royal Navy’s vision for tactical integration of the F-35B into their current arsenal is similar to the Marine Corps’ plan to integrate the F-35 with legacy aircraft, such as the AV-8B Harrier and the F/A-18 Hornet, and gradually phase out legacy aircraft over the coming decades.

Royal Navy Lieutenant Commander Neil Mathieson, the UK’s F-35 Ship Integration Lead, said:

By 2020, UK combat airpower will consist of Typhoon and F-35B Lightning II, a highly potent and capable mix of fourth and fifth generation fighter aircraft. With Typhoon already established as one of the premier multi-role fighters in the world, the F-35 brings a complementary next-generation level of survivability and lethality. This will ultimately provide the UK with an unprecedented level of capability in a single platform.




_U.K F-35B_

In February, the UK stood up their first F-35 Squadron at Edwards Air Force Base, California. The historic 17 (Reserve) Squadron is now responsible for the entire operational test and evaluation of the UK’s F-35s. Personnel from 17 (R) Sqn, comprising engineers and pilots from the Royal Air Force and Royal Navy, fly and maintain the two UK F-35B jets independently from their US colleagues.





United States Marine Corps USS Wasp carrying out operational tests for F35B fighter jets [Credit: US Marine Corps]
US Lieutenant General Chris Bogdan is the Program Executive Officer for the F-35 Lightning II Joint Program Office. He said :

United Kingdom participation in the F-35 program has been absolutely critical to our success. Since the beginning, UK test pilots and engineers have been fully integrated and work shoulder to shoulder with us as we deliver the F-35 to the warfighter.

Evidence and experience gained from this event will provide the basis for future F-35B deployments as the USMC work towards their Initial Operating Capability (IOC) in Summer 2015. UK F-35B pilots will begin operating the next generation stealth fighter from bases in England starting in 2018, and are on track to fly from Queen Elizabeth Class aircraft carriers in 2020.

UK and US military test Lightning II jets at sea - News stories - GOV.UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

One PM David Cameron transport aircraft, a British made BAE 146 CC.1 (BAe 146-100 Statesman) of No. 32.
The Queen also has a BAE 146 which is part of the queen's flight.







BAe146 CC.2 ZE700 of the RAF. Seen here arriving at Zürich with David Cameron on board for his visit to the WEF 2014









CC2 aircraft, delivered to The Queen's Flight in 1986 and now part of 32 (The Royal) Squadron




A BAe 146 of the Queen's Flight





VIP travel: The Royal Flight's most prestigious jet, a BAe 146 of 32 (The Royal) Squadron, touches down with Tony Blair on board















A new RAF BAE 146 C3 members of the Royal Irish Regiment arrive in Mali to support government troops against Islamist fighters 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Britain's defence Engineering Giant Babcock upbeat after order book hits record £20bn*
Engineering services company profits as government farms out defence contracts





Babcock International has won outsourced contracts from the MoD refitting Royal Navy vessels. Photograph: Bloomberg/Getty Image

Babcock International said it was confident about the future after annual profit at the engineering services company rose by almost a third and its order book hit a record £20bn.

For the year that ended in March, underlying pretax profit increased 32% to £418m and revenue rose 27% to £4.5bn. The FTSE 100 company increased its annual dividend by 10.4% to 18.1p a share.

Babcock won more orders from existing customers such as the Ministry of Defenceand from its acquisition of Avincis, the emergency helicopter service company, a year ago.

In the UK, Babcock’s new contracts included decommissioning Magnox nuclear reactors and managing London fire brigade’s vehicle fleet. Its biggest customer is the MoD, which outsourced work on aircraft carriers and other navy vessels to Babcock.





Peter Rogers, its chief executive, said the company was in a strong position to do well again this year.

“The nature of our business is we have a £20bn order book so we can see about 80% of revenues for the year, which is a bit higher than normal. Analysts are forecasting somewhere around 10% growth in sales and profit and that seems to me to be a reasonable place.”

Rogers said the new government’s defence and security review was unlikely to damage Babcock’s business. The group has gained work as the government has cut defence spending and farmed out support functions.




_On target: Defence services group Babcock International is on the lookout for more takeovers_

“I’m not sure how far the cuts have helped our business but what I would say is I don’t think they have harmed it,” Rogers said.

*Babcock is expanding in Europe and wants to carry out more work for the emergency services in France, Spain and Italy.*

Rogers said it would be better for business if Britain stayed in the European Union instead of voting to leave in a referendum promised by 2017. The chief executive of JCB said on Monday it would be preferable for the UK to leave than to stay in an “over-bureaucratic” EU.

Rogers said: “I find it difficult to work out why it would be in the interests of the UK to jump ship rather than to engage and make changes. The Brits are as capable of inventing red tape as the guys in Brussels. Things don’t always go your way and people without the UK’s interests [at heart] take decisions that have a great effect but do you deal with them or throw the toys out of your pram?”

Babcock upbeat after order book hits record £20bn | Business | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*SAS to send hit squad to 'take out Jihadi Sid'*
THE SAS is to send a hit squad to kill the terrorist dubbed “Jihadi Sid”.

By Patrick Williams / Published 10th January 2016



PIXEL8000

SICK: Jihadi Sid poses with armed child
The team of snipers will be led by the elite regiment’s top marksman, an experienced combat veteran.

Last week, the Daily Star Sunday exclusively disclosed how he killed three members of Islamic State during a battle in the Iraqi city of Ramadi.




_Covert operation: A team of elite British SAS soldiers operate in Syria with Black Hawk helicopters_

The staff sergeant blasted the jihadis through a 10in brick wall from one kilometre away using a Barrett Light 50, the world’s most powerful sniper rifle.

*British-born Siddhartha Dhar, who was seen in an Isis propaganda video executing Syrians accused of being British spies, is the target.* Sources told us the mission is a “kill not capture” operation.

“*He wants to die for his cause and we intend to help him every way we can”.*
A senior defence source

Dhar, 32, made his debut as an Isis executioner months after Londoner Mohammed Emwazi, known as Jihadi John, died in an airstrike after being filmed murdering several hostages.

Jihadi Sid, a convert to Islam from Hinduism, was a bouncy castle salesman in the UK.

*The father-of-four from east London is now at the top of the SAS kill list* and is also a prime target for US special forces operating in the area.





GETTY SAS: Siddhartha Dhar may be targeted by long range snipers


*It is understood the hit squad will also be under orders to kill any British-born jihadis, including women, if they pose a threat to the UK.*

All British extremists who have joined Isis in Syria are thought to be living in secret fortified bases away from Arab members of the terror group.

*The SAS team, drawn from the regiment’s special projects group, will attack them using RAF drones, air strikes or long-range sniping missions.*

One senior defence source said last night: “This guy wants to be the new Jihadi John.





LNP

PROTEST: Siddhartha Dhar films protest for Muslims Against Crusades in London
“He wants to die for his cause and we intend to help him every way we can.

*“We will find him just like we found Jihadi John. The clock is ticking and it’s just a matter of time.

“This is a kill mission and he is at the top of a long kill list.”*





NATIONAL NEWS

REPLACEMENT: Siddhartha Dhar is seen as the new Jihadi John
The SAS team will locate its targets with help from MI6 agents on the ground. Government “listening post” GCHQ will also pass on intelligence from intercepted mobile phone calls and emails.

Dhar was arrested in 2014 but released on bail. He then defied a ruling to surrender his passport, boarded a coach to Paris and fled to Syria.

*He has taunted British security services on social media, writing a series of messages just weeks after he fled the UK, including*:* “My Lord (Allah) made a mockery of British intelligence and surveillance*.

“What a shoddy security system Britain must have to allow me to breeze through Europe to the Islamic State.” 

Siddhartha Dhar to be targetted by SAS hit squad | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star

@Blue Marlin , @Steve781 , @Schutz ,@Hamartia Antidote ,@Vauban et al.
This is exactly what i was talking about, the way our judicial system/officials/authorities in Britain treat radicalise muslim extremist/fanatics and islamist terrorists is a HUGE JOKE, they are too soft on them since the liberals/human rights activists/leftists and politicians(political correctness) alike don't want to be seen as targeting a certain religion/minority, even when it means putting the country and its citizens at risks. 
Had this idiot/scum been in the U.S he will be languishing in a U.S jail for life in a small hole call prison or better still in Guantanamo. We should learn from our American ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> *SAS to send hit squad to 'take out Jihadi Sid'*
> THE SAS is to send a hit squad to kill the terrorist dubbed “Jihadi Sid”.
> 
> By Patrick Williams / Published 10th January 2016
> 
> 
> 
> PIXEL8000
> 
> SICK: Jihadi Sid poses with armed child
> The team of snipers will be led by the elite regiment’s top marksman, an experienced combat veteran.
> 
> Last week, the Daily Star Sunday exclusively disclosed how he killed three members of Islamic State during a battle in the Iraqi city of Ramadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Covert operation: A team of elite British SAS soldiers operate in Syria with Black Hawk helicopters_
> 
> The staff sergeant blasted the jihadis through a 10in brick wall from one kilometre away using a Barrett Light 50, the world’s most powerful sniper rifle.
> 
> *British-born Siddhartha Dhar, who was seen in an Isis propaganda video executing Syrians accused of being British spies, is the target.* Sources told us the mission is a “kill not capture” operation.
> 
> “*He wants to die for his cause and we intend to help him every way we can”.*
> 
> A senior defence source
> Dhar, 32, made his debut as an Isis executioner months after Londoner Mohammed Emwazi, known as Jihadi John, died in an airstrike after being filmed murdering several hostages.
> 
> Jihadi Sid, a convert to Islam from Hinduism, was a bouncy castle salesman in the UK.
> 
> *The father-of-four from east London is now at the top of the SAS kill list* and is also a prime target for US special forces operating in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTY
> 
> SAS: Siddhartha Dhar may be targeted by long range snipers
> It is understood the hit squad will also be under orders to kill any British-born jihadis, including women, if they pose a threat to the UK.
> 
> All British extremists who have joined Isis in Syria are thought to be living in secret fortified bases away from Arab members of the terror group.
> 
> *The SAS team, drawn from the regiment’s special projects group, will attack them using RAF drones, air strikes or long-range sniping missions.*
> 
> One senior defence source said last night: “This guy wants to be the new Jihadi John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LNP
> 
> PROTEST: Siddhartha Dhar films protest for Muslims Against Crusades in London
> “He wants to die for his cause and we intend to help him every way we can.
> 
> *“We will find him just like we found Jihadi John. The clock is ticking and it’s just a matter of time.
> 
> “This is a kill mission and he is at the top of a long kill list.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATIONAL NEWS
> 
> REPLACEMENT: Siddhartha Dhar is seen as the new Jihadi John
> The SAS team will locate its targets with help from MI6 agents on the ground. Government “listening post” GCHQ will also pass on intelligence from intercepted mobile phone calls and emails.
> 
> Dhar was arrested in 2014 but released on bail. He then defied a ruling to surrender his passport, boarded a coach to Paris and fled to Syria.
> 
> *He has taunted British security services on social media, writing a series of messages just weeks after he fled the UK, including*:* “My Lord (Allah) made a mockery of British intelligence and surveillance*.
> 
> “What a shoddy security system Britain must have to allow me to breeze through Europe to the Islamic State.”
> 
> Siddhartha Dhar to be targetted by SAS hit squad | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star
> 
> @Blue Marlin , @Steve781 , @Schutz ,@Hamartia Antidote ,@Vauban et al.
> This is exactly what i was talking about, the way our judicial system/officials/authorities in Britain treat radicalise muslim extremist/fanatics and islamist terrorists is a HUGE JOKE, they are too soft on them since the liberals/human rights activists/leftists and politicians(political correctness) alike don't want to be seen as targeting a certain religion/minority, even when it means putting the country and its citizens at risks.
> Had this idiot/scum been in the U.S he will be languishing in a U.S jail for life in a small hole call prison or better still in Guantanamo. We should learn from our American ally.


well thats his day's numbered then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> well thats his day's numbered then



JUST LIKE OUR SENIOR DEFENCE OFFICIALS SAID:



mike2000 is back said:


> *“We will find him just like we found Jihadi John. The clock is ticking and it’s just a matter of time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> JUST LIKE OUR SENIOR DEFENCE OFFICIALS SAID:


true though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Rolls Royce has offered the following design to Poland for its Coastal Defence Vessel requirement: 99.7 metres long and displaces just over 2,400 tonnes. Accommodation for 60 crew and an additional 30 personnel is included and the ship is said to have a 28 day endurance.


















Lockheed Martin, DCNS and others are also reported to be bidding.

Polish Surface Combat Vessel Competition - Think Defence

@Blue Marlin , i never knew Rolls Royce also designs warships. Eventhough i must say this design looks like the Royal navy of Oman's Khareef class that was built in Portsmouth by BAE.
Just came across this article, Interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> Rolls Royce has offered the following design to Poland for its Coastal Defence Vessel requirement: 99.7 metres long and displaces just over 2,400 tonnes. Accommodation for 60 crew and an additional 30 personnel is included and the ship is said to have a 28 day endurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin, DCNS and others are also reported to be bidding.
> 
> Polish Surface Combat Vessel Competition - Think Defence
> 
> @Blue Marlin , i never knew Rolls Royce also designs warships. Eventhough i must say this design looks like the Royal navy of Oman's Khareef class that was built in Portsmouth by BAE.
> Just came across this article, Interesting indeed.


you should check their site
Naval ship design – Rolls-Royce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

NEW £200MILLION 12,000TONS POLAR RESEARCH SHIP TO BE BUILT IN MERSEYSIDE THIS YEAR. 
This will help maintain the UK’s position firmly at the forefront of climate and ocean research.

















Merseyside beats global competition to build £200m Polar research ship | Cammell Laird





*Defence Secretary Meets UK Training Team in Ukraine*















The Defence Secretary has visited British soldiers currently serving in the Ukraine, to see the work they are doing with the Ukrainian Armed Forces for himself.

In a flying visit, the Secretary of State for Defence, the Rt Hon Michael Fallon MP, landed at a Ukrainian military training area west of Kyiv and was met by the head of the Short Term Training Team formed from soldiers of from the 1st Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment and 4 Armoured Medical Regiment. Ukrainian soldiers then demonstrated some of the skills they had recently been taught by the British soldiers.





RAF A400M delivers medical aid to Ukraine:




70 Sqn along with RAFBrize Norton personnel deliver vital medical aid to the Ukrainian forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Unusual Deployment For Royal Navy HMS Iron Duke In Baltic Sea*

Family and friends watched as HMS Iron Duke left Portsmouth this morning for six months at sea. The Type-23 Frigate is part of a NATO maritime task group which will spend considerable time patrolling the Baltic Sea.
The ship will become the latest British Military asset helping to protect NATO's smallest member countries, at a time of heightened international tension.




The Portsmouth based frigate, HMS Iron Duke, spent the weekend in the Polish port









HMS iron duke in Black sea









Unusual Deployment For HMS Iron Duke | Forces TV


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> NEW £200MILLION 12,000TONS POLAR RESEARCH SHIP TO BE BUILT IN MERSEYSIDE THIS YEAR.
> This will help maintain the UK’s position firmly at the forefront of climate and ocean research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merseyside beats global competition to build £200m Polar research ship | Cammell Laird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defence Secretary Meets UK Training Team in Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Defence Secretary has visited British soldiers currently serving in the Ukraine, to see the work they are doing with the Ukrainian Armed Forces for himself.
> 
> In a flying visit, the Secretary of State for Defence, the Rt Hon Michael Fallon MP, landed at a Ukrainian military training area west of Kyiv and was met by the head of the Short Term Training Team formed from soldiers of from the 1st Battalion, The Yorkshire Regiment and 4 Armoured Medical Regiment. Ukrainian soldiers then demonstrated some of the skills they had recently been taught by the British soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAF A400M delivers medical aid to Ukraine:


who's building it down merseyside?

i dont think bae and babcock is down merseyside


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> who's building it down merseyside?
> 
> i dont think bae and babcock is down merseyside



It's Cammell Laird. They are quite big in military ship refit, commercial ship repair, upgrade and conversion and shipbuilding. Though nowhere near as popular as BAE,Rolls Royce ,Babcock etc

About Us | Cammell Laird



Blue Marlin said:


> you should check their site
> Naval ship design – Rolls-Royce



Seems their OPV's designs are quite popular worldwide. Interesting. Though not as renowned as BAE's 

BAE Systems enters partnership with Bangkok Dock to build second OPV for Thai Navy | IHS Jane's 360

Anyway, thanks for sharing bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*RAF Atlas goes Global*

The RAF Long range Atlas A400M have been on a global deployment around the globe in Asia where they made stops in British foreign bases/overseas territories and several friendly Asian allies.

First stop was in joint U.S/U.K military base in the British oversea territory of Diego Garcia








British Indian Ocean Territory




First visit to the beautiful Diego Garcia B.I.O.T




RAF A400M transport aircraft lands in a British military airbase of Diego Garcia





Beautiful views whilst away with RAF 70Sqn A400M in British Indian Ocean Territory Diego Garcia






Global capital directions from Diego Garcia.


From there it then headed to Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

In Penang, Malaysia.













Another 1st for 70 Sqn and the A400M. The first A400M to visit Penang, Malaysia as Britain deepens defence ties with Asian countries.









Airport, malaysia

In Brunei, where Royal air-force maintains a military base since the 1960s and over a thousand troops.







Also, a cheeky visit to Royal Brunei by 70 Sqn






The UK Royal Air Force’s latest transport aircraft, Airbus Atlas A400M. – COURTESY OF THE BRITISH HIGH COMMISSION IN BRUNEI DARUSSALAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

In Sri Lanka.











In Singapore










In Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

In Japan






In S.Korea,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

2016-01-13 17:16
*UK Troops Deploy To Train Nigerian Forces Fighting Boko Haram*


A UK military training team will shortly deploy to Nigeria to train local forces fighting Boko Haram.

More than 35 extra personnel from the Second Battalion, The Royal Anglian Regiment (2 R ANGLIAN), will deliver infantry training to Nigerian military personnel preparing to tackle the extremist group in the north of the country.

The Defence Secretary announced a step up in training to help Nigerian forces stamp out the threat posed by Boko Haram last month. Michael Fallon said:

"We stand united with Nigeria in its efforts to defeat the murderous Boko Haram extremists."
"Stepping up our training efforts will help support the Armed Forces of Nigeria (AFN) for crucial counter-insurgency operations."

It's expected that the number of British personnel deployed on training tasks in Nigeria will more than double in the coming year, with up to 400 expected to provide support during 2016.




_British troops training Nigerian Army for Boko Haram fight_

Of this number, some will be RAF personnel forming a new training team to improve the knowledge and skills of the Nigerian Air Force in airfield defence and counter insurgency. In 2013 the RAF sent in Tornado fighter jets in Nigeria to help track over 200 school girls that were kidnapped by Boko Haram.

A specialist team will also deploy to provide assistance in countering improvised explosive devices, as well as medical training and advice.






Around 230 UK military personnel deployed to Nigeria on a wide range of training tasks last year.

This included training in infantry skills, civil-military affairs, media operations, command and leadership, IED-awareness, and support to Nigerian military training schools and establishments.

Almost 1,000 Nigerian military personnel have now been trained to prepare them for counter-insurgency operations in north east Nigeria, and the work by 2 R ANGLIAN, known as The Poachers, is now well-recognised across the AFN.

The UK also supports a Nigerian intelligence and analysis cell focussed on the north east and based in Abuja, and nearly 30 UK Armed Forces personnel are deployed in Nigeria on an enduring basis in training and advisory roles.

UK Troops Deploy To Train Nigerian Forces Fighting Boko Haram | Forces TV

















Main Radio Article Player
2016-01-14 16:25
*How To Fight And Win In The Jungles Of Brunei*





Brunei has a long relationship with the British Armed Forces.

Swapping military vehicles for jungle boots and strong backs it has often proved the ultimate training ground for jungle warfare, with troops learning to live, survive and fight in a unique environment.

Currently enjoying the oppressive heat and cloying humidity are Y Company, 1st Battalion Regiment of Royal Fusiliers (RRF), normally based at Tidworth in Wiltshire.

*To watch the British Army battling in Belize jungles,* click here.

The Fusiliers, who are usually an armoured infantry unit using the Warrior fighting vehicle, have relished the opportunity to re-engage with the light infantry role.




_The British Army in Brunei also comprises a Gurkha Infantry Battalion (Bn) and a Bell 212 Helicopter Flight of the Army Air Corps_

They have been training hard, in their core skills; ranging from basic field craft to more advanced jungle survival techniques. But working in such hostile conditions brings a host of new challenges which the Fusiliers have had to learn to overcome.

Lance Corporal Daniel Teesdale said: "Navigating out here is a massive challenge, usually you can see a good kilometre away, and can have a good view of key landmarks, in the jungle you can barely see 20 meters ahead of you, and it can take 20 minutes to go just 100 meters as you hack your way through the undergrowth."




_A patrol from the Queen's Own Highlanders searches the jungle around Seria by boat for rebels in hiding and for arms and ammunition (1962)_

The troops will be living in the jungle for the next month, training in heat that has exceeded 35 degrees. Learning to use their environment to their advantage and prove why the British army is such a effective, adaptable fighting force - able to deploy and operate anywhere in the world.

Major Alex Mills, Officer Commanding Y Company RRF said:"This is a once in a generation opportunity for my guys. The experience we have gained out here has been invaluable. It's been hard work, but the guys have relished the opportunity to learn the techniques to operate, survive and fight in this unforgiving terrain."

More: British Troops to Remain in Brunei for Another Five Years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

British Foreign Secretary: recently revealed that Britain has been Helping Saudi-Led Yemen Campaign by helping direct Saudi Arabia airstrikes and provide crucial intelligence needed in Yemen. 

British troops are helping identify targets for a Saudi-led military campaign in Yemen and haven't found any "deliberate" breaches of humanitarian law, Foreign Secretary Philip Hammond said Tuesday. 

Hammond told lawmakers in the House of Commons that "I can't tell you whether it is six people, but we do have a military presence in Saudi Arabia and we are working with the Saudi Arabians to ensure the following of correct procedures to avoid breaches of international humanitarian law."
"That is to ensure that target sets are correctly identified, that processes are correctly followed to ensure that only targets that are legitimate military targets are struck," Hammond said.
He said there had been "no evidence of deliberate breach of international humanitarian law."








Commander of the joint Arab forces, observes the Desert Rats, soldiers of the 7th Armoured Division of the British Army, on manoeuvres in Saudi Arabia during the Gulf war. Britain and Saudi Arabia have been close security partners.





Foreign Secretary: UK Helping Saudi-Led Yemen Campaign - ABC News
British and US military 'in command room' for Saudi strikes on Yemen | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

A Viking vehicle with Juliet Company of 42 Commando, Royal Marines and the Armoured Support Group(Viking) in Biza, Albania during Exercises in the Balkans





Who do we have here?: Tom Hardy(Mad Max:Fury Road star), who is set to star as both the Kray twins in upcoming biopic Legend, was not afraid to give his all as he was put through his paces alongside 45 Commando Royal Marines in Arbroath, Scotland.





A group of Royal Marines have quite literally 'gone commando' - by launching a raunchy charity calendar. The men were from 40 Commando RM in Taunton, Somerset. It is hoped the 2015 calendar will raise as much as £50,000 for the Royal Marines Charitable Trust





Royal marines




RM commandos during Falklands war, 1982










SAS teams during Falklands war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

British makeshift air craft carrier SS Atlantic Conveyor during Falkland War.





British Aircraft Carrier loaded with Harrier Jets 2000





Royal Marines Commando - Brigade Patrol Troop - Kosovo





Army Lynx Mk9A Door Gunner with .50 Cal Heavy Machine Gun





Royal Marines from the Surveillance and Reconnaissance Squadron (SRS) conducting live firing break contact drills on the Setermoe exercise areas, Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

royal marines commandos





A Royal Marine Shoots on a Japanese Pill Box, Tarawa, Pacific war , November 1943










Royal Artillery Firing 105mm Light Gun in Scotland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

RFA Tidespring and HMS Queen Elizabeth scale models in Haslar testing tank.







The Tide class tanker is a 37,000 tonnes class of fast fleet tanker currently under construction for the Royal Fleet Auxiliary of the United Kingdom. Originally known under the project name Military Afloat Reach and Sustainability tankers (MARS), they will be tasked with providing fuel, food, fresh water, ammunition and other supplies to Royal Navy vessels around the world. The vessels were ordered on 22 February 2012 in an order worth £452 million. The ships were designed by BMT Defence Services in Bath, and have a projected in-service date of 2016/2017. In January 2015, the keel was laid for the first vessel, Tidespring, whilst the steel was cut for the second vessel, Tiderace

1. RFA Tidespring (A136) Under construction, now afloat.
2. RFA Tiderace (A137) Under construction,
3. RFA Tidesurge (A138)
4. RFA Tideforce (A139)

*Class and type: Fast Fleet Tanker
Displacement: 37,000 tonnes
Length: 200.9 metres (659 ft)
Beam: 28.6 metres (94 ft)[2]
Draft: 10 metres (33 ft)
Capacity: Tanks for Diesel Oil, Aviation Fuel and Fresh Water, lubrication oil stored in drums,stowage for up to 8 x 20 containers
Crew Complement: 63 plus 46 non-crew embarked persons
Sensors and processing systems: Kelvin Hughes Integrated Bridge System with 3 x SharpEye radar
Aircraft carried: 1 medium helicopter with full hangar facilities*

The first new RFA tanker, 'Tidespring' is now afloat.




























*
Sick Bay plus 2-bed general ward
19.000 cubic meters for liquids (AVCAT [F44 and/or F36], DIESO)
All cargo tanks can be reconfigured from F76 diesel to F44 aviation fuel, so the mix of the two is variable according to the projected need (one Tide assigned to the carrier task group would carry move aviation fuel, for example)
1300 cubic meters potable water
8 ISO containers on deck
63 crew + 45 EMF for 35 days
Speed sustained 15 knots
Operate worldwide, including in first year ice
Hangar and air weapons magazine for operations of up to 1 Merlin flight; flight deck sized for Chinook
Weapons fit of 2x 30mm and 2x Phalanx CIWS, plus smaller machine guns and miniguns if and when necessary
Separated machinery locals by shaft to ensure survivability; and bow thruster can be used to limp to port if all else is gone
3 RAS stations, with fully enclosed masts and related machinery under deck*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Artist impression of 37,000tonnes Tide bay class vessels for the Royal Navy.














Mock up of MARS tanker replenishing RFA Argus
*



*
CG image of Tide Class tannker and Type 45 

*



*

*



*
*The Queen Elizabeth battle group with an Astute-class submarine, two Type 45 destroyers, the carrier herself and one Tide-class tanker, 2 Type 26 global ship will also accompany each QE CBG by 2020.*


The second Tide-class tanker, _Tiderace_:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Royal Navy Merlins training in Gibraltar, Mediterranean sea naval base. * 













Royal Navy Agusta Westland Merlin HM2 ZH843 (St Albans) at RAF Gibraltar



Pictured are aircraft engineers of 846 Naval Air Squadron working on the Merlin Mk3 at RAF Gibraltar.
The engineers based at RNAS Yeovilton, Somerset are conducting routine maintenance on the helicopter to ensure it remains serviceable and ready to complete further tasking.











http://chronicle.gi/2016/01/13/busy-airfield/ Royal Navy helicopters in training flight to Gib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Arrival of the new Governor of Gilbratar Lt. Gen. Edward Davis from the U.K, January 19th 2016






*RFA Mounts Bay as she arrived in Gibraltar today with new Governor onboard*



*The new Governor and Mrs Davis as they disembark RFA Mounts Bay*



*The new Governor and Commander-in-Chief inspects the guard of ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

UK MoD To Acquire High-Flying Satellite-like Zephyr 8 UAVs 






*Introduction*
Zephyr is a series of lightweight solar-powered UAV originally designed and built by the United Kingdom company, QinetiQ and is now part of the Airbus High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS) programme.

*History*
The Zephyr 7 holds the official endurance record for an unmanned aerial vehicle for its flight from 9 July to 23 July 2010, lasting 336 hours and 22 minutes (2 weeks / 14 days). Record claims have been verified by the Fédération Aéronautique Internationale (FAI) for both duration and altitude, at 21,562 meters. It more than doubled the previous endurance record for unmanned flight.

In a 2008 demonstration for the US military, a smaller-scale version of the Zephyr (Zephyr 6) performed beyond the official world record for the longest-duration unmanned flight, however its 82-hour flight at an altitude of 61,000 feet did not set an official record because FAI officials were not involved in the flight.

*Design*
It is of carbon-fibre construction, and uses sunlight to charge a lithium-sulphur battery during the day, which powers the aircraft at night. The aircraft has been designed for use in observation and communications relay.

The vehicle can circle over a particular area for extended periods. The military uses the vehicle for reconnaissance and communications platforms. Civilian and scientific programmes use it for Earth observation. During the day, Zephyr uses its state-of-the-art solar cells spread across its wings to recharge high-power lithium-sulphur batteries and drive two propellers. At night, the energy stored in the batteries is sufficient to maintain Zephyr in the sky. The lithium sulphur batteries are supplied by Sion, and the first version had a battery capacity of 3kWh.

Zephyr 7 is bigger and requires five individuals to launch, as opposed to three previously. The team runs gently into the wind until it lifts out of their hands. Zephyr 8 is now under development and will be bigger still, with a 28 metre wingspan.

The Zephyr system was sold to EADS Astrium (now named Airbus Defence and Space) in March 2013 where it has successfully re-flown as part of the High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS) programme. In 2014 it flew for 11 days in winter, and later near civilian airspace.

*Flight*
The 53 kg Zephyr typically climbs to about 40,000 ft on its first day, and then maintains between 60,000 ft and 40,000 ft thereafter.




*Technical specifications*

Crew: none
Payload: 2.5 kg (5 lb)
Length: (?)
Wingspan: 22.5 m (73 ft 10 in)
Height: (?)
Loaded weight: 53 kg (116.8 lb)
Powerplant: 2 × 450W Newcastle University custom permanent-magnet synchronous motor, () each
Cruise speed: 30 knots
Service ceiling: exceeds 21 km (70,000 ft). *Future versions of Zephyr*: Enlarged platform with increased payload capacity, Payload capabilities: NIIRS 8 imagery RADAR LIDAR ESM/ELINT Broadband comms. Available from 2018 and beyond. * http://militaryaircraft-airbusds.co...ft/UAVs/Zephyr/ZEPHYR_datasheet_customers.pdf*

Zephyr is a High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS) UAS/UAV developed by Qinetiq a private British defence company , running exclusively on solar power.

This unmanned aircraft provides affordable, persistent, and local satellite-like services. It


endures like a satellite,
focuses like an aircraft and
is cheaper than both of them.
Specs

Max altitude (ASL) : 21 562 m
Having already been airborne permanently for more than 14 days, Zephyr holds currently the “Endurance World Record”.
ZEPHYR already operated fully integrated in civil airspace!






Large operational area

Zephyr can currently operate with a 5 kg payload for weeks or months, depending on one’s individual needs.
*
Next generation ZEPHYRS will be able to carry much more payload increasing the range of applications by far.*

Why choose Zephyr?


Maximized surveillance capability: provides affordable, persistent, and local satellite-like services
Versatile: can be used for a range of military, security and civil applications.
Fast reactions: provides real-time images and video, under all weather conditions.
Easy to control: can be controlled remotely anywhere in the world.
Eco-friendly: runs exclusively on solar power, both day and night.
Proven capabilities: holds several world records for the longest and highest flight, for example.
Use Zephyr for:


Maritime & Border surveillance
Environmental surveillance
In-theatre C4ISTAR relay
Missile detection

Navigation
SIGINT
Ad-hoc communication bandwith
Continuous imagery
Many further …
Almost orbital

Zephyr fills a capability gap between satellites and UAVs. It:


runs exclusively on solar power and
flies above the weather and above commercial air traffic.
Thanks to its power supply, Zephyr is capable of withstanding extremely long flights. Fuelled (un)manned aircraft are limited both in endurance and altitude.
Even more, Zephyr can be used for communications and surveillance at a fraction of the price of a satellite or conventional plane.

Eco-friendly, yet powerful

Zephyr is solar powered, yet ready for heavy duty! It:


stores solar energy collected during the day and
uses it at night to keep the vehicle in the sky and the payload running.
Zephyr can beat the harsh weather conditions and still have its power requirements met.
In August 2014, Zephyr completed its most demanding mission to date. It set a new benchmark in persistent, year-round operations for this class of unmanned aircraft systems.




Eyes in the sky

Unlike reconnaissance satellites, Zephyr has the ability to:


stay focused on a specific area of interest and
provide satellite-like communications and earth observation services over long periods of time without interruption.
Zephyr operates at altitudes that are high enough to enable coverage of hundreds of miles wide, and low enough to easily collect and convey detailed images and video of everything in view.
One unique strength of this unmanned aircraft lies in its quick reaction time. It only takes a few minutes to provide high-quality images and videos, while satellites or conventional planes require a few hours.

Always be connected




*With the help of satellite communications, Zephyr can be operated anywhere in the world, while still being controlled from one central ground station*.
This helps to further reduce the cost of service which is already low compared to other means.

Longest and highest

Zephyr holds several world records, for example:


the longest flight duration without refueling (14 days) and
highest altitude (70,740ft).
Zephyr has flown continuously ten times longer than any other aircraft in the world.

Read the press release: QinetiQ files for three world records for its Zephyr Solar powered UAV 

First civil flight

For the first time, a High Altitude Pseudo-Satellite (HAPS) flight has been authorized by a civil authority: in this case, the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority (DCAA).
The flight, completed in Dubai, achieved the highest altitude ever reached in the UAE, 61,696 ft (18,805 m), along with the longest flight in the UAE lasting 23 hours and 47 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taking a closer look at the unveiling of the first Ajax armored vehicles for the British army. 
It claims to be the first fully-digitised fighting vehicle, with all crew members in the vehicle able to share its camera capabilities. The MoD placed a £3.5 billion order for 589 Scout SVs in September last year, with delivery expected to begin in 2017 and continue until 2024.
A Ministry of Defence spokesperson said:
"We are assembling these vehicles in South Wales, supporting thousands of UK jobs and ensuring our servicemen and women have the very best equipment."























 EXCLUSIVE: A First Look At The British Army's AJAX | Forces TV I wish we had gone with our own BAE Systems' CV-90 proposal. Anyway we and the U.S sometimes choose each other defence companies during bids. The best/most competitive often wins. So its a WIn-WIn cooperation @Blue Marlin . I still believe BAE's proposal would have be better for us though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

British MOD has released some infos and images showing Royal airforce ongoing campaign against Islamic militants/ISIS in Iraq and Syria. The operation is code-name operation Shader and has been going on since 2014 when MPs voted for airstrikes in Iraq.







A fully loaded dirty typhoon in Iraq










A RAF tooled up Typhoon refueled over Iraq by a tanker





A CC-150T Polaris aircraft provides air-to-air refueling to a Royal Air Force Tornado over Iraq 25 January 2016.

Some videos from operations in syria and Iraq

















_Daesh terrorists in Syria and Iraq have suffered further losses from successful Royal Air Force air strikes.

On Wednesday 13 January, Typhoon FRG4s provided Iraqi ground forces with close air support as they continue to eliminate terrorist positions in and around Ramadi and conducted two successful attacks with Paveway IV guided bombs on Daesh machine-gun teams. Further north, south-west of Sinjar, Tornado GR4s supported operations by the Kurdish peshmerga and used a Paveway to destroy a machine-gun position which had opened fire on the troops.

The following day, Typhoons were again in action over Ramadi, where they delivered three Paveway IV attacks on a group of Daesh fighters preparing for an assault, a firing position and a mortar team. Tornados patrolled east of Mosul, where they used a pair of Paveways to attack a mortar position and an armed pick-up truck. Typhoons operated in the same area that night, and successfully bombed three buildings in a terrorist-held compound.

On Friday 15 January, Tornado GR4s struck a Daesh barracks near Raqqa, with two Paveway IVs, also destroying one of their vehicles parked close by.

GR4s conducted two successful attacks with Brimstone missiles on Sunday 17 January, destroying a vehicle near Tabbaqah, west of Raqqa, in Syria and a terrorist supply truck south of Sinjar in Iraq.

Throughout these missions, the Tornados and Typhoons were supported as is normal by a Voyager air refuelling tanker, whilst RAF Reaper and Sentinel continued to conduct invaluable surveillance missions against terrorist targets. On the ground, British military instructors continue their efforts as part of the coalition training teams helping build the capabilities of the Iraqi security forces to enable them to build on their recent successes against Daesh._
_
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/update-air-strikes-in-iraq_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Britain plots bombing of Isis in Libya*
Tim Ripley and Mark Hookham Published: 31 January 2016





_RAF airstrikes could follow after potential targets are identified (andrew chittock)_

A TEAM of British military and intelligence officers last week undertook a secret reconnaissance mission to Libya to plan RAF airstrikes against Isis militants in the strife-torn north African state.

*Six RAF officers flew to an airbase in eastern Libya, controlled by pro-western militia forces, along with a group of MI6 operatives, diplomats from the Foreign and Commonwealth Office and US and French military personnel.*





_SAS in libya 2011. They were crucial in helping rebel forces advance towards Tripoli. _

Their mission, near the coastal city of Tobruk, was to build up intelligence on the location of Isis fighters and draw up potential targets for possible British and coalition airstrikes.

Plans for military action against Isis in Libya have stepped up amid fears that the terrorist group, which controls a long stretch of coastline around the city of Sirte, is preparing to shift its headquarters from Syria to north Africa and threaten the Mediterranean.
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/news/uk_news/article1662906.ece

hmmmmm........not sure i approve of airstrikes in Libya. Let's let them sort out their issues themselves. Shouldn't have intervened in the first place(even though i know the UNSC voted/approved our intervention). We should have adopted a wait and see approach and observe how things unfold before thinking of intervention. @Blue Marlin , @Vauban , @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Staying with the army's Ajax armored vehicle program, let's Take a closer look at the Cased Telescoped Armament System(NOTE THAT it is build by both France and Britain i.e a BAE/NEXTER program @Vauban , @Taygibay , @Blue Marlin ) which will equipped the British army's advanced Ajax armored fighting vehicles from next year to 2020. 


*The 40mm Cased Telescoped Armament System (CTAS)
*
Intended to equip the Ajax reconnaissance and Warrior infantry fighting vehicles, the Cased Telescoped Armament System (CTAS) comprises the CT Cannon, Ammunition Handling System, Controller, Gun Control Equipment, Gun Mount and a range of ammunition natures.

It will also equip a number of French Army vehicles, the system as a whole being the result of a joint development programme and joint BAE/NEXTER venture called CTA International.






*History*
Recognising the approaching obsolescence of the 30mm RARDEN cannon, the MoD started a series of trade studies in order to develop the concept for a medium calibre weapon to replace it, one suitable to deal with the emerging Russian combat vehicles.

These trade studies prompted GIAT and Royal Ordnance to explore options for a collaborative development programme.

A Royal Ordnance and GIAT 45mm Cased Telescoped Weapon System (CTWS) demonstrator was completed in 1991 with the prototype the following year. The CTWS was intended for TRACER, a mid-life Warrior upgrade and the French VAD.






1992, Staff Target (Land) 4061, more commonly known as TRACER, Tactical Reconnaissance Armoured Combat Equipment Requirement was to be the new CVR(T) replacement. TRACER was now to utilise the 45mm CTWS.

1994, the joint development concept was formalised by the creation of a 50/50 Joint Venture between GIAT and Royal Ordnance called Cased Telescoped Ammunition International, or CTAI for short.

The US Department of Defense Inspector General released a technical evaluation in 1996 on cased telescoped ammunition, it was less than fulsome in its praise.

In the same period, the US Army started looking at a replacement for its Bradley M3 in Cavalry squadrons, and the M1114 HMMWV ‘Humvee’ in scout platoons, in a programme called the Future Scout Cavalry System (FSCS). The TRACER and FSCS programmes were subsequently harmonised and a joint project created. Both nations requirements would be met by a single vehicle, the Armoured Scout and Reconnaissance Vehicle (ASRV). It is important to note, for the avoidance of confusion, that both programmes continued to be referred to, in their home nations, by their original titles: TRACER and FSCS. The intended end product of both programmes was the ASRV which, if successful, would be produced in both nations.

The Armoured Scout and Reconnaissance Vehicle was specified in a Memorandum of Understanding signed by the US and the UK in July 1998, the original Operational Requirements Document having being agreed in December 1997. Although a common vehicle was envisaged, the British Army had an additional requirement for their variant to be equipped with a long-range anti-tank missile. This was intended to provide overwatch for vehicles deployed forward without protection from main battle tanks.

France and Germany both requested observer status on TRACER although neither had a comparable requirement.

Contracts for an initial study phase were signed with two consortia, each composed of a mix of UK and US companies, in January 1999. The mix of UK and US companies was intended to facilitate an equal work share between the native industries of the two nations.

In 1997 the decision was made to move the calibre to 40mm and rename it the CT2000 (rather optimistically, as it would turn out to be).

Two years later, in 1999, further interest from the USA resulted in a representative turret containing the 40mm CTAS integrated onto a US Army Bradley infantry fighting vehicle.





Firing trials were conducted soon after.





In April 2001, a statement to the House of Parliament revealed that the future of the US FSCS was in doubt, describing how the new Future Combat System (FCS) vision as envisioned by General Shinseki in 1999 would need funding and some programmes would be cut to make room for it, one of these was the follow-on engineering development phase of FSCS/TRACER.

At the DSEi show in London in September 2001, a SIKA representative said;

Rumours that the project had stalled completely and was about to be overtaken by FRES are grossly overdone, the project continues to meet its milestone development phases and we have already started cutting metal on the first prototype.

In October 2001, a statement was made to Parliament that in a joint US/UK decision, TRACER would come to a close at the end of the assessment phase in July 2002. The information gained would be used to inform FCS and FRES respectively, both programmes were to effectively absorb TRACER and FSCS.

Mr. Swayne: To ask the Secretary of State for Defence if he will make a statement on the future of the Tracer programme.

Dr. Moonie: The UK and the US have taken a joint decision to bring the Tracer programme to a close in July 2002 when the current assessment phase comes to an end. In keeping with the principles of Smart Acquisition, this illustrates our willingness to take the right decision early in a programme in response to changing priorities. The Tracer programme has successfully developed a pool of key technologies that can now be utilised in future programmes such as the Future Rapid Effects System which will play a key role in meeting the Land Commander’s Intelligence, Surveillance, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance needs.

TRACER and FSCS were no more although that the development programme would see out its contracted funding and allow the consortia show the fruits of their considerable labours.

Total cost to the UK was confirmed at £131 million

TRACER technology demonstrations took place towards the end of the programme in June and July 2002 involving the prototype vehicles from each consortium.





The composite image above show the LANCER TRACER demonstration vehicle, sharp-eyed readers will note two slightly different turrets. The image top left is at United Defense in the US, they produced the chassis and shipped it to the UK for fitting the sensor and turret systems. The others show a dummy turret.

The SIKA demonstrator is shown below.





They were widely regarded as impressive vehicles and included many advanced concepts such as a hybrid electrical drive that provided a limited silent capability, band tracks from Soucy, 5m mast mounted elevating sensors, unmanned turrets, open electronic architectures, single crew pod and of course, the 40mm Cased Telescopic Ammunition (CTA) cannon from CTAI.

TRACER provided a glimpse into the future but although the vehicles were reportedly very impressive, the impression I get from reading what sparse materials are available on the subject is that the massive leaps forward were probably too much for a single programme to sustain. Every aspect was a huge advance; armour, propulsion, weapons, ergonomics and above all, the sensors and sensor fusion. FSCS was also criticised because it sought to reduce the overall personnel numbers in US Cavalry organisations, especially dismounted personnel, and it was feared that technology was driving doctrine, not the other way around, perhaps a fair criticism.

The US withdrew from TRACER in favour of the Future Combat System (FCS).

With the US gone, the UK had a choice, it could well have stayed with the programme and comments about it being unaffordable without US participation are only partly true but before it had chance to complete, the UK was already in love with its own version of FCS, The Future Rapid Effect System (FRES).

And that was the end of TRACER.

The CTWS 40 was still in development under separate contracts, so it was not impacted by the cancellation of TRACER, it was still intended for Warrior and future French vehicles, and no doubt, FRES.

Various testing activities continued, icing, resistance to impact and fire, aircraft carriage and compound angle firing, for example.





Although not specifically aimed at any one vehicle the Manned Turret Integration Programme (MTIP) was a technology demonstrator working on the integration of the 40mm CTWS and a number of different sensors. A demonstration contract was placed with Cased Telescoped Ammunition International (CTAI) to complete risk reduction demonstrations on a manned turret, feed systems and other sub-systems.

CTA was required to demonstrate the CTWS in a manned turret fitted to a Warrior by the end of 2006. The French Délégation Général pour l’Armement (DGA) also placed a contract with CTA for an unmanned turret called TOUTATIS., again, to be trialled on Warrior.

MTIP and TOUTATIS, shown below, left and right.





CTA had been working on turret integration since 2003 and had demonstrated early models of both turrets on Warrior, the manned turret providing Level IV protection at a weight of 3.8 tonnes and the unmanned turret providing Level III protection but at the much lower weight of 1.5 tonnes. The unmanned turret also had all the ammunition within the turret and a simpler feed mechanism, carrying capacity was 68 rounds, compared to 42 for the manned turret.

The Objective Future Cannon Programme (OFCP) was initiated in 2002, a joint programme between the UK MoD and French DGA. This defined the future programme activities and a number of key user requirements and specification;


Rate of Fire 200 Shots per minute
Fire two ammunition types selectable <3s
Remote operation
Low integration volume <80 litres total swept volume
Dispersion > <0,35 mil APFSDS > <1 mil GPR
Minimum Fatigue Safety Life 10,000 rounds
Operates in safety –46°C to +63°C
Satisfies prevailing UK MoD and French DGA safety standards
STANAG 4439 insensitive
Reliability >98%
Supports ‘coincidence’ fire control solution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

The first firing demonstration of the CTAS on a Warrior was in January 2002, in the ‘Xena’ turret, shown below.





The original intent was that the 40mm CTAS would be central to the Warrior Fightability and Lethality Improvement Programme (WFLIP) but in 2005, the MoD announced a competition, as they do, despite the significant investment in the CTAS since the early nineties. The competition originally specified a minimum calibre of 35mm but this was subsequently changed to 30mm to allow other guns to compete.

Competing bidders included General Dynamics with a version of their Mk46 turret, as fitted to the proposed USMC Expeditionary Fighting Vehicle and now used in naval applications, Selex offered a Mk 44 Bushmaster in the Oto Melara HITFIST turret, Lockheed Martin/Rheinmetall, a modification of the existing Warrior turret and CTAI/BAE, the 40mm CTAS in MTIP-2, obviously.


HITFIST
Lockheed Martin Warrior Turret Rebuild
BAE MTIP-2
Mk 46





Additional firing trials were carried out in 2004 at Ridsdale Ranges.





France and the UK agreed on a common certification process for the 40mm CTWS in March 2006.

In April 2008, the MoD announced that the CTA International 40mm CTWS had been selected for both the Warrior and FRES Scout, although the MoD chose not to select a turret design.

General Dynamics withdrew from the competition, leaving Selex, BAE and Lockheed Martin, all but one now facing the prospect of redesigning their turrets to include the mandated 40mm CTAS. Selex withdrew later in the year, leaving Lockheed Martin and BAE to slug it out.

At the June Eurosatory show, BAE showed their self-funded MTIP 2 turret on a Warrior chassis. The MTIP 2 turret was a brand new design with a fully stabilised 40mm CTWS applique armour package that provided the same protection level as the hull.






As can be seen, the original MTIP and later BAE MTIP-2 turrets are clearly different.

By the end of 2009, after Lockheed Martin had been awarded a study contract to investigate a common Warrior/FRES turret, it became clear that there would, in fact, need two turret variants, one for Warrior, and the other optimised for the recce role.

BAE and General Dynamics promoted their respective entries for FRES SV at the beginning of 2010, BAE emphasised the benefits of a common turret, although with slight differences depending on the role.

General Dynamics offered a modification of the Austrian-Spanish Cooperative Development (ASCOD) vehicle which was in service with Spain and Austria, as the Pizarro and Ulan respectively.

BAe offered a shortened CV90, claimed to be fully developed and available in the flesh, although to what extent readiness extended under the skin was not clear. The basic vehicle was to be constructed at Hagglund in Sweden and shipped to Newcastle for final assembly and integration. This was later proven to be a political miscalculation, although using the existing CV90 production line made perfect financial sense.






Outwardly there was little to distinguish the two, both used already in service infantry fighting vehicles of nineties origin as the base platform and both were equipped with the mandated 40mm CTA cannon, a range of C4ISTAR, protection and various automotive upgrades.

BAE announced their investment a £4.5 million in a Turret Test Rig for both Warrior and FRES programmes in February 2010.

The £4.5m Turret Test Rig (TTR) will mimic the field testing of turrets for Future Rapid Effect System (FRES) Scout and Warrior vehicles by subjecting them to tests under extremes of temperatures. The tests are expected to take a turret through a 20-year lifespan in 12-18 months.

Further development and qualification of the 40mm CTA weapon were agreed by France and the UK in February.

March 2010 saw the announcement that General Dynamics had been selected for FRES SV Recce Block 1, or more specifically, selected as preferred bidder.

General Dynamics said;

General Dynamics United Kingdom Limited has been selected by the Ministry of Defence to provide the next generation of armoured fighting vehicles to the British Army. The MoD has chosen General Dynamics’ ASCOD SV tracked vehicle as the winning design for the demonstration phase of the Specialist Vehicle competition, providing both the Scout variant and the Common Base Platform for up to 580 SV vehicles. ASCOD SV is the latest generation of a proven European design which has been significantly redesigned by General Dynamics’ UK engineering team, and will provide unparalleled military capability for the British Army over the 30 years of the vehicles’ life.

It emerged that General Dynamics would use a turret provided by Lockheed Martin, the actual design based on the Rheinmetall LANCE medium calibre turret.

With the election out of the way, the MoD and General Dynamics announced successful negotiations in June 2010 and the award of a £500 million contract for the Demonstration and Manufacture phase of FRES SV Recce Block 1.

In February/March 2010, alongside FRES, the MoD was also considering the future of the Warrior Capability Sustainment Project (WCSP), a competition between BAE and Lockheed Martin. Lockheed Martin proposed an upgrade of the existing Warrior turret and BAE, their MTIP 2 design,

In late March 2010, the MoD Investment Approvals Board recommended a year-long delay to WCSP.

At the September 2011 DSEi show, FRES SV was shown for the first time, at least, a representative prototype. It is about this point at which you stop seeing references to FRES, no longer is it FRES SV, it is just SV. FRES as a concept was dead, there was no wake, no funeral, it was just shuffled out the back door.


BAE MTIP-2
SV
BAE Systems - Warrior Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV) Upgrade [480p]







Lockheed Martin were awarded the Warrior Capability Sustainment Programme (WCSP) contract in October 2010.

Demonstration was expected to cost £200 million and manufacture £642 million. WCSP was designed to extend the service life of Warrior to beyond 2040 by which time it would have been in service over 50 years, which kind of proves legacy platforms can be upgraded.

The upgrade includes a new turret and 40mm CTA weapon, Warrior Enhanced Electronic Architecture and Warrior Modular Protection System. The demonstration phase, at a cost of £200m, would upgrade eight section vehicles and three other variants ready for trials between 2013 and 2014. A production phase would follow that would upgrade 380 infantry fighting vehicles and other variants. Each Multi Role Brigade was to have 1 Battalion equipped with Warrior.

At this point, Lockheed Martin was still insisting an upgraded Warrior turret would be used for the WCSP vehicles.

A mock-up Scout was shown in 2012 with the new turret but basic ASCOD chassis.





By the end of 2011, Lockheed Martin had been selected by General Dynamics to provide the Scout SV turret and by the MoD to provide the WCSP turret, as part of the wider programme.

Both, with different turrets, same main gun, though.

In summer 2013 a number of Warrior announcements were made;

Procurement of Cased Telescoped Cannons (CTC) Ammunition

The Specialist Vehicle Cannon Project Team, part of the UK Ministry of Defence, intends to place a further buy of ammunition, with CTA International through an Amendment to Contract No FRES/0075, to support the demonstration phases of the Cased Telescopic Cannon which will be provided to Prime Contractors for integration into the Scout Specialist Vehicle (SV) and the Warrior Capability Sustainment Programme (WCSP).

How much?

Total final value of contract(s)
Value: 25 629 034 EUR Including VAT. VAT rate (%) 20

A representative Scout prototype was shown soon after.






The Warrior Capability Sustainment Programme was also being shown off in the middle of 2013, after completing the initial design review.

Towards the end of 2013, news emerged of problems with the Scout turret. Defense News reported that General Dynamics had agreed to pay Lockheed Martin several million pounds in compensation for failing to keep to a timetable on requirement delivery. It also reported problems with weight growth and a delayed ISD. Defense Industry Daily has a concise summary of the Warrior upgrade programmes, click here to read.

After a series of successful design reviews and 40mm CTA qualification in early 2014, the WCSP achieved Initial Design Approval in January 2014. Qualification firings included the APFSDS-T and practice rounds.

General Dynamics and the MoD also released a new image of the Scout variant.





News emerged in 2014 that confirmed a decision by Lockheed Martin to abandon the Warrior turret conversion and proceed with a new turret design, this was no doubt cold comfort to BAE, who had insisted from the start that a new turret would be needed. The whole programme was ‘re-baselined’.

In 2015, the MoD finally placed a production order, although there was an announcement in 2015 for a £75m order

The deal with the joint BAE/NEXTER company CTA International was for £150m and will provide 515 weapons for the SV Scout and Warrior vehicles. The contract also included initial spares, test equipment, specialist tools and some training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

There will be 245 for the Scout and 245 for Warrior, the balance being used for training, trials and ammunition qualification.

Defence Secretary Michael Fallon said;

Today I can announce we have signed a £150 million contract to fit the Scout with a new Cased Telescope cannon providing it with unrivalled firepower and a new ‘airburst ammunition’ capability.

France has also selected the CTAS 40 for use on their EBRC (Engin Blindé de Reconnaissance et de Combat) vehicles that will replace the AMX-10RC and Sagaie vehicles, using a common 2 man turret, the T40. There was also some talk of a CT40 equipped Leclerc a few years ago, called the Leclerc T40, also proposed for the Engin Blindé de Reconnaissance à Chenille (EBRC) programme.





Nexter was in competition with Panhard with their Sphinx vehicle, fitted with yet another turret for the CT40 that has drawn on expertise from Lockheed Martin UK and Cockerill. Panhard no longer lists the Sphinx on their website.

The Nexter Jaguar (VBMR) will join the Griffon (EBRC) in the 5 Billion Euro Scorpion programme, announced on December 2014.


Griffon and Jaguar (left and right)
Jaguar
Sphinx





The 24 tonne Griffon will be obtained in personnel carrier, ambulance, command and control and artillery observation, to a maximum of 1,722 vehicles, delivery starting in 2018. A lighter 4×4 VBMR variant is also planned for delivery after 2021, replacing the PVP and VBL vehicles. The 25 tonne Jaguar will be obtained in a quantity of 248. TheScorpion programme also includes modernisation of the LeClerc Main Battle Tank that will extend it’s out of service date to 2040.

Nexter has also shown a VBCI-2 equipped with a T40 turret, the same turret that is used on their Engin Blindé de Reconnaissance et de Combat (EBRC) vehicles. If the UK does select the VBCI to satisfy the future Mechanised Infantry Vehicle (MIV) and chose the T40 equipped turret version, it will have three different turret designs, each equipped with the same weapon system.





Although the trials and tribulations of TRACER, FRES and Warrior have not significantly impacted the CTAS 40, there is no doubt that it has not been a smooth development, clearly, something that takes nearly 30 years to bring into service is not without problems, but here it is, qualification tests passed and a production contract awarded.

*Capabilities and System Description*
The CTAS is described by several components; 40mm CT Cannon (CTC), Ammunition Handling System (AHS), CTAS Controller (CTAS-C), Gun Control Equipment (GCE), Gun Mount and a range of ammunition.





The gun is designed to be compact.





As can be seen from the images below, the payload is fully contained within the case, this is what is meant by ‘case telescoped’, the main reason to do this is space efficiency.

CTAI are marketing six ammunition natures.





The first of these is the Armour Piercing Fin Stabilised Discarding Sabot – Tracer (APFSDS-T) that is designed to defeat armoured vehicles such as infantry fighting vehicles and legacy tanks (although thinking that it can defeat modern tanks would be incorrect, and possibly dangerous), able to penetrate 140 mm of RHA (Rolled Homogeneous Armour) at 1500 m.





The Target Practice Reduced Round – Tracer (TPRR-T), is used for training, is cheaper, and results in much less barrel wear. A normal range Target Practice – Tracer (TP-T) is also available.

There are two general purpose rounds, one point detonating (General Purpose Round – Point Detonating – Tracer (GPR-PD-T)) and the other providing an airburst capability (General Purpose Round – Point Detonating – Tracer (GPR-ab-T)) which can be used against troops on a reverse slope or behind light cover for example, it can also be used in point detonating mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The image below shows a fragmentation comparison between a 30mm airburst round (left) and the 40mm GPR-AB





The Anti-Aerial Air Burst (A3B) has a longer range and a payload of tungsten pellets designed to defeat airborne targets.

Not all have these have yet been qualified but work continues to build on the initial qualification of the find and practice rounds.

The round is inserted into the breech block through the trunion and the rotating breech block then aligns it with the barrel, thus eliminating the need for flexible feed guides. There are a couple of variation but the UK version will have a dual feed system, most likely loaded with the APFDS and GPR, although other mixes may be used depending upon requirements. The system can swap from one to the in less than 3 seconds.

A fire control system designed and manufactured by Ultra is the final component of the system,





Anecdotally, the cost of the new ammunition is said to be ‘eye watering’, reliability and suportability have also yet to be determined in service.

*Futures*
Although work has recently concentrated on bringing the system into service CTAI have also carried out a number of studies on larger calibre (105mm), guided submunitions and a 12.7mm version.





Testing has also confirmed the suitability of the 40mm CTAS for use in remote and unmanned mounts, including dual/triple feed and non-penetrating options.





The image below shows a non-penetrating remote mount fitted to a French VAB combat vehicle.





CTAI have also proposed a number of naval applications for the CTAS but the most recent development is the Thales RAPIDFire system, designed to destroy helicopters, unmanned vehicles and combat aircraft.


RapidFire
RAPIDFire Video





The RAPIDFire vehicle can be integrated with a number of air defence systems and uses the specialised air defence ammunition that contained 200 tungsten pellets. Rather than using a very high rate of fire, RAPIDFire is designed to fire fewer but more effective air bursting rounds at the target. It can carry 140 rounds in the turret, ready to fire. Effective range is claimed to be 4,000m and up to 6 vehicles can be integrated with a single control module for wide area coverage, including fire control for Starstreak/HVM missiles. An independent EO/IR sensor can also be used with detection ranges in excess of 18km.

In 2013, Aviation Week reported interest in an aircraft version;

“Someone was looking at putting the gun on a C-130 gunship,” he says, declining to identify the individual. “It was a U.S. company that got our data somewhere, and maybe it will give them an advantage over other bids. I was surprised when I got it. But the cannon is 300 kg (660 lb.) and has very short recoil. Of course, you have to control the pulse, but why not [put it on an aircraft]? We’ll see what happens next.”

With Airbus recently reported to be interested in developing ISTAR/combat payload enhancements for the A400M and the recent success of the C-295 Gunship conversions for Jordan, this may be one to watch.

*A Few Thoughts*
Why has the UK and France persisted with this approach when there are many conventional options like Super 40, for example?

Quite simply, it is one of space, although additional armour piercing performance is always a good thing.

Modern vehicles need modern electronics, and contrary to popular belief, modern electronics, at least in combat vehicles, are not getting any smaller. Modern vehicles also need modern people, and modern people are larger and wear combat body armour, we also can no longer insist armoured vehicle crew are small in stature. All this places a premium on internal turret volume, so anything that reduces the volume of one of the main turret components simply means more room for ammunition, electronics and ergonomics i.e., a good thing.

This comes at a cost however, the CTAS is expensive (regardless of arguments about cost per stored kill) and unless others purchase it, only in service in relatively small numbers. The burden of ongoing qualification and development will fall disproportionately on France and the UK. There are wider arguments about the concept of operation for armoured infantry and reconnaissance forces and their need for such a high performance, and expensive, weapon, but they are outside the scope of this document.

Regardless of whether anyone thinks the CTAS is a good idea or not is irrelevant, to coin a phrase, we are where we are.

The question the UK faces is whether to double down, or carry on with the CTAS in service on just two vehicle types. In order to maximise commonality, realise economies of scale and provide confidence and impetus to an export campaign. Export customers mean shared development costs and lower ammunition costs.

The next major decision will be on the new British Army Mechanised Infantry Vehicle (MIV) that will equipment the medium weight Strike brigades. If the decision is to equip some or all of them with a turreted medium calibre weapon it would seem to be an easy decision to utilise either the Warrior or Ajax turret. If a non-turreted option is required, the CT40 remote mount pictured above on the VAB would also seem a sensible decision.

Longer term, why not replace the Royal Navy Mk44 30mm weapons with a CTAS, how about a palletised version for a UK C-130 gunship, or even mount them in a remote mount on the Royal Marines Griffon 2400TD hovercraft?

One thing is certain; if we fail to show confidence in the system by deploying it across multiple platforms, no one is going to buy it.

A stronger case would be for the RAIDFire, or some other system based on the CTAS. We have observed the devastatingly effective combination of rocket delivered sub-munitions and multiple UAV’s in Ukraine.

Obviously, the Russians didn’t get the memo about cluster munitions being evil.

I think we are still coming to terms with the implications of a ‘return to contingency’ as we have termed it, fighting a potential enemy who never forgot how effective artillery is. Combine this massed artillery with rocket delivered shaped charge top attack submunitions and overlapping and multiple types of UAV operating at different altitudes and we have a very serious challenge. One of those challenges is to counter proliferating unmanned aircraft, from the sophisticated medium altitude types to those commercially widely available. If we think we have enough HVM and CAMM (Land Ceptor), we are kidding ourselves.

The economics of equipment cost exchange ratios mean a gun based C-UAV system is essential.

What better way of demonstrating the effectiveness and versatility a new piece of equipment like CTAS?

http://www.thinkdefence.co.uk/cased-telescoped-armament-system/

Interesting read

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> hmmmmm........not sure i approve of airstrikes in Libya. Let's let them sort out their issues themselves. Shouldn't have intervened in the first place(even though i know the UNSC voted/approved our intervention). We should have adopted a wait and see approach and observe how things unfold before thinking of intervention. @Blue Marlin , @Vauban , @Taygibay


agreed........... gadafi was alright


----------



## Taygibay

mike2000 is back said:


> The new Governor and Commander-in-Chief inspects the guard of ho



Are you sure there was not something to add there? I suppose you can't edit by now *nor* rewrite.
And it would not be proper to replace the pic either as per PDF rules, an image of guard of ho_s_ is haram.


As for Libya, that was one sorry example of politicians using armed forces for their own gain.
No BoG / only fighters / no casualties / keep calm and go back to sleep public opinion, etc.
All pure BS [ Big Show?  ], no reasoning save hopes of re-election and so no results!

SNAFU my poor mates, SNAFU, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taygibay said:


> Are you sure there was not something to add there? I suppose you can't edit by now *nor* rewrite.
> And it would not be proper to replace the pic either as per PDF rules, an image of guard of ho_s_ is haram.
> 
> .


LOL I didn't even noticed that until you pointed this out. Had to go back and look at the image/post you were referring to. Too bad o cant edit/complete the sentence anymore. must have missed that while typing. Happens. lol



Taygibay said:


> As for Libya, that was one sorry example of politicians using armed forces for their own gain.
> No BoG / only fighters / no casualties / keep calm and go back to sleep public opinion, etc.
> All pure BS [ Big Show?  ], no reasoning save hopes of re-election and so no results!
> 
> SNAFU my poor mates, SNAFU, Tay.


I AGREE



Blue Marlin said:


> agreed........... gadafi was alright


He was indeed a necessary evil we could deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Rolls-Royce in Bristol marks Type 26 Global Combat Ship turbine milestone*

By Western Daily Press | Posted: February 01, 2016





(Left to Right) Tomas Leahy, Rolls-Royce Director EMEA Programmes – Naval, Commodore Paul Methven, Philip Dunne MP, Minister for Defence Procurement, Geoff Searle, BAE Systems, Programme Director Type 26 Global Combat Ship

VIEW GALLERY




A gas turbine that will power the next generation of Royal Navy frigates has achieved a major milestone following testing in Bristol.

Minister for Defence Procurement Philip Dunne visited Rolls-Royce in Filton today to view the MT30 gas turbine for the new Type 26 Global Combat Ship programme.

At a ceremony in Bristol the company marked the completion of the successful factory acceptance test.

Rolls-Royce has signed a contract to supply MT30 gas turbines for the first three Royal Navy Type 26 Global Combat Ships – a programme that was reported last year to be costing approximately £11.5 billion.




_Type 26 with Queen Elizabeth carrier battle group_


The company has also signed design development agreements (DDAs) with BAE Systems for steering gear, stabilisers, and mission bay handling equipment. There is also a DDA in place for diesel generator sets to power the ship's electric drive system.

Mr Dunne, said: "I am very pleased to welcome the delivery of the first Type 26 Global Combat Ship MT30 Gas Turbine engine, which will be a key long lead item for the programme. The Type 26 will be a multi-mission warship with capability to meet the future demands of the maritime environment, including complex combat operations, counter piracy, humanitarian and disaster relief work."


Geoff Searle, BAE Systems, programme director Type 26 Global Combat Ship, said:

"Today is a significant milestone on our journey to deliver Type 26 to the Royal Navy and it really shows the momentum that there is behind this programme.

"Type 26 will be the backbone of the UK's surface fleet and a strong industrial base is essential to sustaining this naval capability."

Don Roussinos, Rolls-Royce, president – Naval, said: "Successful completion of the factory acceptance test is a significant achievement for everyone involved in the Type 26 Programme. Producing 36 to 40 megawatts *the MT30 gas turbine is the world's most powerful in-service marine gas turbine with the highest power density and will deliver a high power output in a compact space – an essential factor for naval propulsion."*

The factory acceptance test, which has to be completed before the gas turbine can be delivered, was carried out at the Rolls-Royce Test Facility in Bristol. The engine was put through a week of rigorous performance tests, witnessed by representatives from BAE Power Systems.




_An MT30 prepared for testing in Bristol UK_

The MT30 is derived from Rolls-Royce Trent aero engine technology and builds on over 45 million hours of operating experience. It is initially built as separate modules on the same build line as the Rolls-Royce Trent aerospace engines in Derby. It is then assembled at the company's Bristol facility.

*Rolls-Royce MT30s are also being installed in the Royal Navy's new Aircraft Carriers HMS Queen Elizabeth and Prince of Wales. They are also in service with the US Navy and have been selected for the Republic of Korea Navy's latest Frigate programme.*


http://www.westerndailypress.co.uk/...lobal-Combat/story-28647303-detail/story.html


----------



## mike2000 is back

1st batch of the Royal Air Force Typhoons departed to Oman recently to start the exercise Magic Carpet.The 2nd Batch of Royal Air Force Typhoons (ZK306 / ZK309 / ZK322 / ZK347 ) that came to MLA in these 2 days for a Night-stop and than continue to RAFO Thumrait (OOTH OMAN ) .. In total at MLA there are 8 RAF Typhoons and 2 RAF A330MRTTS at Malta Airport (26/01/2016)
























2x RAF A330MRTTs 'ZZ335' & 'ZZ338' on apron-9 stands-21X & 18X for a night stop




Royal Air Force Typhoon FGR.4 'ZK329' getting prepared for a night stop at apron-2 stand-1A along with its 3 brothers in Malta

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Air Force C-17A ZZ174 at Apron 9 Stand 13 shutting down after coming from Britain







Royal Air Force C-17A ZZ175 currently at rest at Apron 9 (23/01/2016)




Royal Air Force C-130J-30 'ZH870' starting up at apron-4 stand-1 to RAF Brize Norton...(22/01/16)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Special Forces Set To Get New Wings With Pioneering Solar Drone*






The Ministry of Defence is to aquire a brand new unmanned aerial vehicle capability.

Currently being tested by Special Forces soldiers, the 'Zephyr' is covered in solar panels from wing to wing and designed to fly high in the earth's atmosphere for weeks at a time.

The full details of the Zephyr drones are currently unclear because they will be used by Britain’s elite forces.






An in-flight snap of the new Zephyr UAV



"They will be able to fly higher and for longer to gather constant, reliable information over vast areas." - Defence Secretary Michael Fallon

Designed and built in Britain, the vehicles will carry small payloads that might consist of reconnaissance cameras or communications equipment.

The MoD will likely purchase two Zephyrs initially, in a deal worth roughly £10 million.






*The new aircraft flies so high and for so long, beaming back detailed images to commanders, that it is described by manufacturer Airbus as a “pseudo satellite”.*

"They will be able to fly higher and for longer to gather constant, reliable information over vast areas," Michael Fallon, the defence secretary, said

The aircraft can 'loiter' above the clouds for extreme lengths, up to 14 days, enabling them to send back detailed images.

Fallon added "We can invest in cutting edge equipment like this because we’re increasing the Defence budget, with £178 billion to be spent on military equipment over the next ten years."




*Zephyr holds the world's record for longest ever flight without refueling - 14 days.*


The wingspan of the latest spec Zephyr 8 is 25 metres, over double the length of a London bus. It's made of high-tech materials and so weighs only around 60 kilos.

The aircraft was developed by Qinetiq, a privatised research arm of the MoD, at research and development labs in Farnborough.





Special Forces Set To Get New Wings With Pioneering Solar Drone | Forces TV

@Blue Marlin ,@DavidSling , @Schutz et al. This new drone is quite capable and interesting. It can virtually be operated from anywhere around the four corners of the globe from a ground station in Britain, plus it's endurance is unmatched by any UAV out there. Plus it's newer version(Zephyr 8) which are to be unveiled 2 years from now will be even more advanced and will have a bigger payload. Can't wait to see the SAS using these new toys during their black ops around the world.






Meanwhile......





Share193 Tweet0 Share0 Email0
2016-01-14 09:23
*Super Structure Installed On HMS Prince Of Wales *



HMS Queen Elizabeth's sister ship the 70,000 tons Prince Of Wales takes another step towards completion after her aft island was lifted into place.

The enormous Goliath crane at Rosyth dockyard lifted the 750-tonne structure 25 metres in the air before manoeuvring it into place on the flight deck of HMS Prince of Wales.

Looking almost like a die-cast toy, the aft island of Britain’s newest warship is hoisted into place by one of the world’s biggest cranes.

The 750-tonne structure – weighing as much as a Hunt-class minehunter – was raised 25 metres into the air by the appropriately-named Goliath crane at Rosyth dockyard and then carefully manoeuvred into place on the flight deck of HMS Prince of Wales, the second of two new flat-tops being constructed on the northern shore of the Forth.





Impressive Super Structure Installed On HMS Prince Of Wales

*Flying island over Rosyth as iconic structure is installed on HMS Prince of Wales*

There’s a real sense of excitement to see this important section being assembled on the ship.

*More: *Understated Wheel Will Steer HMS Queen Elizabeth

The island’s arrival was the last action at the yard in 2015 and installing it on the deck of the leviathan pretty much the first task of the new year.

The island is home to Flying Control (Flyco), which directs air operations on the vast flight deck below, and more than 100 other compartments, over 27 miles of cable, 1,000 pipes and stands more than seven double-decker buses tall.

It was built just three dozen miles from the carrier’s assembly site, but had to undergo a 1,335 journey by barge from BAE’s Govan yard on the Clyde, through the Irish Sea, up the Channel, past Dover and along the east coast rather than risk the shorter route via the Pentland Firth.






“This is a significant day for everyone working for the Aircraft Carrier Alliance –there’s a real sense of excitement to see this important section being assembled on the ship,” said Angus Holt, in charge of delivering the ship.

“With the second island on the flight deck of HMS Prince of Wales, the scale of the engineering and construction task that the alliance is undertaking is clearly visible.

“Thanks to the dedication of thousands of workers across the country we are proud to be delivering this critical capability to the Royal Navy.”






Impressive Super Structure Installed On HMS Prince Of Wales


As the 750-tonne island settled on to the sprawling flight deck, it sealed into place a plaque positioned underneath it bearing the emblems of the Royal Navy, Royal Air Force and Army; despite the HMS ‘prefix’, the Prince and her older sister HMS Queen Elizabeth will be treated as national, rather than simply RN, assets.

As well as nearing physical completion outwardly – the final half a dozen blocks of the gigantic jigsaw will join the rest of the ship by the middle of the year – the spark of life and soul is being injected into the carrier before the end of January with the first ship’s company joining.

The carrier is due to be formally named (in place of a traditional launch ceremony) next year, before undergoing fitting out and trials. She will be handed over to the RN in 2019 and be fully ready for front-line duties around the globe from 2023.

Super Structure Installed On HMS Prince Of Wales | Forces TV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

British defence Giant BAE systems Great pic from ceremony marking the handover of the 1st serial ARCHER system to Sweden’s Artillery Regiment.













Archer SPA enters Swedish Army service | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

A close look at Britain's BAE systems CV90 which unfortunately lost to General dynamics Ajax fighting vehicle the British MOD bid to supply armored vehicles for the British army.










The Active Damper system allows the CV90 to set speed records








CV9030 infantry fighting vehicle (IFV) in mud exercises





BAE Systems Unveiling the New CV-90 Recce Candidate for British MOD FRES-SV Program . Too bad we didn't choose them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

*New Royal Navy general purpose frigate to be known as Type 31*

By Andrew Chuter, Defense News
21 hours ago





BAE Systems

_In November 2015, the Royal Navy cut plans to build 13 Type 26 frigates._

LONDON — The British Government sprung a surprise Nov. 23 when it launched its 2015 strategic defence and security review announcing it was to build a new class of general purpose frigates for the Royal Navy.

Now, three months later, the process of launching a concept study is underway and the Royal Navy has decided on Type 31 as the number for the warship, according to sources familiar with the naming process.

Speculation the Royal Navy would opt for Type 31 for the new warship has been around almost since the SDSR was published but sources here said the decision has now been made.
A spokeswoman for the Ministry of Defence declined to confirm or deny whether the new general purpose frigate had been allocated a type number.




_BMT cite the Venator 110 as a globally deployable, flexible and affordable general purpose Light Frigate designed to achieve the optimum balance between capability, survivability and cost._

Replacing the Type 23 frigate starting around 2022, the 8,000 ton Type 26 was to have operated in a general purpose role as well as undertake its primary anti-submarine warfare mission.

DEFENSE NEWS
Long-Lead Contracts Awarded for Type 26 Frigates

The Type 31 program emerged as part of an SDSR announcement cutting numbers of the new Type 26 anti-submarine warfare frigates to be built from a planned 13 to eight.
The new class of lighter, cheaper, general purpose warships will make up the difference in numbers and bring frigate strength back up to the 13 originally planned.
The SDSR even held out the prospect of ordering more frigates for the Royal Navy in the 2030s, a pledge few are holding their breath over at the moment.

The review said the lighter, more flexible warship would also have a better chance of securing export orders for Britain's naval industry.
Splitting the frigate requirement is effectively a reversion to an earlier scheme to build anti-submarine warfare frigates alongside a more medium-weight general purpose warship. That idea was dropped several years ago in favor of the one-size-fits-all approach of the Type 26.

DEFENSE NEWS
Royal Navy To Reduce Frigate Buy, Design Lighter Warship

Details on the new general purpose frigate, including the likely timelines for implementation of the various phases, remain scarce.
“The timetable for the procurement of the general purpose frigate program has yet to be determined. Work on the program will be scoped initially during the concept study outlined in the SDSR,” the MoD spokeswomen said.
Sources said several hull options were being considered, including a cut-down version of the Type 26 and foreign designs.
Details on the way forward for the general purpose frigate program are likely to start emerging when the government takes the wraps off a new national shipbuilding strategy scheduled to be rolled out later this year.

New Royal Navy general purpose frigate to be known as Type 31
New general purpose frigates to be known as Type 31

@Blue Marlin , @Vauban, @ali_raza , @Zarvan ,@alimobin memon, @Atlanticore et al
Pakistan(like many other countries) can look into these frigates these coming years. I'm pretty sure they will be a class of their own among any frigates currently being offered for exports in the world at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mike2000 is back

British MOD released series of images of Royal Air Force A330 MRTT Voyager refuelling A400M transport over southern Spain.Taken from what appears to be a Spanish Air Force EF-18M chase plane, the refuelling was one of a series conducted over four days during which the A400m received 80 tonnes of fuel in 100 wet contacts.The RAF’s Voyager is fitted with a centreline hose and drogue refuelling system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Footage From British Phalanx C-RAM Battery*





C-RAM firing in response to a rocket attack launched by insurgents in Basra in 2009.

C-RAM is a land version of the Phalanx CIWS radar-controlled rapid-fire gun for close in protection of vessels from missiles. C-RAM is an initiative taken in response to an operational needs statement made by the Multinational Force Iraq (MNF-I). The directive arose in response to the increasing number of casualties caused by attacks using rockets, artillery, and mortars in Iraq. The land-based Phalanx B was subsequently deployed in Iraq in the summer of 2004.

It protected the Green Zone and Camp Victory in Baghdad, Joint Base Balad near Balad, Iraq, and was also deployed by the British Army in southern Iraq.






Footage From British Phalanx C-RAM Battery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Atlanticore

mike2000 is back said:


> *New Royal Navy general purpose frigate to be known as Type 31*
> 
> By Andrew Chuter, Defense News
> 21 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAE Systems
> 
> _In November 2015, the Royal Navy cut plans to build 13 Type 26 frigates._
> 
> LONDON — The British Government sprung a surprise Nov. 23 when it launched its 2015 strategic defence and security review announcing it was to build a new class of general purpose frigates for the Royal Navy.
> 
> Now, three months later, the process of launching a concept study is underway and the Royal Navy has decided on Type 31 as the number for the warship, according to sources familiar with the naming process.
> 
> Speculation the Royal Navy would opt for Type 31 for the new warship has been around almost since the SDSR was published but sources here said the decision has now been made.
> A spokeswoman for the Ministry of Defence declined to confirm or deny whether the new general purpose frigate had been allocated a type number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BMT cite the Venator 110 as a globally deployable, flexible and affordable general purpose Light Frigate designed to achieve the optimum balance between capability, survivability and cost._
> 
> Replacing the Type 23 frigate starting around 2022, the 8,000 ton Type 26 was to have operated in a general purpose role as well as undertake its primary anti-submarine warfare mission.
> 
> DEFENSE NEWS
> Long-Lead Contracts Awarded for Type 26 Frigates
> 
> The Type 31 program emerged as part of an SDSR announcement cutting numbers of the new Type 26 anti-submarine warfare frigates to be built from a planned 13 to eight.
> The new class of lighter, cheaper, general purpose warships will make up the difference in numbers and bring frigate strength back up to the 13 originally planned.
> The SDSR even held out the prospect of ordering more frigates for the Royal Navy in the 2030s, a pledge few are holding their breath over at the moment.
> 
> The review said the lighter, more flexible warship would also have a better chance of securing export orders for Britain's naval industry.
> Splitting the frigate requirement is effectively a reversion to an earlier scheme to build anti-submarine warfare frigates alongside a more medium-weight general purpose warship. That idea was dropped several years ago in favor of the one-size-fits-all approach of the Type 26.
> 
> DEFENSE NEWS
> Royal Navy To Reduce Frigate Buy, Design Lighter Warship
> 
> Details on the new general purpose frigate, including the likely timelines for implementation of the various phases, remain scarce.
> “The timetable for the procurement of the general purpose frigate program has yet to be determined. Work on the program will be scoped initially during the concept study outlined in the SDSR,” the MoD spokeswomen said.
> Sources said several hull options were being considered, including a cut-down version of the Type 26 and foreign designs.
> Details on the way forward for the general purpose frigate program are likely to start emerging when the government takes the wraps off a new national shipbuilding strategy scheduled to be rolled out later this year.
> 
> New Royal Navy general purpose frigate to be known as Type 31
> New general purpose frigates to be known as Type 31
> 
> @Blue Marlin , @Vauban, @ali_raza , @Zarvan ,@alimobin memon, @Atlanticore et al
> Pakistan(like many other countries) can look into these frigates these coming years. I'm pretty sure they will be a class of their own among any frigates currently being offered for exports in the world at present.


Thanx for Tagging Sir.
Both Frigates Look Amazingly Awesome but I am sure that various countries including Pakistan would be interested in Light Frigate by reviewing its advantages over type 26. No doubt it can prove itself in tough situation with its powerful ASW capability but how much is it capable to deal with Air Threats like Anti-ship cruise missiles , aircrafts flying on medium altitude? Does it have Medium range Air defence Capability?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Atlanticore said:


> Thanx for Tagging Sir.
> Both Frigates Look Amazingly Awesome but I am sure that various countries including Pakistan would be interested in Light Frigate by reviewing its advantages over type 26. No doubt it can prove itself in tough situation with its powerful ASW capability but how much is it capable to deal with Air Threats like Anti-ship cruise missiles , aircrafts flying on medium altitude? Does it have Medium range Air defence Capability?


The T31s will I expect incorporate a lot of equipment common to other RN warships e.g. T45 and T26, even QEC so that will offset some of the maintenance costs (something that has long been RN practice (as with other Navies), and given the current and foreseeable future a relatively cheap affordable balanced GP Frigate is in principle the right way to go IMHO. How affordable they can make it without compromising its effectiveness remains to be seen. We've done it before though, with the Leander class, so something along those lines in spirit is what we need.

My own shopping list of (UK) requirements would be(we don't yet know all the specs of Type31):
Type 997 (Artisan) radar,
1x 5inch gun (our selected replacement for the 4.5inch mk8),
Sea Ceptor SAM,
Phalanx CIWS,
Hangar and flight deck for at least one Merlin though -2 Lynx wildcat normally deployed,
accommodation for up to 60 RM Commandos
Sonar and few other weapon systems. This will be the minimum the type 31 will need IMO.

All of the above loosely fit into the original T26GP requirement though, but obviously foreign buyers might find the package unpalatable. Re packaging the above into something more acceptable on the world market is the main challenge, and if we can do that the RN will benefit through hull numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

*The tank that thinks it's a Swiss army knife: Remote-controlled Terrier uses blades to clear mines, dig trenches and smash anything in its path - and it can even wade through water*

*Terrier can clear mines, dig trenches and smash anything in its path, and is dubbed the 'Swiss Army Knife'*
*The versatile military vehicle was launched in 2013 as part of a £360m ($520m) project with the Ministry of Defence*
*Continued improvements mean that it is able to wade through deep waters and withstand waves up to 6.5ft*
*Its manufacturers are continuing to develop new attachments for the vehicle, to make it even more versatile*
By RYAN O'HARE FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 00:00, 12 February 2016 | UPDATED: 00:13, 12 February 2016

Capable of clearing mines, digging trenches and causing wanton destruction in its wake, the British Army's new battle tank looks like the stuff of Hollywood action films.

Designed by British defence and aerospace firm BAE Systems, the aptly named Terrier has been designed to meet the challenges of modern warfare on and off the battlefield.

In fact, the tank is so versatile it has been described as the 'Swiss Army Knife' of combat vehicles.

Scroll down for video







+14
Fearsome: Capable of clearing mines, digging trenches and smashing anything in its path, the Terrier from BAE Systems (pictured) is so versatile it has been dubbed the 'Swiss army knife' of combat vehicles





Always ready: The aptly named Terrier has been designed to meet the challenges of modern warfare on and off the battlefield

Out on the battlefield, it can probe for suspected buried explosive devices and split solid concrete with a rock hammer that stretches more than 26ft (8 metres) away from its body using a telescopic arm.

In addition to being manned, for situations deemed too-dangerous for a crew, the 32-tonne machine can be operated by remote control from up to a kilometre away.

The versatile military vehicle was originally launched in 2013 as part of a £360m ($520m) project with the UK government's Ministry of Defence, to aid the British Army in carrying out tasks such as digging, drilling, heavy lifting and path clearing.

But continued improvements to the system mean that the Terrier is now able to wade through deep waters and withstand waves of up to 6.5ft (2 metres), and clear mines on the move, meaning it can operate in more hostile environments than ever before.





The vehicle can hit speeds of 45mph (70kmh) and is equipped with a variety of lifting, grabbing and moving capabilities (pictured)





Since its debut for the British Army in 2013, the vehicle's versatility has led to soldiers dubbing it the 'Swiss army knife' of military vehicles. According to BAE Systems, the modular design of the Terrier means the core vehicle can be continuously improved and upgraded to match the demands of modern warfare, both on and off the battlefield





The vehicle (pictured) has interchangeable equipment such as a forklift and rock hammer, making it 'highly adaptable'


*THE TERRIER TERROR*
Soldiers have nicknamed the versatile bulldozer, crane, mine clearer and armoured vehicle the 'Swiss army knife' because of its multiple uses on the frontline.

Despite weighing 32 tonnes, the Terrier can reach speeds close to 50mph and is fitted with five cameras and thermal imaging technology which gives soldiers a 360-degree spying capability day and night.

It can lift up to 5 tonnes and has a forklift and a rock hammer to shatter concrete.

The vehicle, produced by BAE Systems, can also be armed with a machine gun and smoke grenade launchers for defence.



In the most dangerous of circumstances, soldiers can operate it remotely from half a mile away.


This, said the manufacturers, could be key in coastal areas or in helping to reach people in disaster hit areas.

Other additions include a ripper for tearing up roads or runways, preventing their use by enemy combatants, as well as an earth augur that drills holes for use in combat engineering.

Rory Breen, a sales manager for BAE Systems, said: 'The greater wading depth and surge protection will make Terrier even better suited for use in coastal or low lying areas, where it can play an important role in disaster relief as well as combat situations.

He added: 'Along with the new telescopic arm and other attachments, Terrier remains the most technologically advanced and flexible combat engineer vehicle in the world.

'Due to the modular nature of the vehicle, it could also be quickly adapted for a range of other situations, such as clearing paths through jungle or thick foliage.'

The vehicle can hit speeds of more than 45mph (70km/h) and already has complete remote control from up to 1km (0.62 miles) away, along with a variety of lifting, grabbing and moving capabilities. 
Like the arm of a JCB digger, its front-loader system can lift weights of up to five tonnes and can shift 300 tonnes of earth an hour.




In regions littered with mines and improvised explosive devices (IEDs), it has a few nifty tricks up its mechanical sleeve to clear a path.

Firstly, its Python rocket is a minefield breaching system which shoots a 200 metre hose of explosives from the front of the vehicle, like a James Bond style grappling hook. 

Once deployed and detonated, the system can provide a path clear of any buried explosives.

In addition, it has a lethal looking plough which pushes through the earth ahead of the vehicle to clear mines, while travelling at a speed of over 9mph (15km/h). 







Soldiers (one pictured in the interior of the battle tank) nicknamed the versatile bulldozer, crane, mine clearer and armoured vehicle the 'Swiss army knife' because of its multiple uses on the frontline. This soldier is controlling the tank's Python rocket












The Python rocket is a minefield breaching system that shoots 656ft (200 metre) hose of explosives from the front of the vehicle (left), like a James Bond-style grappling hook. Once deployed and detonated, the system can provide a path clear of any buried explosives (right)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

The Terrier was first unveiled in 2013 as part of a £360m ($520m) project to aid the British Army in carrying out tasks such as digging, drilling, heavy lifting and path clearing. Its front-loader (pictured) can lift up to five tonnes and can shift 300 tonnes of earth an hour







The armoured digger can be remote controlled (pictured) from more than 1km (0.62 miles) away, allowing military personnel to remain safely behind cover while the vehicle performs its duties on the frontline of a battlefield

But when push comes to shove, the Terrier can bite back. 

The vehicle can be armed with a machine gun and smoke grenade launchers for defence. 

According to BAE, the Terrier was designed to provide the British Army with maximum flexibility from a single vehicle, allowing them to reduce their equipment and logistic footprint.

The firm's engineers are continuing to develop new attachments for the vehicle, so customers can upgrade their vehicles to meet new requirements without changing platforms.







The crew can sit inside the vehicle (pictured) while it is in use or control it remotely depending on the situation






Cameras mounted on the top of the vehicle provide a 360-degree view which is streamed back to a remote laptop (pictured)







The remote control (pictured) is designed to be simple to use, allowing personnel to stay out of harms way while clearing debris or mines







The Terrier is capable of clearing anything that is placed in its way (pictured), while it also comes equipped with a range of weapons including a machine gun and a smoke grenade launcher to protect it should it be attacked or provide cover for troops




Read more: Remote-controlled Terrier uses blades to clear mines and dig trenches | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mike2000 is back

Some points of interest in this article here form the Singapore Air Show:

RAF Typhoons will take part in two exercises in the Far East - one with Japan (which we've known about for a while now) @Nihonjin1051 and now also one with FPDA members(Singapore, New Zealand, Malaysia, Australia and obviously Great Britain).
The Singaporean Navy has shown interest in Britain's Satellite like drone the 'Zephy'.
The UK and Japan are collaborating on a AESA seeker for Meteor.
http://www.aerosociety.com/News/Insight ... 16-Day-Two

Note that The Five Power Defence Arrangements (FPDA) are a series of defence relationships established by a series of multi-lateral agreements between the U.K, Singapore, New Zealand, Malaysia, and Australia (all commonwealth members) signed in 1971, whereby the five powers are to consult each other "immediately" in the event or threat of an armed attack on Malaysia or Singapore for the purpose of deciding what measures should be taken jointly or separately in response. The FPDA was set up following the termination of the United Kingdom's defence guarantees of Malaysia and Singapore under theAnglo-Malayan defence agreement, as a result of the UK's decision in 1967 to withdraw its armed forces in the East of Suez.











Exercise Bersama Lima (Five Power Defence Arrangements)




Royal navy HMS Daring arrives in Singapore ahead of five nations exercise 2013




RAF Typhoons fly 7,000 miles for Ex Bersama Lima 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Navy LPD amphibious Assault ship HMS Albion is set to return to active duty after refits by British Defence engineering giant Babcock. She and her sister ship HMS Bulwark will take it in turns alternating between extended readiness and high readiness.Albion carries troops, normally Royal Marines, and vehicles up to the size of the Challenger 2 main battle tank. She can deploy these forces using four Landing Craft Utility (LCUs) and four Landing Craft Vehicle and Personnel (LCVPs). A Flight deck also supports helicopter operations.





















HMS Albion Gets Shipshape For A Return To Duty | Forces TV


----------



## mike2000 is back

Royal Marine Commandos have been on exercise Cyprus for the past week.They are currently deployed in the Mediterranean as part of a Special Purpose Task Force operating from the 16,000 tonne amphibious landing ship Royal Fleet Auxiliary Mounts Bay.Two hundred Royal Marines live and operate from RFA Mounts Bay with 150 Royal Navy and British Army personnel in support.Mounts Bay has a range of ships that support the Royal Navy around the globe. From floating hospitals to fuel tankers. 










45 Commando aboard Mounts bay




A Royal navy Viking vehicle boards mount bay


----------



## mike2000 is back

Boeing's 737 MAX to undergo wind tunnel testing in the UK in partnership with BAE systems.

Home > Aircraft > News > Boeing 737 MAX wind tunnel testing begins at UK company QinetiQ
*Boeing 737 MAX wind tunnel testing begins at UK company QinetiQ*
February 21, 2012 4:10 pm Europe/London






A computer generated image of the Boeing 737 Max
*The final phase of wind tunnel testing has begun on new Boeing’s 737 MAX airliner programme at the QinetiQ facility in Farnborough.*
Engineers are working to substantiate the forecasted low-speed performance of the 737 MAX on take-off and landing. QinetiQ’s 5-metre wind tunnel has been used by Boeing to help design high lift systems for improved take-off and landing performance for numerous programmes including the 787 family, 777 family, the 747-8 and the Next-Generation 737 family.

“QinetiQ’s dedicated team has over twenty years’ experience testing for Boeing Commercial Airplanes which enables us to provide a highly specialised service for the 737 MAX programme”, said Andrew Yarrow, Head of Farnborough Facilities at QinetiQ.

The Boeing 737 MAX is a new engine variant of the world’s best-selling aeroplane and builds on the strengths of today’s Next-Generation 737. The 737 MAX incorporates the latest-technology CFM International LEAP-1B engines to deliver the highest efficiency, reliability and passenger appeal. Airlines operating the 737 MAX will see a 10-12% fuel burn improvement over today’s most fuel efficient single-aisle airplanes and a 7% operating cost per-seat advantage over tomorrow’s competition.

Michael Teal, chief project engineer and deputy program manager, Boeing 737 MAX programme commented, “This final phase of wind tunnel testing confirms that we are on track to complete our design goals and deliver the 737 MAX to customers beginning in 2017”.

http://www.pilotcareernews.com/wind-tunnel-testing-begins-at-uk-company-qinetiq-for-boeing-737-max/











*UK to send five ships to Baltic as part of Nato buildup against Russia*




_HMS Iron Duke, pictured , is to be deployed in the Baltic. Photograph: Royal Navy/PA_
The UK is to send five extra ships to the Baltic as part of a Nato buildup against Russia.

A sizeable contingent of British troops are also likely to contribute to a new Nato force of up to 6,000 to be stationed on a rotational basis in six countries bordering Russia.

A decision on troop numbers is expected to be taken at the Nato summit in Warsaw in the summer. The eastern European countries – Poland, Bulgaria, Romania, Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia – have been pressing for boots on the ground from the US, Britain and Germany, in the belief that their presence would act as a deterrent to Russia.

The naval deployment and the expected troop contributions are part of what Nato describes as a more muscular approach to Russian president Vladimir Putin.




_Defence minister Michael Fallon called the move by Nato a ‘strong message to our enemies’. Photograph: Stefan Wermuth/Reuters_


The UK, which already has planes operating in the Baltic states and regularly sends troops to the region on training exercises, is to deploy a Type 23 Frigate – HMS Iron Duke – with the Nato force in the Baltic, as well as a Type-45 destroyer and three minesweepers, with, in all, 530 naval personnel. Britain is also looking forward to deploy Nuclear subs in the region if necessary.




_Type 45 destroyer HMS Dragon is to be deployed in the baltics._

As noted in the Strategic Defence and Security Review 2015, Russia is mid-way through a programme of major investment to modernise and upgrade its military, including its nuclear forces. Its behaviour will continue to be hard to predict, and, though highly unlikely, we cannot rule out the possibility that it may feel tempted to act aggressively against NATO Allies.

The Royal Navy routinely allocates vessels to NATO's Standing Maritime Groups and Standing Countermeasures Groups, which are multinational, integrated maritime forces permanently available to NATO to perform tasks ranging from participating in exercises to intervention missions.

This year the UK's contribution consists of: three Mine Countermeasures Vessels, on four month deployments in rotation; one Frigate for six months, which is the first to be deployed to this task since 2010; and a Destroyer, from October 2016.

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...ltic-as-nato-boosts-presence?CMP=share_btn_tw
http://www.parliament.uk/business/p...ts/written-question/Commons/2016-02-25/28576/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

British Challenger 2 MBTs with AH-64s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bidonv



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Desertfalcon

mike2000 is back said:


> _Type 45 destroyer HMS Dragon is to be deployed in the baltics._




That bow art is so cool!  The Welsh sailors will feel right at home!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

*Red Arrows pilots fighting defence giants: The small firms founded by former RAF flyers landing big government contracts*
By BEN GRIFFITHS FOR THE DAILY MAIL

PUBLISHED: 21:55, 8 February 2016 | UPDATED: 21:55, 8 February 2016

In the modern Armed Forces, regular troops and reservists carry out their roles alongside civil servants and civilians – and more of these jobs are now being handled by contractors.

And whereas the old military was supported by a small club of large quoted defence companies — so-called prime contractors such as BAE Systems – today the upstarts are nibbling away at the big boys’ market share.

They are lean, agile and driven by innovation but, with their largely ex-military employees, have a public service ethos.





Top flight: 2Excel Aviation has more than 115 employees, including seven former Red Arrows flyers

PILOTS WHO TEST THE NEWEST GADGETS

Founded in 2005 by two ex-RAF Harrier pilots, 2Excel Aviation has 23 aircraft used for everything from transporting holidaymakers to acting as flying labs and trialling the latest military technology.

2Excel and its roster of 32 ex-military pilots trained six of the last eight British Army brigades that deployed in Afghanistan on how to work with drones and combat jets during operations.

Among its other roles, the company uses hyperspectral cameras – which detect materials from a high altitude – for agricultural research, and it has obtained an air operator certificate from the Civil Aviation Authority.

The firm can even tackle oil spills using two Boeing 727s with 18 tons of detergent on board. With just four hours’ notice these can fly anywhere in the world.

At the heart of its operations are flight trials – work that was done by the military but now increasingly outsourced.

Once, a new sensor or electronic gadget would be rigorously tested on real aircraft before going to the front line. Today, simulation is used for trials due to its huge rise in power and quality.

2Excel undertakes this test and evaluation work as well as research and development for the Ministry of Defence.

The company has more than 115 employees, including seven former Red Arrows flyers and six pilots trained at the Empire Test Pilots School at Boscombe Down.

Co-founder Chris Norton says: ‘We are not trying to undermine the military but create solutions to problems that do not carry the baggage of what has always been done before.

'We then offer that back to the Government, a service that is good value for money and that is cutting edge.’

TRAINING RAF CHOPPER CREWS

The vision of three people, including two former Tornado pilots, Inzpire realised the relationship between the military and defence industry was poor.

It had become toxic following a number of high-profile projects which ran late and billions of pounds over budget.

Inzpire chief executive Hugh Griffiths says: ‘We wanted to create a long-term defence business that was more aligned towards integrity, trust and honour and would be different from the standard defence company we had all become used to dealing with.’

Ten years after its foundation, Lincoln-based Inzpire is training all of Britain’s Apache helicopter pilots at Middle Wallop air base in Hampshire.

It also helps train soldiers in liaising with aircraft before they are deployed on operations, such as to Afghanistan, and plays a leading role in simulation and training for the RAF.

‘Our vision is to be the most respected and admired defence company in the world,’ Griffiths says. ‘We are military people in civilian clothing.

'But of course we do not fire any weapons or drop any bombs. We want to position ourselves as something different, manned by former defence people who really understand the operational environment.’

Inzpire is now rolling out its business overseas, working with Government-approved partner countries such as Jordan, India and Saudi Arabia. In 2014 overseas sales were 6 per cent of turnover but that was on course to double last year.





Key role: Lincoln-based Inzpire is training all of Britain’s Apache helicopter pilots at Middle Wallop air base in Hampshire

CYBER EXPERTS FOR THE MoD

Malvern-based 3SDL offers cyber security, unmanned air systems, secure communications and intelligence gathering.

It also assists military customers to buy technology, helping them choose the right gear.

The company’s co-founder and chairman Dibble Clark, who spent 20 years in the RAF, said it has become tough for small to medium-sized firms (SMEs) to win work from the MoD. ‘Other countries are much better at tapping into UK innovation than our own Government,’ he says.

Instead 3SDL and others would like the MoD to look to home-grown, small businesses which are often more innovative than their larger peers, simply because they do not have global shareholders forcing them to focus on quarterly earnings.

Clark says: ‘The MoD’s desire to improve their relationships with SMEs needs to be backed up with leaner processes, swifter decision-making and a keener approach to risk.

‘The Finnish MoD will sign a single-source contract with us in an afternoon using two sheets of A4 paper, and they are one of the least corrupt nations on Earth.’

This group of upstarts is likely to receive wider recognition this year as the Armed Forces face tight budgetary controls.

RAF Air Marshal Sir Baz North said: ‘The UK military must be affordable now and in the future. In an austere financial climate, which is naturally impacting on the global defence industry, the cost of manpower and equipment must be minimised.

‘Consequently, there is an urgent need for the RAF to work even more closely with our UK defence aerospace industry colleagues – including companies such as Inzpire, 2Excel and 3SDL.’

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...-flyers-landing-big-government-contracts.html



Desertfalcon said:


> That bow art is so cool!  The Welsh sailors will feel right at home!



obviously,we are masters in decorations,design and adverts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

How Western Military Interventions Shaped the Brexit Vote


----------



## Vergennes

@Blue Marlin @waz @Abingdonboy @Providence @Pakistani Exile @PARIKRAMA @mike2000 is back @Taygibay 

Truly nice.

*UK Pathfinders with Qioptiq Dragon SR RWS, Shield CQB red dot, Rheinmetall Vario-Ray LLS and Thales MINIE NVG*


*Pathfinder Platoon
*
Photographed with the Pathfinder Platoon of 16 Air Assault Brigade during the Non-Combatant Evacuation Operation exercise Storm Tide 3 in May 2016.

_Ralph Zwilling 10 June 2016


















More pictures at : http://tank-masters.de/?page_id=4104

_​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani E

Vergennes said:


> @Blue Marlin @waz @Abingdonboy @Providence @Pakistani Exile @PARIKRAMA @mike2000 is back @Taygibay
> 
> Truly nice.
> 
> *UK Pathfinders with Qioptiq Dragon SR RWS, Shield CQB red dot, Rheinmetall Vario-Ray LLS and Thales MINIE NVG*
> 
> 
> *Pathfinder Platoon
> *
> Photographed with the Pathfinder Platoon of 16 Air Assault Brigade during the Non-Combatant Evacuation Operation exercise Storm Tide 3 in May 2016.
> 
> _Ralph Zwilling 10 June 2016
> 
> View attachment 325667
> 
> View attachment 325668
> 
> View attachment 325669
> 
> View attachment 325670
> 
> 
> More pictures at : http://tank-masters.de/?page_id=4104
> 
> _​



British Special Forces are the Grand daddy's of all things special.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

